# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չելսի / F.C. Chelsea (London, England)

## John

Չելսին այնպիսի ակումբ է, որը շատ բաներով տարբերվում է մյուս գրանդ-ակումբներին: Նշեմ մի քանի տարեբերություն
1. Չելսին բացարձակապես փողի կարիք չունի և չնայած վնսով է աշխատում, բայց Ռոման Աբրամովիչին դա չի հուզում, քանի որ Չելսին իրա համար հաճույք է, ոչ թե փող աշխատելու միջոց, իսկ մյուս ակումբները վարում են շատ նուրբ ֆինանսական քաղաքականություն, գնում են ֆուտբոլիստներ ու ավելի թանկով վաճառում… մի խոսքով ֆուտբոլը միայն որպես բիզնես են ընկալում
2. Չելսիում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստները անհամեմատ քիչ են մյուս թիմերի համեմատ, այսինքն՝ Չելսին ունի պահեստաինների երկար նստարան և ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի բացակայության դեպքում թիմի ցույց տված արդյունքները այնքան էլ չեն փոխվում, ինչը չի կարելի ասել օրինակ Միլան (առանց Շևչենկոյի էդ թիմը կորելա, հիմա նոր մանրից գտնումա իրան), Բարսելոնա ( առանջ Ռոնալդինյոյի էդ թիմի խաղը մի տեսակ դժգույնա դառնում, իսկ արդյունքները ոչ գոհացուցիչ)…
3. Չելսին աշխարհում ունի անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ ֆանատներ, քան Միլանը, Բարսելոնան, Յուվենթուսը, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը, Արսենալը, Ռեալը… բայց եթե Միլանի երկրպագուն Ռեալին նորմալ է վերաբերվում, ապա Չելսիի նկատմամբ մի տեսակ թշնամաբար է տրամադրված, այսինքն՝ եթե Չելսիի երկրպագու չէ, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ ատում է Չելսիին: Ինչու՞: Իմ կարծիքով նախանձից…
4. Չելսիում բոլորը վառ անհատականություններ են, բայց Չելսիի խաղում կա թիմային փոխըմբռնում, այսինքն Չելսին ունի նաև հոյակապ մարզիչ, ով աշխարհում լավագույններից մեկն է…
Չելսիին սկսել եմ երկրպագել 3 տարի առաջ: Հիմա սկսեցիք մտածել՝ հենց Չելսին սկսելա լավ խաղալ՝ նոր դարձել ես Չելսիի երկրպագու: Բայց մի բան եք մոռանում՝ 3 տարի առաջ ես ընդամենը 12 տարեկան էի, և այդ ժամանակ նոր էի սկսել ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանալ: Հիշում եմ Չելսիի մասնակցությամբ իմ դիտած 1-ին խաղը… մրցակիցը չեմ հիշում ով էր, բայց Չելսին պարտվում էր 0-1 հաշվով: Խաղավարտից մոտ 20 րոպե առաջ խաղդաշտ մտավ Ուեյն Բրիջը և 2 րոպե հետո հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը, իսկ վերրջին րոպեներին Դամիեն Դաֆը հաղթական գոլը խփեց… ու էդ օրվանից մինչև հիմա Չելսիի անդավաճան երկրպագուն եմ… 
Մի տեսակ հակակրանքով եմ լցվում այն մարդկանց  նկատմամբ, ովքեր 15 տարի առաջ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու էին, 10 տարի առաջ՝ Յուվենթուսի, 5 տարի առաջ Ռեալի, 3 տարի առաջ Միլանի, հիմա էլ Չելսիի կամ Բարսելոնայի… իմ խորին համոզմամբ պետք է ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում երկրպագել 1 թիմի, անկախ նրանից էդ թիմը ի՞նչ վիճակումա տվյալ պահին: 
Ուզում եմ այս թեմայում լսել Ձեր կարծիքը Չելսիի մասին՝ անկախ նրանից, թե Չելսիին ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում:

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Արսենալից ու Լիվերպուլից հետո Անգլիայում ամենաշատը Չելսի եմ սիրում: Համարյա սաղ ֆուտբոլիստներին էլ սիրում եմ, բացի Շևչենկոյից ու Ռոբենից:

----------


## Ֆելո

ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում. շատ "առնետական" թիմա :Smile:  . բայց քանի որ իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիսներից 2-ը այնտեղ են խաղում(Lampard ու Robben), քվեարկել եմ "նորմալ"

----------


## Ուրվական

Ամենասիրածս թիմերից մեկն ա, խաղը շատ-շատ ա դուրս գալիս, կարգին էլ տղեք կան խաղացող, դե մարզիչի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

----------


## Taurus

Չեմ սիրում ետ թիմը:
Միակ ֆուտբօլիստԸ որի համար կարող ա Չելսի երկրպագեմ Բալլակն ա, հուսով եմ երկար չի մնա էնտեղ:
Անգլիայում Լիվերպուլ, Արսենալ, Մանչ, Բոլտոն, Էվեռտոն, Նյուքասլ, …,Չելսի ու  Պոռստմուտ, վերջինից վաբshե զզվում եմ

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Չեմ սիրում ետ թիմը:
> Միակ ֆուտբօլիստԸ որի համար կարող ա Չելսի երկրպագեմ Բալլակն ա, հուսով եմ երկար չի մնա էնտեղ:
> Անգլիայում Լիվերպուլ, Արսենալ, Մանչ, Բոլտոն, Էվեռտոն, Նյուքասլ, …,Չելսի ու  Պոռստմուտ, վերջինից վաբshե զզվում եմ


Բա որ գրել ես *Չեմ սիրում ետ թիմը* ինչո՞ւ քվեարկության մեջ «Չեմ սիրում»-ի դիմաց 0 է:  :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Բա որ գրել ես *Չեմ սիրում ետ թիմը* ինչո՞ւ քվեարկության մեջ «Չեմ սիրում»-ի դիմաց 0 է:


Ինչ գիտես , որ ես քվյարկել եմ?
Կամ ել վերջի տողում չեմ քվյարկել :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

իսկ որտե՞ղ է "տեսնես ե՞րբ է Մոուրինյոն Ռեալ տեղափոխվոլու...իսկ Չելսիի նակտմամբ անտարբեր եմ" տարբերակը... :Jpit: 

հ.գ. Հովսեփ ջան, էս ինչի՞ բա էսքան ուշ բացեցիր այս թեման...

----------


## Amaru

Քվեարկել եմ *Չեմ սիրում* 
Քանի որ Անգլիայում առաջին տեղում իմ համար Լիվերն ա... Անցած տարի Սանդերլենդին էի երկրպագում....  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

Չելսիին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում.Իսկ մարզիչին ամենից շատ եմ ատում

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չեմ սիրում ետ թիմը:
> Միակ ֆուտբօլիստԸ որի համար կարող ա Չելսի երկրպագեմ Բալլակն ա, հուսով եմ երկար չի մնա էնտեղ:
> Անգլիայում Լիվերպուլ, Արսենալ, Մանչ, Բոլտոն, Էվեռտոն, Նյուքասլ, …,Չելսի ու  Պոռստմուտ, վերջինից վաբshե զզվում եմ


Ախպեր, էս ֆուտբոլի մասին մեր պատկերացումներն էս ինչ տարբեր են :LOL:  : Հլը քիչ չի Չելսի չես սիրում, Չելսիի մեջից էլ էլ մարդ չգտար, Բալակ:

----------


## John

> հ.գ. Հովսեփ ջան, էս ինչի՞ բա էսքան ուշ բացեցիր այս թեման...


Եսիմ… :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօրվա Չելսին իսկական հրաշք է: Երևույթ համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի նորագույն պատմության մեջ: Իսկ մարզիչը իսկական խարիզմատիկ կերպար, որ ասում է այն ինչ անում է: Հիշու՞մ եք Ռեալի դժբախտությունների պատճառը որն էին համարում շատերը: Որ չափից շատ են աստղերը: Իսկ հիմա Չելսիում աստղերը ավելի քիչ չեն, բայց ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում, որ նման խնդիր գոյություն ունի: Մեծ մարզիչ, մեծ ֆուտբոլիստներ, մեծ թիմ:Մի խոսքով թիմային ոգու իսկական մարմնավորում:Ափսոս, որ մեր մեկնաբանները չեն սիրում տրիլլերներ այլ կրկես են սիրում և դա էլ պրոպագանդում են…

----------


## John

Չելսի-Ուիգան 4-0
Երեք անընդմեջ ոչ-ոքիներից հետո Չելսին խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակ տարավ: Հույս ունեմ, որ Չելսին կհաղթի նաև հաջորդ խաղում՝ 
Շաբաթ օրը՝ Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի
Իմ կարծիքով 1-3 ( Կրաուչ- Դրոգբա 2, Լեմպարդ)

----------


## Taurus

> Շաբաթ օրը՝ Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի
> Իմ կարծիքով 1-3 ( Կրաուչ- Դրոգբա 2, Լեմպարդ)


Շատ մոտ արդյունք էր :LOL:  
իրականում 2:0
Կայտ, Պեննա

----------


## Barça

Էսոր Չելսիի խաղը շատ նման էր մեր հավաքականի խաղին.

----------


## Աբելյան

Ջոն Թերին չկար: Որ ըլներ, դժվար 2-0 Լիվերպուլը կրեր:

----------


## Davo'o

Չելսիդ տարվեց ապեր ջան :Sad:  , ընդ որում ռուսի ասած բոլոր հոդվածներով :Smile:  : Ինչի ա սենց անկազմակերպ դառել թիմը: Դրոգբայի ու Բալլակի տուգանայինի խաղարկումը լրիվ վերջն էր: Նոր խաղացողներն էլ հեչ չեն մտնում թիմի ռիթմի մեջ: Լավ չի…

----------


## John

> Էսօր Չելսիի խաղը շատ նման էր մեր հավաքականի խաղին


 :LOL: 



> Ջոն Թերին չկար: Որ ըլներ, դժվար 2-0 Լիվերպուլը կրեր


 Հայկ ջան մենակ Ջոն Թերի՞ն… պաշտպանություն չկար… բացակայում էին ոչ միայն Ջոն Թերին այլ նաև Ռիկարդու Կարվալյոն, Հալիդ Բուլահրուզը, Ուեյն Բրիջը, հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Կլոդ Մակելելեն… Եթե հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան էսիենը կենտրոնական պաշտպանա խաղում էլ ի՞նչ կարելի է սպասել թիմի պաշտպանությունից… Իսկ Պետր Չեխը չնայած խաղում էր, բայց խաղային պրակտիկայի բացակայությունը զգացնել էր տալիս… Դրան էլ որ գումարենք էն՝ որ խաղը սկսվելուց կես ժամ հետո Ռոբենը վնասվածք ստացավ… Իսկ Լիվերպուլը լավ խաղաց ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց:


> Ինչի ա սենց անկազմակերպ դառել թիմը:


 Դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրում՝ շուտով ամեն ինչ հունի մեջ կմտնի…
Հ.Գ.
Բայց ՊետրՉեխի սաղավարտը վերջն էր…

----------


## Amarasos

ինչ ուզում եք ասեք,բաից Անգլիայի չեմպիոնյ Մանչնա դարնալու :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չելսի-Միդլսբրո 3-0
ԹԻՄ եմ ասել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

վաայ, էտ ե՞րբ են խաղացել  :Sad:  ամոթ, հազար ամոթ ինձ...  :Blush:  ես գիտեի՝ էսօրա  :Sad:  
ո՞վ ա խփել...

----------


## Davo'o

Դիդիեն 2 անգամ և Աբել Շավիերը, պարզվում ա :Hands Up:  , էտ դեռ սաղ ա

----------


## PygmaliOn

Արսենալ-Չելսի խաղը ով ա նայել: Իսկական եզրափակիչ խաղ: :Goblin:   :Super Man:   :Aggressive:   :Black Eye:

----------


## Davo'o

Ես չեմ նայել, բայց պատմել են, որ Տերրին սարսափելի վնասվածք է ստացել: Որևէ նորություն կա՞ Տերիից:

----------


## Աբելյան

տղեքի վրա գալովի ա... Սկզբում Պետր Չեխը, հիմա Ջոն Թերին:

----------


## kiki

լու՞րջ եք ասում...ես բանից բեխաբար եմ...գժվել կարելի ա...

----------


## Davo'o

Հիմա է՞լ Տերրին ա սաղավարտով խաղալու:

----------


## Amaru

Բացի դրանից խեղճի ոտքն էլ են ջարդել  :Sad:

----------


## John

Ջոն Թերին լեզուն էր կուլ տվել Արսենալի հետ խաղի ժամանակ, բայց Արսենալի բժիշկը փրկել էր իրան (շատ մերսի), իսկ որքը տեղում է ու նա լիովին պատրաստ է խաղալ (Պորտոյի հետ խաղից հետո էլ ոտքը գիպսի մեջ էր  :Wink:  )

----------


## Davo'o

Չելսին հաղթել է: Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց կարդացի, որ Չեխը լավ է խաղացել: Ընդհանրապես ես հիանում եմ Պետր Չեխով: Երբ խաղում էր «Ռենն»-ում, այդ միջակ ակումբը Եվրոպայում ամենաքիչ գնդակ բաց թողող թիմերից էր: Հիշում եմ Չեխի հին հարցազրույցներից մեկը: Նա ասում էր. «մանուկ հասակում մի մարզիչ ունեի, որի խոսքերը բանաձեւ են դարձել ինձ համար: Լավ դարպասապահը նա չէ, ով ցատկում է դարպասի այս անկյունից այն անկյունը ու գնդակներ է հանում: *Լավ դարպասապահը նա է, ով լավ ղեկավարում է պաշտպանների գործողությունները: Այդ դեպքում ստիպված չես լինի սկյուռիկի պես ցատկել դարպասի այս անկունից այն անկյունը»* Ոնց որ մեր Կասիլիասի մասին ասեր:  :Sad:  Իմ կարծիքով իմաստուն խոսքեր են: Համ էլ կարգին տղա յա: Ստորագրությունը ունեմ :Hands Up:   :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Անգլիայի գավաթ
Manchester United  1 : 0  Middlesbrough  

Tottenham  1 : 2  Chelsea 
Գոլերը  
55......................... Andriy Shevchenko    
58.........................Shaun Wright Phillips   
79 Robbie Keane (pen)

----------


## John

> Անգլիայի գավաթ
> Manchester United  1 : 0  Middlesbrough  
> 
> Tottenham  1 : 2  Chelsea 
> Գոլերը  
> 55......................... Andriy Shevchenko    
> 58.........................Shaun Wright Phillips   
> 79 Robbie Keane (pen)


Ապրեն տղեքը… Ո՞վ կարա ճշտի 1/2 ֆինալի զույգերը: Հույս ունեմ՝ Մանչեստրի հետ խաղալու ենք եզրափակիչում…

----------


## Davo'o

Watford v Manchester United 
Blackburn Rovers v Chelsea

----------


## John

Չելսին Անգլիայի առաջնության վերջին 13 խաղերից 12-ում հաղթել է և միայն մեկում պարտվել Լիվերպուլին… սա իհարկե հիանալի արդյունք է : Եթե դրան գումարեն նաև այն, որ բոլոր 12 հաղթանակների ժամանակ Չելսին գոլ չի ընդունել սեփական դարպասը՝ ապա Չելսիի արդյունքը իսկապես տպավորիչ է: Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը հաղթում է 3-1, 4-1 հաշիվներով, իսկ Չելսին՝ 1-0, 2-0 ու իմ համար ավելի գերադասելի են Չելսիի արդյունքները, քանի որ շատ ավելի հաճելի է, երբ սիրելի թիմդ հաղթում է  «չոր» հաշվով: Համոզված եմ, որ Չելսին այս տարի դառնալու է Անգլիայի չեմպիոն՝ նախավերջին խաղում հաղթելով հենց Մանչեստրին: ՉԼ-ում իմ կարծիքով կհասնենք մինչև եզրափակիչ, իսկ գավաթում կարելի է նույնիսկ պարտվել Բլեքբեռնին… Մի փոքր հարցման արդյունքների մասին՝ 



> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում Չելսիին
> Շատ եմ սիրում--------15.38% 
> Սիրում եմ--------------15.38% 
> Նորմալ------------------30.77% 
> Չեմ սիրում-------------19.23% 
> Ատում եմ---------------19.23%


Շա՜տ գոհ եմ հարցման արդյունքներից: Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու՞: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ Չելսիին քչերն են սիրում և ուրախալի է, որ հարցմանը մասնակցողների մոտ 30%-ը սիրում է կամ շատ է սիրում Չելսիին: Լավ է, որ 30%-ը երկրպագելով այլ թիմի՝ Չելսիին նորմալ է վերաբերվում: Ամենաշատը ուրախացա էն փաստից, որ մոտ 40%-ը չի սիրում կամ ատում է Չելսիին: Ինչու՞ եմ ուրախ: Այդ թվերը վկայում են այն մասին, որ Չելսին շատերի սիրելի թիմերին տհաճություններ է մատուցել… Քանի դեռ Չելսիին շատերը ատում են՝ ուրեմն Չելսին իրենից մեծ ուժ է ներկայացնում  :Smile: 
CHELSEA CHAMPION!
Հ.Գ.
Ի դեպ ամբողջ Եվրոպայում Չելսին միակ թիմն է, որ իր մասնակված բոլոր մրցաշարեում հաղթելու հնարավորություն ունի՝ Անգլիայի գավաթում դուրս է եկել 1/2 եզրափակիչ, ՉԼ-ում՝ 1/4, Լիգայում առաջատարից 3 միավորով է հետ մնում, Լիագայի գավաթում էլ հաղթել է  :Smile:

----------


## Rossoner

Chelsean-ատում եմ թեկուզ նրա համար որ շեվաին առնելով Միլանին շատ խոր ճգնաժամի մեջ քցեց: :Angry2:   Անիծել չեմ սիրում բայց որ էտ դավաճան խախոլի ոտը ջարդվի շաաաաատ կուրախանամ :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Եթե Ռեալը չլիներ Չելսին կլիներ ամենասիրած թիմս: :Wink:

----------


## Nano

Ես Չելսիին սիրում եմ մենակ նրա համար, որ իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը ենտեղ ա խաղում/Շևչենկո/: Էդքան էլ վատ թիմ չի, մեկ էլ սիրում եմ իրանց ավագին: Իսկ մարզիչի մասին վատ բան ասել չեմ կարող, մենակ մի քիչ գոռոզ ա երևում, բայց էդ էլ վատ չի: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ՄԻԼԱՆի մշտական երկրպագուն եմ/ արդեն 6 տարի/ :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Իսկ մարզիչի մասին վատ բան ասել չեմ կարող մենակ մի քիչ գոռոզ ա երևում

մի քիչ չէ լավ էլ գոռոզա :Smile:  վոնց վոր են տարախ գելերից լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Եթե Ռեալը չլիներ Չելսին կլիներ ամենասիրած թիմս:


 Մի պահ ինձ թվաց, թե ես եմ գրել:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> մի քիչ չէ լավ էլ գոռոզա վոնց վոր են տարախ գելերից լինի


Ինքը վաստակել է այդ գոռոզության իրավունքը: Այդ տարիքում հասնել նման նվաճումների, հաղթել այդքան մրցաշարեր,  գալ Անգլիա ու գծերից քցել այդքան տարի առաջատար դիրքեր ունեցող Ֆերգյուսոնին ու Վենգերին: Հանճար պետք է լինել դրա համար:

----------


## John

Մ.Յ.-Ուոտֆորդ 4-1
Չելսի-Բլեքբերն 2-1
Անգլիայի լիգայի գավաթի եզրափակիչում կմրցեն Մանչեստր Յունայթեդն ու Չելսին

----------


## Ուրվական

Ափսոս, այսօր Չելսին պետք է հաղթեր: :Sad:   Թիմը դրան արժանի էր: Բայց դեռ ոչ մի բան կորած չէ, ամեն ինչ առջևում է: Հուսանք, որ Չելսին կշարունակի ցուցադրել այն խաղը, որ ցույց է տվել մինչև հիմա, և այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ հիանալի կլինի: Շաաաատ եմ սիրում Չելսիին: :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

CHELSEA_ն շատ լավ ակւմբ ա, շատ եմ սիրում.

*CHELSEA = CHAMPION*

----------


## John

Վաղը Անգլիայի լիգայի գավաթի եզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն Չելսին ու Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը… իմ կարծիքով էս անգամ Չելսին հաղթելու է… իսկ ձեր կարծիքո՞վ:

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ կարծիքով Չելսին կկրի 2-1 հաշվով

----------


## Taurus

1:1

----------


## Աբելյան

Չելսին` Անգլիայի գավաթակիր
Ապրեն տղեքը. ոնց որ Ինտերը Իտալիայում, տենց էլ Մանչը Անգլիայում շատ էին հաբրգել: 
Չելսին 1-0 կրել ա, գոլը Դրոգբան ա խփել

----------


## John

Հալալա տղեքին: Իսկապես արժանի էին… իսկ գոլային գրոհը կլասսիկ էր…

----------


## Davo'o

Խաղը ընդհանուր առմամբ հեչ լավը չէր: Նորակառույց «Ուեմբլին» շատ գեղեցիկ էր: Իսկ գոլը իսկապես հիանալի էր: Մեկ հպումով հիանալի փոխանցումներ եւ Դրոգբաաա:

----------


## Cesare

> Խաղը ընդհանուր առմամբ հեչ լավը չէր: Նորակառույց «Ուեմբլին» շատ գեղեցիկ էր: Իսկ գոլը իսկապես հիանալի էր: Մեկ հպումով հիանալի փոխանցումներ եւ Դրոգբաաա:


ԴՐՈԳԲԱ ……………

Լավ եր !!!!!! :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

Հալալ ա…

----------


## Ungrateful

Չելսին Սիրածս թիմերից մեկնա...

----------


## Cesare

> Չելսին Սիրածս թիմերից մեկնա...


Ել ինչ թիմ ես սիրում որ ???  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ՋՈՆ,սա էլ իմ պատասխան վերաբերմունքը :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս էլ իմ կողմից

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց  իմ մոտ վերջանում են նկարները :Sad:

----------


## John

> բայց  իմ մոտ վերջանում են նկարները


ո՞նց թե նկարները վերջանում են…

----------


## Սերխիո

ահա

----------


## Ambrosine

John, hուսով եմ չունեիր այս նկարից

----------


## John

> John, hուսով եմ չունեիր այս նկարից


չունեի  :Smile:  շատ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  N.i.g.g.a. և Tinto Brass ձեզ էլ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Cesare

Հալալա տղերք լիքը թազա նկար ունեցա :
Մերսի   :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչ ճարեցի,սա  է

----------


## Cesare

Պիզարոն Չելսիում ա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Պիզարոն Չելսիում ա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Հույս ունեմ, որ Պիզարոն օգտակար կլինի Չելսիին: Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ 27-28 տարեկան է:

----------


## Cesare

Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկը արդեն դուրս ա եկել :
Լավ նկար չկար (երեվում եր միայն վերեվի մասը) :
Հունիսի 14 ին Չելսիի սայտում նկար կլինի :
Միայն ասեմ, որ վերեվի մասը վառ դեղին է 
և մասնագետների կարծիքով այն կփայլի մյուս մրցաշրջանում : 
Ավելացնեմ որ առաջին հանդիպումը Չելսին նոր մարզաշապիկով
 կխաղա Լոս-Անջելոսում (մրցակից թիմի անունը չեմ հիշում):

----------


## Ungrateful

> Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկը արդեն դուրս ա եկել :
> Լավ նկար չկար (երեվում եր միայն վերեվի մասը) :
> Հունիսի 14 ին Չելսիի սայտում նկար կլինի :
> Միայն ասեմ, որ վերեվի մասը վառ դեղին է 
> և մասնագետների կարծիքով այն կփայլի մյուս մրցաշրջանում : 
> Ավելացնեմ որ առաջին հանդիպումը Չելսին նոր մարզաշապիկով
>  կխաղա Լոս-Անջելոսում (մրցակից թիմի անունը չեմ հիշում):


Անհամբեր սպասում եմ նոր մարզաշապիկին... շատ հետաքրքիրա....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ նոր մարզաշապիկին... շատ հետաքրքիրա....


Քել դու ասա ել ինչ թիմ ես բալետ անում ??    :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Քել դու ասա ել ինչ թիմ ես բալետ անում ??


 :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  Ասել եմ ու  հազար անգամել կասեմ CHELSEA....   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Ասել եմ ու հազար անգամել կասեմ CHELSEA....


Դու գրել եիր, որ Չելսին սիրածդ թմերիցդ մեկն ա :  :Smile: 
Դրա համար եմ հարցնում, թեչե 1000 անգամ պետք չի մի անգամից ջոգում ենք : :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ նոր մարզաշապիկին... շատ հետաքրքիրա....


Մի բան գտա ինտերնետում, չեղածից լավ ա :

Մեջբերում www.chelsea.org.ua սայտից :



> Презентация нового выездного комплекта формы «Челси» намечена на 14 июня, но, как и год назад, «пиратская» фотография футболки уже появилась в интернете.
> Футболка выполнена в необычном люминисцентно-жёлтом цвете — говорят, что инициатором такого дизайна выступил сам Роман Абрамович, которому понравилась форма «Барселоны», выполненная в похожих цветах.
> Кстати, фотомоделями для промо-кампании новой формы будут Джон Терри, Михаэль Баллак, Петр Чех, Дидье Дрогба, Джо Коул, Эшли Коул и Арьен Роббен.
> Как говорится, love it or hate it…


ահա և նկար :

----------


## John

> Մի բան գտա ինտերնետում, չեղածից լավ ա :
> 
> Մեջբերում www.chelsea.org.ua սայտից :
> 
> 
> ահա և նկար :


անկապ ֆորմայա…

----------


## Cesare

> անկապ ֆորմայա…


Իմ կարծիքով ավելի հաջող ֆորմայա ես մեկը :
Ամսի 14 ից հետո նոր կարգին նկար կդնեմ :

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մի բան գտա ինտերնետում, չեղածից լավ ա :
> 
> Մեջբերում www.chelsea.org.ua սայտից :
> 
> 
> ահա և նկար :


էէէէ... Դուրս չեկավ,գույննել լավը չեր...   :Angry2:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Իմ կարծիքով ավելի հաջող ֆորմայա ես մեկը :
> Ամսի 14 ից հետո նոր կարգին նկար կդնեմ :


այս մեկը ավելի լավնա...

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջինը չդզեց Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլկին նման էր :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

> առաջինը չդզեց Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլկին նման էր


Հա... Ճիշտես եսել նմանացրեցի  :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի բան գտա ինտերնետում, չեղածից լավ ա :
> ահա և նկար :


Այս հագուստը ճանճեր հավաքելու համար ա: Էլ իրենց արիստոկրատ չեն անվանի: Իրենց գույները սպիտակն ու կապույտը չէին? Ինչու են ուզում փոխել?

----------


## Ungrateful

> Այս հագուստը ճանճեր հավաքելու համար ա: Էլ իրենց արիստոկրատ չեն անվանի: Իրենց գույները սպիտակն ու կապույտը չէին? Ինչու են ուզում փոխել?


Ճիշտա չարժի փոխել... :Angry2:   :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> առաջինը չդզեց Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլկին նման էր





> Հա... Ճիշտես եսել նմանացրեցի


Չեմ ջոգում ռուսերեն կարդալ չգիտեք ????  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Ամսի 14_ը մոտենում ա :
Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, ես շատ եմ սպասում :

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամսի 14_ը մոտենում ա :
> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, ես շատ եմ սպասում :


այսինքն  ? չես լուսաբանի ?

----------


## Davo'o

> այսինքն  ? չես լուսաբանի ?


Ամսի 14-ին Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկի շնորհանդեսն է լինելու, իսկ «Ռեալի» նոր՝  ԲՎԻՆ ֆորմեն կներկայացնեն ամսի 11-ին:

----------


## Ungrateful

Աբրամովիչը անճաշակա (ղոսքը դեղին մարզաշապիկի մասինա)  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

չնայած  Մալուդային շատ-շատ եմ սիրում ,բայց ինքը ձեր թիմին շատ կսազեր,իսկ Ռոբբենը `մեր :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

Խի ձեր թիմը որնա որ Ռոբբենը կսազեր՞

----------


## Սերխիո

ՍԱ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

Եսելեմ Իսպանիաում Ռեալի կողմից...   :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> չնայած Մալուդային շատ-շատ եմ սիրում ,բայց ինքը ձեր թիմին շատ կսազեր,իսկ Ռոբբենը `մեր


տոչնի ասիր,Մալուդան տոչնի Չելսիի համարա,լռիվ կբացվի ինձ թվումա,իսկ Ռոբբենը թող գա կ նամ :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մալուդան տոչնի Չելսիի համարա,լռիվ կբացվի ինձ թվումա,իսկ Ռոբբենը թող գա կ նամ


Բա որ Աբիդալին էլ առնեն ինչ լավ կլինի ,իմ ամենասիրած պաշտպաններից մեկը չի խաղա  Բարսելոնում :

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ արդեն ձև չի,Էշլի Կուոլը մառոզա անում,Բրիջն էլ պակաս չի խաղում,երևի Չելսին հիմա ամենաուժեղ ձախ պաշտպանությունը ունի :Ok:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ետ արդեն ձև չի,Էշլի Կուոլը մառոզա անում,Բրիջն էլ պակաս չի խաղում,երևի Չելսին հիմա ամենաուժեղ ձախ պաշտպանությունը ունի


Հա.. էտ մեկը ճիշտես ասում... :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> այսինքն ? չես լուսաբանի ?


Անպայման կլուսաբանեմ :

----------


## Cesare

> Աբրամովիչը անճաշակա (ղոսքը դեղին մարզաշապիկի մասինա)


Ետ մեկը լավ բան չես ասում Աբրահամովիչը ընենց տղայա, որ ........................

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ետ մեկը լավ բան չես ասում Աբրահամովիչը ընենց տղայա, որ ........................


100%"ցենտր" տղայա, :Hands Up:   բայց մարզաշապիկի հարցում անճաշակ դուրս եկավ  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անպայման կլուսաբանեմ :


Դավիդը լուսաբանեց :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Դավիդը լուսաբանեց


Դրա համար ել ուրիշ բան չգրեցի :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 100%"ցենտր" տղայա, բայց մարզաշապիկի հարցում անճաշակ դուրս եկավ


Ցենտր տղա ...................
Ավտարիտետ գյադայա :

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ցենտր տղա ...................
> Ավտարիտետ գյադայա :


Լավ էլ փողատեր...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

Լավ Ռոմանը մի կոմ: Գիտեք ինչ եմ իմացել չեմ ասի, որ աչքով չտաք :
Լավ հանաք եմ անում (ուզում եի ինձ պուճուր երեխու տեղ դնեի լավ ել ստացվում ա) :
Չելսին համալերում ա ստացել մի 9 հատ ջահել տղեք տարբեր տեղերից, որ լավ իրենց դրսեվորեն կհայտնվեն Չելսիի կազմում, ես լրիվ լուրջ եր: Չելսիի սայտում եմ կարդացել, մենակ թե երկար եր գրած հավես չարի կարգին կարդամ :

----------


## Ungrateful

Ջաան.. շատ լավա, հուսանք որ դրանց մեյ գոնե 1 թաքնված տաղանդ կլինի օրինակ Ռոբինյոի պես...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

Ամսի 14_ն է և Չելսիի 2_րդ ֆորմայի պաշտոնական բացումը կատարված է :
Սպասեք ամսի 28_ին և կլինի նաև 1_ին ֆորման :   :Hands Up: 

Ես մայկեքով ինչեե~ր ենք անելու :   :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Ես ել ներքևի հատվածը :  :Tongue:  >>>>>

----------


## Cesare

Սրանք ել կգտնվեն այնպիսիների մեջ որոնք մեծ գլխացավանքներ կպատճառեն մրցակցի դարպասապահներին և ոչ միայն ...................    :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Մի հատ ցենտր նկար ունեմ Դրգբան, Տերին և Բալակը ես ֆորմեքով :
Բայց ինքը մեծ ա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում դնեմ, եթե ցանկացողներ կան թող գրեն ես մյուս անգամ մտնելուց կնայեմ ու իրանց կուղարկեմ ետ նակրը : Նամակի միջոցով, կամ մեյլով :  :Ok:

----------


## John

> Մի հատ ցենտր նկար ունեմ Դրգբան, Տերին և Բալակը ես ֆորմեքով :
> Բայց ինքը մեծ ա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում դնեմ, եթե ցանկացողներ կան թող գրեն ես մյուս անգամ մտնելուց կնայեմ ու իրանց կուղարկեմ ետ նակրը : Նամակի միջոցով, կամ մեյլով :


Ինձ ուղարկի: Էն նկարի հետ կփոքրացնեմ՝ միանգամից ստեղ էլ կդնեմ

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մի հատ ցենտր նկար ունեմ Դրգբան, Տերին և Բալակը ես ֆորմեքով :
> Բայց ինքը մեծ ա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում դնեմ, եթե ցանկացողներ կան թող գրեն ես մյուս անգամ մտնելուց կնայեմ ու իրանց կուղարկեմ ետ նակրը : Նամակի միջոցով, կամ մեյլով :


Կամել ինձ... եսել կարամ չափսերը փոքրացնեմ...  :Ok:

----------


## John

Դիդիե Դրոգբան, Ջոն Թերին և Միխայել Բալլակը՝ նոր մարզաշապիկով  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

Այոոո .. միքիչ անսովոր է, բայց լավնա....

----------


## Cesare

> Դիդիե Դրոգբան, Ջոն Թերին և Միխայել Բալլակը՝ նոր մարզաշապիկով


Տոշնի ա :  :Ok: 
Են նկարը ?????

----------


## John

> Տոշնի ա : 
> Են նկարը ?????


Հայկ ջան էս նկարը ինտերնետից եմ գտել  :Smile:  Իսկ էն նկարը մնաց վաղվան  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Հայկ ջան էս նկարը ինտերնետից եմ գտել  Իսկ էն նկարը մնաց վաղվան


Ok !   :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

*Հատկանշական է այն փաստը, որ Չելսիի համար` Լիվերպուլի, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի և Արսենալի հետ կայանալիք առաջին հանդիպումները կանցկացվեն մրցակցի հարկի տակ :*

*Չելսին կարող է առաջին խաղում կրկնել Լիվերպուլի ռեկորդը : Սեփական հարկի տակ 63 անընդմեջ անպարտելի խաղ անցկացնելով :*

Ահա Չելսիի 2007/2008 մրցաշրջանի բոլոր խաղերի աղյուսակը :

11 օգօստոսի. *Չելսի* _ «Бирмингем Сити».
14 օգօստոսի. «Рединг» _ *Չելսի*
18 օգօստոսի. «Ливерпуль» _ *Չելսի*.
25 օգօստոսի. *Չելսի* _ «Портсмут».
1 սեպտեմբերի. «Астон Вилла» _ *Չելսի* .
15 սեպտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Блэкберн».
22 սեպտեմբերի. «МЮ» _ *Չելսի*.
26 սեպտեմբերի. Третий тур Кубка Лиги.
29 սեպտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Фулхэм».
6 հոկտեմբերի. «Болтон» _ *Չելսի*.
20 հոկտեմբերի. «Миддлсбро» _ *Չելսի*
27 հոկտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Манчестер Сити».
31 հոկտեմբերի. Четвертый тур Кубка Лиги.
3 նոյեմբերի. «Уиган» _ *Չելսի*. 

շարունակելի ...

----------


## Cesare

10 նոյեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Эвертон».
24 նոյեմբերի. «Дерби Каунти» _ *Չելսի*.
1 դեկտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Вест Хэм». 
8 դեկտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Сандерленд».
15 դեկտեմբերի. «Арсенал» _ *Չելսի*
19 դեկտեմբերի. Пятый тур Кубка Лиги.
22 դեկտեմբերի. «Блэкберн» _ *Չելսի*.
26 դեկտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Астон Вилла».
29 դեկտեմբերի. *Չելսի* _ «Ньюкасл».
1 հունվարի. «Фулхэм» _ *Չելսի*.
3 հունվարի. Третий тур Кубка Англии.
9 հունվարի. Полуфинал Кубка Лиги.
12 հունվարի. *Չելսի* _ «Тоттенхэм».
19 հունվարի. «Бирмингем Сити» _ *Չելսի*.
23 հունվարի. Второй полуфинал Кубка Лиги.
26 հունվարի. Четвертый тур Кубка Англии.
30 հունվարի. *Չելսի* _ «Рединг».
2 փետրվարի. «Портсмут» _ *Չելսի*.
9 փետրվարի. *Չելսի* _ «Ливерпуль».
16 փետրվարի. Пятый тур Кубка Англии.
23 փետրվարի. «Тоттенхэм» _ *Չելսի*.
24 փետրվարի. Финал Кубка Лиги.
1 մարտի. «Вест Хэм» _ *Չելսի*.
8 մարտի. 6 тур Кубка Англии.
15 մարտի. «Сандерленд» _ *Չելսի*.
22 մարտի. *Չելսի* _ «Арсенал».
29 մարտի. *Չելսի* _ «Миддлсбро».
5 ապրիլի. Полуфинал Кубка Англии.
12 ապրիլի. *Չելսի* _ «Уиган».
19 ապրիլի. «Эвертон» _ *Չելսի.*
26 апреля. *Չելսի* _ «МЮ».
3 մայիսի. «Ньюкасл» _ *Չելսի*.
11 մայիսի. *Չելսի* _ «Болтон».
17 մայիսի. Финал Кубка Англии.

----------


## Cesare

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է, Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը չհամապատասխանելու պատճառով:*

----------


## John

«Չելսին» հիմնադրվել է 1905 թվականի մարտի 15-ին, Լոնդոնում: «Չելսիի» ֆուտբոլիստներին անվանում են «կապույտներ»,  «թոշակառուներ», «արիստոկրատներ»: «Չելսին» իր խաղերն ացնկացնում է «Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջ» ստադիոնում:  «Չելսին» սկսել է հանդես գալ երկրորդ դիվիզիոնում: Իր առաջին պաշտոնական խաղն անցկացրել է 1905 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 2-իբ «Ստոկպորտ Քաունթի» թիմի դեմ: Այդ խաղում «Չելսին» պարտվեց 0-1 հաշվով: Իսկ սեփական հարկի տակ 1-ին խաղում 4-0 հաշվով ջախջախեց «Լիվերպուլին»: 1915 թվականին «Չելսին» կարողացավ դուրս գալ Անգլիայի գավաթի եզրափակիչ, բայց պարտվեց: 

Մինչև 1950ական թվականները «Չելսին» ոչնչով աչքի չընկավ և չնվաճեց ոչ մի տիտղոս… 1954-55 թվակաների առաջնությունում «Չելսին» նվաճեց այդ ամենակարևոր տիտղոսը՝ Անգլիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը: Մինչև 1965ը «Չելսին» ոչ մի տիտղոս չնվաճեց… 1965-ին «Չելսին» նվաճեց Անգլիայի գավաթը, իսկ 1967-ին պարտվեց եզրափակիչում… 1970-ական թվականներին «Չելսին» ուներ ամուր թիմի համբավ: 1970 թվականին թիմը կարողացավ նորից նվաճել Անգլիայի գավաթը, եզրափակիչում հաղթելով անպարտելի թիմի համբավ ունեցող «Լիդսին» 2-1 հաշվով: Իսկ 1971-ին «Չելսին» դարձավ ՈՒԵՖԱյի գավաթակիր: Այնուհետև եկան «Չելսիի» վատ տարիները… «Չելսին« ուներ ֆինանսական պրոբլեմներ, տարաձայնություններ կային երկրպագուների և թիմի ղեկավարության միջև…«Չելսին» երկու անգամ դուրս մնաց 1-ին դիվիզիոնից (ներկայիս Պրեմիեր Լիգա);

 «Չելսիի» վատ օրերը շարունակվեցին այնքան, մինչև որ թիմը գնեց  Կեն Բեյթսը մեկ միլիոն ֆունտ ստերլինգով… 1989ին «Չելսին» վերադարձավ 1-ին դիվիզիոն: Մարզիչ Բոբի Քեմպբելի գլխավորությամբ «Չելսին» գրավեց 4-րդ պատվավոր հորիզոնականը: Այդ ժամանակ ՈՒԵՖԱն պատժեց անգլիական ակումբներին և «Չելսին» չմասնակցեց ՈՒԵՖԱյի գավաթի խաղարկությանը… Մեկ տարի անց Քեմպբելը հրաժարական տվեց և նրան փոխարինեց ՅԱՆ ՊՈՐՏԵՐՖԻԼԴԸ: Նրա գլխավորությամբ «Չելսին» երկու տարի անընդմեջ գրավեց 5-րդ հորիզոնականը: Այնուհետև Պորտերֆիլդը հեռացավ «Չելսիից» և նրան փոխարինեց Դեվիդ Վեբը: Նրա գլխավորությամբ «Չելսին» գրավեց միայն 11-րդ հորիզոնականը… Վեբը հրաժարական տվեց և նրան փոխարինեց Անգլիայի հավաքականի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ 35 ամյա Գլեն Հոլդը, ում գլխավորությամբ  «Չելսին» հասավ Անգլիայի գավաթի եզրափակիչ, որտեղ 0-4 հաշվով զիջեց «Մ.Յ.»-ին, բայց քանի որ վերջինս դարձել էր նաև երկրի չեմպիոն, «Չելսին» իրավունք ստացավ մասնակցելու Գավաթակիրների գավաթի խաղարկությանը, որտեղ հասավ մինչև կիսաեզրափակի, որտեղ էլ պրատվեց ապագա չեմպիոն «Սարագոսային» 0-1 հաշվով: «Չելսին» նորից դարձավ ամուր միջակ թիմ: 1995-ին «Չելսիի» ղեկավարությունը ծախսեց մի քանի միլիո ֆունտ և գնեց «Սամպդորիայի» առաջատար, հոլանդացի լեգենդ Ռուդ Գուլիտին և «Մ.Յ.»-ի հարձակվող Մարկ Հուիզին: 95-96 մրցաշրջանում «Չելսին» ընդամենը 11-րդն էր և մարզիչ Հոլդը ստիպված էր հեռանալ…

 96-97 մրցաշրջանում թիմի խաղացող-մարզիչ դարձավ Ռուդ Գուլիտը, ում գլխավորությամբ էլ «Չելսին» գրավեց 6րդ հորիզոնականը և նվաճեց Անգլիայի գավաթը՝ եզրափակիչում 2-0 հաշվով հաղթելով «Միդլսբրոյին»: Գուլիտին փոխարինեց իտալացի խաղացող-մարզիչ Ջանլուկա Վիալին: «Չելսին» նրա գլխավորությամբ 1-ին մրցաշրջանում հաղթեց Գավաթակիրների գավաթում և նվաճեց Անգլիայի գավաթը: Այդ տարիներից արդեն «Չելսիում» հանդես էին գալիս շատ օտարազգի ֆուտբոլիստներ` իտալացի հարձակվող Ձոլան, հոլանդացի դարպասապահ Էդ դե Գույը, նիգերիացի պաշտպան Բաբայարոն, իտալացի կիսապաշտպան Ռոբերտո դի Մատեոն, ֆրանսիացի կիսապաշտպան Ֆրենկ Լեբեֆը: 2000 թվականի սեպտեմբերին Վիալիին փոխարինեց Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին: Վերջինիս գլխավորությամբ  2002-ին «Չելսին» դուրս եկավ լիգայի գավաթի եզրափակիչ, որտեղ պարտվեց «Արսենալին»: 2003-ին «Չելսիում» տեղի ունեցավ ամենակարևոր ու սենսացիոն իրադարձությունը՝ Կեն Բեյթսը 140 միլիոն ֆունոտով «Չելսին»  վաճառեց միլիարդատեր Ռոման Աբրամովիչին: Աբամովիչը վճարեց թիմի բոլոր պարտքերը: բացի դրանից նա 100 միլիոն ֆունտ հատկացրեց նոր ֆուտբոլիստների ձեռքբերման համար: «Չելսին» գնեց Կլոդ Մակելելեին, Դամիեն Դաֆին, Ջո Քոուլին: 2003-2004 մրցաշրջանում «Չելսին» առաջնությունում գրավեց 2-րդ հորիզոնականը և հասավ ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչ: 

Բայց Աբրամովիչը դժգոհ էր… Նրան պետք էր հաղթող մարզիչ… Ռանիերին հեռացվեց… Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում «Չելսին» գլխավորեց «Պորտոյի» հետ ՈՒԵՖԱյի ու ՉԼի գավաթակիր դարձած Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն: 50 տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո «Չելսին» դարձավ Անգլիայի չեմպիոն, 28 խաղում վաստակելով 95 միավոր: Իսկ լիգայի գավաթի եզրափակիչում «Չելսին» հաղթեց «Լիվերպուլին»: Գնվեցին գոր ֆուտբոլիստներ՝ Շոն Ռայթ Ֆիլիպսն ու Միքայել Էսիենը: 2005-2006 մրցաշրջանում «Չելսին» կրկին դարձավ Անգլիայի չեմպիոն: Գնվեցին նոր աստղեր՝ Անդրեյ Շևչենկոն և Միքայել Բալլակը: 2006-2007 մրցաշրջանում «Չելսին» դարձավ Անգլիայի գավաթակիր, Անգլիայի լիգայի գավաթակիր, Անգլիայի առաջնության փոխչեմպիոն և հասավ մինչև ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչ:

Աղբյուր՝ Proffootball.com
Ռուսերենից թարգմանեց՝ Հովսեփ Խաչատրյանը, հատուկ Ակումբ.am-ի համար:

----------


## Cesare

Էս տղեն պիտի մեր մոտ խաղա :

----------


## Cesare

Ամսի 28_ն ել մանրից մոտենում ա :
Ամսի 28_ին Չելսիի հիմնական նոր ֆորմեն դուս կգա :
Ես անպայման լավ նկարներ կգտնեմ ու կդնեմ :
Սպասենք ևս 6 օր :

*Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկի լույս տեսնելուն մնացել է 6 օր :*

Սենիկից եմ սովորել :   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

*Մեր մոտ կարա հայտնվի Ալեխանդրո Պիտոն :*

*Իրա մասին ելի բաներ գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ասի, որ ............ ես ել չգիտեմ* խի :

*Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկի լույս տեսնելուն մնացել է 2 օր :*

----------


## Cesare

*Մալուդան կգա 12 մլն_ով համենայն դեպս Լիոնը ետքան ա ուզել ու*
*հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա որ կգա : Եթե եկավ ֆսյո մեր դեմը*
*խաղ չի լինի : Համոզված եղեէ որ Մալուդան Չելսիի հետ նենց*
*մրցաշրջան կանց կացնի, որ ետ մրցաշրջանը կհիշեն տարիներով :*

*Տրանսֆերի մասին մանրամասն կարաք կարդաք >>>>>>>*

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1697
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/onionas/20070628-1014.html

----------


## Cesare

Ժողովուրդ Չելսիի նոր մայկի նկարը ոչ մ տեղից չեմ կարում ճարեմ :
Գուցե ինչ որ մեկը գտնի, եթե գտնեք խնդրում եմ տեղադրեք նայենք :
Երեկ ա դուս եկել, բայց ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում :

----------


## John

> Малуда и сам хочет в «Челси»
> Полузащитник сборной Франции Флоран Малуда, намеревающийся уйти из «Лиона», заявил, что хотел бы оказаться в «Челси»: «Я уже говорил напрямую и с Жозе Моуринью, и с представителями клуба, а вот «Ливерпуль» втянул в дело слишком много посредников».


Կարծում եմ՝ ոչ մի բան չի խանգարի «Չելսիում» Մալուդայի հայտնվելուն

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> Дрогба может покинуть «Челси»
> Дидье Дрогба пока отказывается подписывать новый контракт с «Челси», заявив, что примет решение о своем будущем после возвращения из отпуска.


Դրոգբան հայտարարել է, որ հնարավոր է հեռանա «Չելսիից»: Նա առայժմ հրաժարվում է ստորագրել նոր պայմանագիր…

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Реал" почти достиг договоренности о покупке Роббена 
> 
> Мадридский "Реал" достиг договоренности о покупке голландского полузащитника "Челси" Арьена Роббена, пишет AS. Сумма трансфера может составить 20 миллионов евро.
> "Королевский клуб" уже заручился согласием на переход со стороны отца и агента футболиста, Ханса Роббена.
> 
> Спорт-Экспресс


Կարծում եմ՝ էս տրանսֆերը կկայանա՝ Ռոբենը «Ռեալ» կգնա: Մանավանդ եթե Մալուդան «Չելսի» գա, որը շատ հավանական է:
Տեքսը՝ proffootball.com-ից

----------


## John

Ինչ-որ խոսակցություններ էլ կան, որ «Միլանը», «Արսենալն» ու «Չելսին» պայքարում են Էտո՛օ-յին գնելու համար… «Միլանին» ու «Արսենալին» իհարկե պետք կգա կամերունացի հարձակվողը, բայց թե «Չելսին» ինչու՞ է հետաքրքրվում իրանով՝ չեմ ջոգում… կամ էլ հավայի խոսակցություններա… «Չելսիի» մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն այդ առիթով ասել է, որ չի ուզում թիմի կազմում ունենալ երեք աֆրիկացի հարձակվող, որոնք ձմռանը կմիանան իրենց ազգային հավաքականներին… «Չելսիում» են խաղում արդեն երկու աֆրիկացի հարձակվողներ՝ դ՛իվուարցի Դրոգբան և Կալուն:

----------


## Cesare

*Քո մոտ սխալ տեղեկություն ա :*
*Ռոբենի հայրը, որընաև նրա գործակալն է նշել է, որ Ռոբենը մնալու է Չելսիում և նրա արյունը կապույտ է : Դա հաստատել է նաև Պիտեր Քենյոնը :*

*Մալուդան գալու ա :* 

*Մանրամասն Մալուդայի մասին* http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1704 *այստեղ :
*

----------


## John

> *Саар будет играть за «Чарльтон»*
> Форвард «Челси» Бен Саар будет в августе на три месяца отдан в аренду лондонскому «Чарльтону», сообщает газета Ha'aretz. По окончании аренды, накануне приближающегося Кубка Африки, «Челси» вернёт форварда с тем, чтобы он смог побороться за место в основном составе.
> 
> Вылетевший из Премьер-лиги «Чарльтон» решился на такой шаг после продажи своего ведущего форварда Дарена Бента. Предполагается, что в лондонском клубе Саар получит достаточно времени в составе первой команды.


«Չելսիի» հարձակվող Բեն Սահարը մինչև հունվար վարձավճարով կխաղա Պրեմիեր լիգայից դուրս մնացած «Չարլթոնում»: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ որոշում է

----------


## Cesare

Լեմպարդը ասել ա, որ իրան նոր պայմանագիր պետք չի :
Մորինյոն մինչ 60 տարեկան կմնա ֆուտբոլի հետ :
*Մալուդան գալու ա :*

----------


## John

Լեմպարդը ասելա, որ հավանականա, որ ինքը «Յուվենթուս» տեղափոխվի:

----------


## Cesare

Դժվար Լեմպսը ինչ որ տեղ գնա :

----------


## John

> Դժվար Լեմպսը ինչ որ տեղ գնա :





> *Лэмпард хочет в "Ювентус"?*
> 02.07.2007, 10:23    
> 
> 
> Полузащитник "Челси" Фрэнк Лэмпард отказался от нового контракта и на днях может перейти в "Ювентус", который тренирует его хороший друг Клаудио Раньери.
> 
> По информации английской прессы, контракт, который был предложен Лэмпарду, превышал сумму в 121 тысячу фунтов стерлингов за неделю, что намного больше, чем у Андрея Шевченко и Михаеля Баллака. По правилам ФИФА Фрэнк может выкупить свой двухлетний контракт и уйти из клуба, как свободный агент.
> 
> Ранее "Старая синьора" уже заявляла о своем намерении заполучить английского полузащитника и по приходу в клуб Раньери, которому уже приходилось работать с Лэмпардом, эта цель кажется более реальной.
> ...


-Երբեք չգիտես, թե քեզ ի՞նչ է սպասվում վաղը: Ես կարող էի «Յուվենթուս» տեղափոխվել դեռևս երեք շաբաթ առաջ, բայց դա չիրականացավ: Ոչ մեկի համար անակնկալ չի լինի, եթե ես հեռանամ Չելսիից այս ամառ,- հայտարարել է Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդը

----------


## Cesare

Փաստորեն հավանականա, որ Լեմպարդը գնա… լավ չի…

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քո մոտ սխալ տեղեկություն ա :
> Ռոբենի հայրը, որընաև նրա գործակալն է նշել է, որ Ռոբենը մնալու է Չելսիում և նրա արյունը կապույտ է : Դա հաստատել է նաև Պիտեր Քենյոնը :
> 
> Մալուդան գալու ա :


եթե Մալուդան գա,90% ով վստահ եմ որ Ռոբբենը Ռեալում կխաղա եկող տարի,իսպանական թեթերի համաձայն Մոուրինյոն համաձայնվելա 20 միլյոնով ծախի որ ետ գումարը օգտագործեն Մալուդայի համար,իսկ հաշվի առնելով որ Աբրամովիչը քձիբացելա ես տարի շատ հավանականա որ տենց էլ լինի
իսկ Լեմպարդին ես ուրիշ թմում չեմ պատկերացնում,ինձ թվումա շատ մեծ սխալ կանի որ հեռանա ու դժվար Յուվեում մոտը ինչ որ բան ստացվի...

----------


## John

> *Моуриньо: "Нам нужны хорошие футболисты*
> 
> Тренер «Челси» в интервью клубному телевидению высказал свою точку зрения на ведение трансферной политики этим летом.
> 
> «Никто из клубного руководства не сказал мне, что мы должны получать только игроков в качестве свободных агентов, то есть бесплатно, потому что у нас нет денег».
> 
> «Я уверен, что это – неправильно, если вы приобретаете игроков только по правилу Босмана и они к тому же еще недостаточно хороши».
> 
> «Если единственной причиной их появления в команде является то, что за них не надо платить деньги, то в этом случае они становятся непомерно дорогими, - уверен португальский специалист. – Нам нужны хорошие футболисты».
> ...


«Չելսիի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն խոսում է թիմի կայացած և հնարավոր տրանսֆերների մասին…

----------


## John

Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդի գործակալը հայտարարել է, որ Ֆրենկը ՄՆՈՒՄ է «Չելսիում»: Նա նաև նշել է, որ Լեմպարդը ցանկություն ունի կարյերան ավարտել «Չելսում»:
աղբյուր՝ chelsea-fc.ru

----------


## John

«Չելսիի» կազմը այսօրվա դրությամբ
1  GK Petr Čech 
2  DF Glen Johnson 
3  DF Ashley Cole 
4  MF Claude Makélélé 
5  MF Michael Essien 
6  DF Ricardo Carvalho 
7  FW Andriy Shevchenko 
8  MF Frank Lampard (vice-captain) 
9  DF Khalid Boulahrouz 
10  MF Joe Cole 
11  FW Didier Drogba 
12  MF John Obi Mikel 
13  MF Michael Ballack 
15  FW Claudio Pizarro 
16  MF Arjen Robben 
17  MF Steve Sidwell 
18  DF Wayne Bridge 
19  MF Lassana Diarra 
20  DF Paulo Ferreira 
21  FW Salomon Kalou 
22  DF Tal Ben Haim 
23  GK Carlo Cudicini 
24  MF Shaun Wright-Phillips 
26  DF John Terry (captain) 
40  GK Henrique Hilário 
––  DF Alex

----------


## Սերխիո

Բայց Բուլախրուզի  9 համարը վերջն ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա Մակելելեն ինչ գործ ունի? ինչքան գիտեմ իրա պայմանագրի ժամկետը ավարտվելա ու չեն երկարացնում

----------


## Cesare

> «Չելսիի» կազմը այսօրվա դրությամբ
> 1 GK Petr Čech 
> 2 DF Glen Johnson 
> 3 DF Ashley Cole 
> 4 MF Claude Makélélé 
> 5 MF Michael Essien 
> 6 DF Ricardo Carvalho 
> 7 FW Andriy Shevchenko 
> 8 MF Frank Lampard (vice-captain) 
> ...


Ես ինչ կազմ ես գրել մի հատ պոլնի նաբոռ գրեիր :

----------


## Cesare

Տեսաք Պիզարոն 2 հատ գլխով գոլ արեց :
Պիտուն ել ցենտր խաղ անց կացրեց :

Պիտուն  Չելսիում :  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Նախ Պիտու չի Պատո ա :
Ու Պատոի հարցը լրջանում ա :
Բանակցություններ են ընդանում :
Լեմպարդը մնում ա : Քենյոնը ասել ա, որ Լեմպսը ՉԻ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ :
Քենյոնը ասել ա, որ Մալուդաին կբերի :
Քենյոնը նաև ավելացրել ա, որ Ռեբենը չի վաճառվում :

----------


## John

> Նախ Պիտու չի Պատո ա :
> Ու Պատոի հարցը լրջանում ա :
> Բանակցություններ են ընդանում :
> Լեմպարդը մնում ա : Քենյոնը ասել ա, որ Լեմպսը ՉԻ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ :
> Քենյոնը ասել ա, որ Մալուդաին կբերի :
> Քենյոնը նաև ավելացրել ա, որ Ռեբենը չի վաճառվում :


Էդ Պատոն ո՞վա: ինչ-որ անծանոթա անունը…

----------


## Cesare

Ալեխանդրո Պատո : Բրազիլացի 17 տարեկան տղա ա :
Երիտասարդական հավաքականի առաջատարն ա, ոնց ջոգել եմ :
Լավ տղա ա, բայց չեմ կարծում Չելսիի ապրանք ա :
Երևի բերեն 2-րդ կազմում խաղացնեն, միչև աճի տղա դառնա :

----------


## John

> *Малуда подписал контракт*
> 
> Успешно пройдя медобследование, полузащитник сборной Франции Флоран Малуда подписал 4-летний контракт с «Челси» и готовится сегодня к вылету в США на сборы команды. Сумма трансфера официально не разглашается.


Մալուդան արդեն «Չելսիում» է  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Վերջապես, բայց մի բան չեմ ջոգում խի եվրոնյուզով ցույց չեն տալիս :
Իսկ իմ մոտ մի հատ անկապ սովորություն ա առաջացել ` ինչը եվրոնյուզով 
ցույց չեն տալիս մինչև վերջ չեմ հավատում : Բայց լավա : Դե պարզեր, որ գալու ա :

Նաի ցենտր կազմ ա լինում `

______________cech_____________
__haim___carvalho___terry___cole__
__esien_lampard__ballack__malouda_
_______drogba_____pissaro________

ու լիքը զամեն, որոնք պարբերաբար կհայտնվեն հիմնական կազմում :
Հավես չկա գրելու : Բայց շատ լավ ա լինելու :

----------


## Cesare

Կկայանա Չելսի : Միլան հանդիպումը : Սա սովորական հանդիպում չի Հանդիպմանը կմասնակցեն այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ ինչպիսիք են ` լավ ինքներդ կարդացեք



> *«Милан» сыграет с «Челси»*
> 
> 
> *Вт 10.07.2007*
> 
> 
> Точнее, звезды прошлого этих двух клубов сойдутся в благотворительном матче 7 августа на поле "Стэмфорд Бридж".
> Организатором поединка выступает легендарный полузащитник дробь защитник сборной Франции Марсель Десайи, славно поигравший и за «россо-нери» (164 матча), и за «Синих» (191).
> Предполагается, что в составе «Челси» появятся: Джанфранко Дзола, Роберто Ди Маттео, Дидье Дешам, Брайан Лаудруп, Марио Станич.
> ...


Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հաջողություն մաղթենք <<մերոնց>> :

----------


## REAL_ist

> ______________cech_____________
> __haim___carvalho___terry___cole__
> __esien_lampard__ballack__malouda_
> _______drogba_____pissaro________


Հաիմին ասնավնոյ շատ չի լինի,երևի ես տարի Գլեն Ջոնսոննա աջից լինելու եթե Շիմբոնդային կամ Ալվեսին չառնեն

----------


## Cesare

Ինձ թվում ա Հաիմը կապացուցի, որ ինքը լավ պաշտպան ա, ի տարբերություն որոշ 9 
համարների և նա կդառնա հիմնական կազմի խաղացուղ : Լավ տղա ա Տալ Բեն Հաիմը :

----------


## Cesare

Տալ Բեն Հաիմը կխաղա 22 , իսկ 
Սթիվեն Սիդվելը 9 համարի մարզաշապիկով :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Предполагается, что в составе «Челси» появятся: Джанфранко Дзола, Роберто Ди Маттео, Дидье Дешам, Брайан Лаудруп, Марио Станич.
> Цвета же «Милана» буду защищать такие легенды, как: Алессандро Костакурта, Мауро Тассоти, Деметрио Альбертини, Франко Барези, Леонардо, Звонимир Бобан, Кристоф Дюгарри, Стефано Эранио.
> Также в матче должны принять участие: Деннис Бергкамп, Роберто Баджо, Лоран Блан, Пол Гаскойн, Кристиан Карамбё, Юрий Джоркаефф.


Երանի տելևիզրով ցույց տան  :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

Դժվար ինչ որ ալիքով ցույց տան :
Շատ շատ կարողա հետաքրքւր պահերը ինչ որ տեղով բռնցնենք :

----------


## John

«Չելսիի» կազմը այսօրվա դրությամբ
1  GK Petr Čech 
2  DF Glen Johnson 
3  DF Ashley Cole 
4  MF Claude Makélélé 
5  MF Michael Essien 
6  DF Ricardo Carvalho 
7  FW Andriy Shevchenko 
8  MF Frank Lampard (vice-captain) 
9  MF Steve Sidwell 
10  MF Joe Cole 
11  FW Didier Drogba 
12  MF John Obi Mikel 
13  MF Michael Ballack 
15  FW Claudio Pizarro 
16  MF Arjen Robben 
18  DF Wayne Bridge 
19  MF Lassana Diarra 
20  DF Paulo Ferreira 
21  FW Salomon Kalou 
22  DF Tal Ben Haim 
23  GK Carlo Cudicini 
24  MF Shaun Wright-Phillips 
26  DF John Terry (captain) 
40  GK Henrique Hilário 
  MF Florent Malouda 
  DF Khalid Boulahrouz

----------


## Cesare

Հալիդ Բուլարուզը վարցավճարով հանդես կգա Սեվիլիայում :
Ալվեշը ցանկություն է հայտնել խաղալու Չելսիում :

----------


## Cesare

15 համարը Մալուդան ա վեկալել :                  
Շատ լավ ա : Մալուդան Ռօբենի զամենը չի : >>>>
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1758

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Դարպասապահ Սիրլը պայմանագիր կնքեց Չելսիի հետ*

----------


## Աբելյան

Chelsea-Club America 2-1
Mosqueda 3"
Malouda 78"
Terry 84"

----------


## John

Ապրի Մալուդան  :Smile:  Իսկ Տերին էլ չասեմ…

----------


## John

«Չելսիի» նախապատրաստական փուլի բոլոր ընկերական հանդիպումները, որոնց օրերն ու ժամերը (Կիևի ժամանակով), ներկայացված են նկարում:
Աղբյուր՝ http://www.chelsea.org.ua/

----------


## John

«Չելսիի» հարձակվող Դիդիե Դրոգբան հայտարարել է, որ մնալու է իր հարազատ թիմում ևս մի քանի տարի.«Ես այստեղ երեք հիանալի մրցաշրջան եմ անցկացրել, այս տարի նոր պայմանագիր եմ ստորագարել, ի՞նչ հեռանալու մասին է խոսքը… Ես մնում եմ «Չելսիում»:  Ուզում եմ ևս մի քանի տարի վայելել «Չելսիում» խաղալու հաճույքը:

----------


## John

«Չելսի»-«Սուվոն» (Կորեա) 1-0
Դրոգբա 84՛
«Չելսին» հանդես է եկել հետևյալ կազմով
1-ին խաղակես
Չեխ
Ֆերեյրա
Ջնոսոն
Տերի
Հատչինսոն
Էսիեն
Սիդուել
Լեմպարդ
Ջ.Քոուլ
Շեվչենկո
Կալու

2-րդ խաղակես
Հիլարիո
Դիարա
Կարվալյու
Բեն Հաիմ
Ֆերեյրա (Սինկլեր 70՛)
Ֆիլիպս
Մակելելե
Միկել
Մալուդա
Դրոգբա
Ռոբեն

Գոլային գրոհը սկսել է Միկելը, շարունակել է Ռայթ-Ֆիլիպսը, իսկ Դրոգբան եզրափակել է այն  :Smile: 
աղբյուր՝ http://www.chelsea.org.ua/

----------


## Սերխիո

Օբի Միկելը և իմ կողմից շատ-շատ հարգված Մալուդան ` Ֆրանսիային դեպի Եվրո-2008-ի հաղթանակ տանողը  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

«Չելսի»-«ԼԱ Գալաքսի» 1-0
Տերրի 47՛
Լավ է, որ հաղթում ենք, բայց էս 1-0-ների ու 2-1-երի շարքը դուրս չի գալիս…

----------


## John

Լուսանկարներ «Չելսիի» ոնկերական խաղերից  :Smile:  
1-ին ու 2-րդ նկարներում Ջոն Տերին է, «ԼԱ Գալաքսիի» դարպասը գրավելուց հետո:
3-րդ նկարում «Չելսիի» նորեկներից մեկն է՝ Սիդուելը
4-րդ նկարում Դիդիե Դրոգբբան է «Սուվոնի» դարպասը գրավելիս:
5-րդ նկարում հարվածային դիրքում Շեվչենկոն է, «Սուվոնի» դեմ խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ֆեյնորդ 1 : 1 Չելսի
Չելսիից պատասչան գնդակը խփել ա Լեմպսը …

----------


## Cesare

Ամսի 5–ին Չելսի : ՄՈՒ …
Սուպերկուբկի խաղ ա …
Ինչ կարծիքներ կան ???

----------


## REAL_ist

Չելսին կրելուա 1-0

----------


## Taurus

Անգլիայի սուպերգավաթ

CHELSEA 1:1 M. Un. 11 մետրանոցներով 0:3

----------


## Cesare

Բաժանվեցին Չելսիի խաղացողների նոր պաշտոնական համարները :

1. Պետեր Չեխ
2. Գլեն Ջոնսոն
3. Էշլի Քոուլ
4. Կլոդ Մակելելե
5. Միքաել Էսիեն
6. Ռիկարդո Կառվալյու
7. Անդրեյ Շևչենկո
8. Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդ
9. Սթիվ Սիդվել
10. Ջո Քոուլ
11. Դիդիե Դրոգբա
12. Ջոն Օբի Միկել
13. Միքաել Բալաք
14. Կլաուդիո Պիզարո
15. Ֆլորան Մալուդա
16. Արիեն Ռոբեն
17. Սկոտ Սինկլեր
18. Ուեյն Բրիջ
19. Լասանա Դիառա
20. Պաուլո Ֆեռեիյրա
21. Սալամոն Կալու
22. Թալ Բեն Հաիմ
23. Կառլո Կուդիչինի
24. Շոն Ռայթ-Ֆիլիպս
26. Ջոն Թերի (c.)
40. Էնրիկե Հիլարիո

----------


## Taurus

> Բաժանվեցին Չելսիի խաղացողների նոր պաշտոնական համարները :
> 
> 16. Արիեն Ռոբեն


ինքը ինձ ասեց ր գնացել ա Ռեալ ????????? :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Չելսին դարձավ նոր ռեկորդի հեղինակ …
3 : 2 հաշվով հաղթելով Բիրմինգհեմին 
Չելսին պրեմիեր լիգայի խաղերում
անցկացրեց իր 64-րդ հանդիպումը 
առանց պարտության …
Գերազանցվեց Լիվերպուլի ռեկորդը 63 խաղ …

----------


## John

«Ռիդինգ»-«Չելսի» 1-2
Բիկեյ 30՛-Լեմպարդ 47՛, Դրոգբա 50՛
1-ին խաղակեսում հավասար պայքար է եղել: Պետր Չեխի սխալի պատճառով «Չելսին» գոլ է ընդունել սեփական դարպասը: 2-րդ խաղակեսում ամեն ինչ փոխվել է «Չելսիի» օգտին և արիստոկրատները կարող էին հաղթել նաև խոշոր հաշվով:
«Չելսին» խաղում էր հետևյալ կազմով
Չեխ
Ֆերեյրա (Պիսարո 46՛)
Բեն Հաիմ
Կարվալյո (Ջոնսոն 31՛)
Է. Քոուլ
Ֆիլիպս
Սիդվել (Օբի-Միկել 46՛)
Լեմպարդ
Մալուդա
Դրոգբա
Կալու

----------


## John

«Չելսին» գնել է Էյնթհովենի բրազլացի պաշտպան Ալեքսին: Ալեքսը «Չելսինում» հանդես կգա 33 համարի մարզաշապիկով:

----------


## Ֆելո

Liverpool 1 - 1 Chelsea

----------


## John

> Liverpool 1 - 1 Chelsea


Նորմալ խաղ էր: Արդյունքը նորմալ եմ համարում, մանավանդ որ Մ.Յ.ն կրվավ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

հիմա Չելսին մաքուր 2-րդ տեղում ա

----------


## Cesare

Ժուլիանո Բելետին ՝ Չելսիի նոր ձեռքբերումը :  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> հիմա Չելսին մաքուր 2-րդ տեղում ա


հիմա մաքուր 1-ին :

----------


## Ֆելո

> հիմա մաքուր 1-ին :


բայց հաշվի առնենք, որ Lիվերպուլն ու Արսենալը մի խաղ պակաս են անցկացրել ու հաղթանակի դեպքւոմ երկուս էլ կհավասարվեն Չելսիին :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> բայց հաշվի առնենք, որ Lիվերպուլն ու Արսենալը մի խաղ պակաս են անցկացրել ու հաղթանակի դեպքւոմ երկուս էլ կհավասարվեն Չելսիին


Բայց իմ ասածը քոնին ինչով ա հակասում ???  :Dntknw:  :Nea:

----------


## John

B
Չելսի
Վալենսիա
Շալկե-04
Ռոսենբորգ
Ամենաուժեղ խմբում ենք հայտնել: Բայց դե բնականաբար 1-ին տեղով հաջորդ փուլ ենք դուրս գալու  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Հա հեչ մի ասա, ուժեղ թիմա, ու լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի շատ, Էշլի Քոուլի, Ջոն Թերիի ու Դիդիե Դրոգբայի  նման ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենաինք Հայաստանի Հավաքականում, մտածելու բան չէինք ունենա, էլ չեմ ասում  Պետեր Չեխը  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Չեմպիոնների լիգայում «Չելսիի» խաղերի խաղացանկը՝
Սեպտեմբերի 18 «Չելսի»-«Ռոսենբորգ»
Հոկտեմբերի 3 «Վալենսիա»-«Չելսի»
Հոկտեմբերի 24 «Չելսի»-«Շալկե-04»
Նոյեմբերի 6 «Շալկե-04»-«Չելսի»
Նոյեմբերի 28 «Ռոսենբորգ»-«Չելսի»
Դեկտեմբերի 11 «Չելսի»-«Վալենսիա»
Խաղացանկը շատ հարմար է: Կարծում եմ՝ «Չելսին» կհաղթի խաղերից 4ում, իսկ մյուս 2 խաղերը կավարտվեն ոչ-ոքի արդյունքով: ՝ «Չելսիի» հետ միասին հաջորդ փուլ դուրս կգա  «Վալենսիան»:

----------


## Cesare

> Հա հեչ մի ասա, ուժեղ թիմա, ու լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի շատ, Էշլի Քոուլի, Ջոն Թերիի ու Դիդիե Դրոգբայի  նման ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենաինք Հայաստանի Հավաքականում, մտածելու բան չէինք ունենա, էլ չեմ ասում  Պետեր Չեխը


Ընդհանրապես չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասես, կամ հասկացնես …
Եթե կարելի ա մի քիչ լուսաբանի :
Ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի մակարդակը
մի համեմատի Չելսիի մակարդակի հետ :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Չեմպիոնների լիգայում «Չելսիի» խաղերի խաղացանկը՝
> Սեպտեմբերի 18 «Չելսի»-«Ռոսենբորգ»
> Հոկտեմբերի 3 «Վալենսիա»-«Չելսի»
> Հոկտեմբերի 24 «Չելսի»-«Շալկե-04»
> Նոյեմբերի 6 «Շալկե-04»-«Չելսի»
> Նոյեմբերի 28 «Ռոսենբորգ»-«Չելսի»
> Դեկտեմբերի 11 «Չելսի»-«Վալենսիա»
> Խաղացանկը շատ հարմար է: Կարծում եմ՝ «Չելսին» կհաղթի խաղերից 4ում, իսկ մյուս 2 խաղերը կավարտվեն ոչ-ոքի արդյունքով: ՝ «Չելսիի» հետ միասին հաջորդ փուլ դուրս կգա  «Վալենսիան»:


Խաղերի ելքերը համապատասխանաբար ՝
4 : 0
1 : 3
2 : 0
0 : 1
0 : 2
1 : 1

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
Ջոնսոնը տեղափոխվեց Պորցմութ :

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1912

----------


## Cesare

Դիարան տեղափոխվեց Առսենալ
մանրամասն»»»

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1915
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/news/20070901-1437.html

----------


## Աբելյան

Aston Villa-Chelsea 2-0
առաջի ու ինչ-որ տեղ անսպասելի պարտությունը

----------


## John

> Aston Villa-Chelsea 2-0
> առաջի ու ինչ-որ տեղ անսպասելի պարտությունը


Առաջին ու հույս ունեմ էս տարվա վերջին պարտությունը…

----------


## salatik

Marco: /Ընդհանրապես չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասես, կամ հասկացնես …
Եթե կարելի ա մի քիչ լուսաբանի :
Ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի մակարդակը
մի համեմատի Չելսիի մակարդակի հետ : /

Маrco ջան, ինչ եմ ասում, որ տենց վիրավորվում ես, ես երազանքս էի գրել միայն  :Smile: 
Դու տենց վատ մի զգա, մի որ Հայաստանի հավաքականն ել փայլուն կխաղա  :Xeloq: 
Ես միշտ էլ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերում ուժեղ թիմերին ու իրա լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին:
Նենց  որ պարզաբանելու բան չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Cesare

> Առաջին ու հույս ունեմ էս տարվա վերջին պարտությունը…


Իզուր հույսեր մի կապի  :LOL:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

Չելսի-Ռոսենբորգ 1-1

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչքան հասկացա ԶԼՄ-ներից,Մոուրինյոն հրաժարական է տվել :Shok: 
շատ եմ հարգում նրան ,համարում եմ մեր օրերի լավագույն ակումբային մարզիչը ,Բենիտեսի հետ միասին :Think: 

ասում են նաև Դիդիե Դեշամի Չելսի վերադառնալու մասին ,այլ կարգավիճակում իհարկե :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> ինչքան հասկացա ԶԼՄ-ներից,Մոուրինյոն հրաժարական է տվել
> շատ եմ հարգում նրան ,համարում եմ մեր օրերի լավագույն ակումբային մարզիչը ,Բենիտեսի հետ միասին
> 
> ասում են նաև Դիդիե Դեշամի Չելսի վերադառնալու մասին ,այլ կարգավիճակում իհարկե


Հա ««Զոզեֆը»»  հեռացավ :
Իսկ ով կլինի նոր մարզիչ ՞.ի տակ ա :
Դեշանը, Լիպպին, Կապպելոն, թե ………
Ոշեմ умер кароль, доздраствует новыи кароль .

----------


## Սերխիո

մի հատ էլ հրեա Ավրաամ Գրանտ կա Թել-Ավիվի ու Հայֆաի << Մաքքաբի>>-ներն  է մարզել

----------


## salatik

Շատ ափսոս, կարգին մարզիչ էր, տեսնես ինչնա պատճառը : Հիմա որ թիմը կարողանա իրան ձեռք բերի կշահի միայն:

----------


## Sunun

Կարգին Թիմ էր, ափսոս, լսել եմ Ռուսների հավաքականի մարզիչին են ուզում նշանակեն

----------


## Սամվել

Հա Հիդդինգը իրոք կարգին մարզիաչա, իսկ մուորինյոին երբեք չեմ սիրել ու չեմ էլ սիրի..Մարդը պետք է առաջին հերթին լավ մարդ լինի և հետո նոր լավ մասնագետ

----------


## Cesare

Կարգին թիմ եր , Կարգին մարզիչ էր :
Ոչ Մորինյոն ա մեռել, ոչ ել Չելսիին ինչ որ բան պատահել …
Խոսեք ներկայով :

----------


## Աբելյան

մաման ծաղկաման  :Shok:  նայեք ինչ եմ գտել.
http://www.myspace.com/johnterry1980
Ջոն Թերրիի MySpace-ի հասցեն ա

----------


## Barça

Չե Հայկ ջան դժվար տենց բան լինի.
էսել Լեմպարդինն ա.
http://www.myspace.com/franklampard1978
իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի էսի ֆան սայթերա, ընդեղ որ ման գաս էլի կարողա գտնես, ես Փոլ Ռոբինսոնի, Ռունիի Ուոլկոտտի նկարներնել տեսա.

----------


## Cesare

Կարդիֆ Սիտի 0 : 4 Չելսի
37՛ Սինկլեր
48՛ Կալու
52՛ Սիդվել
81՛ Կալու

Միթե Աբրահամ Գրանտը ապագա ունի

ես ել տրանսլացիան
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/matches/ras...l?online=start

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Marco Van Basten-ի հավանական տրանսֆերը »»»

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1985

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
*Աբրահամ Գրանտին պահել պետք չի :
Կան թեքնախուներ –
Դեշանը
Հիդինգը
Մարկո Վան Բասթենը
Կապելոն վերջապես ……*

----------


## Ֆելո

ոչ այնքան լավ լուր Չելսիի երկրպագուների համար
Չելսի - Ֆուլհեմ       0 - 0 :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

> ոչ այնքան լավ լուր Չելսիի երկրպագուների համար
> Չելսի - Ֆուլհեմ       0 - 0


*Շատ ել լավ ա :   
Գրանտին պտի հանեն թե չե :*

----------


## John

Նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում «Չելսիի» անհաջող խաղին: Տենց էլ պետքա լիներ, մյուս տարի հազիվ ուշքի գա «Չելսին»:

----------


## Cesare

> Նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում «Չելսիի» անհաջող խաղին: Տենց էլ պետքա լիներ, մյուս տարի հազիվ ուշքի գա «Չելսին»:


Հո չասիր ??
Մյուս տարի ……
Գրանտին լարեն մի հատ կարգին մարզիչ բերեն չոտկի կլինի :
Դու տես վաղը Վալենսիաին ի՜նչ ենք անում :

----------


## Davo'o

«Չելսիիս» գլուխը կերան: Հիմա նորից վերջնականապես 100 տոկոսանոց Մադրիդիստ եմ,  առաջ 99 տոկոս Մադրիդ, մեկ տոկոս «Չելսի»:

----------


## Cesare

> «Չելսիիս» գլուխը կերան: Հիմա նորից վերջնականապես 100 տոկոսանոց Մադրիդիստ եմ, առաջ 99 տոկոս Մադրիդ, մեկ տոկոս «Չելսի»:


Չելսիի գլուխը ետքան հեշտ չի ուտելը :
Հլը ընենց խաղ ցույց տանք :
Մենակ լավ մարզիչ ա պետք :

----------


## Սամվել

> Չելսիի գլուխը ետքան հեշտ չի ուտելը :
> Հլը ընենց խաղ ցույց տանք :
> Մենակ լավ մարզիչ ա պետք :


Չելսիի գլուխը էն ժամանակ կուտեն երբ Աբրամովիչի փողերը պրծնեն կամ ծախի թիմը  :Tongue:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
Թե իրան շատ պետքա ետքան փողա մեջը կոխում թե դնի ֆիֆա խաղա էլի գոնե էժան կպրծնի
 :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## salatik

Ամենահետաքրքիր խաղը այսօր Վալենսիա - Չելսի խաղնա լինելու, տեսնես ցույց տալու են ?
Ինձ թվումա Չելսին կհաղթի: Ջոն Տերիի հետ ինչ էր եղել, օպերացիա են արել հա ոնց որ?

----------


## Cesare

> Չելսիի գլուխը էն ժամանակ կուտեն երբ Աբրամովիչի փողերը պրծնեն կամ ծախի թիմը 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
> Թե իրան շատ պետքա ետքան փողա մեջը կոխում թե դնի ֆիֆա խաղա էլի գոնե էժան կպրծնի


Եթե դաժը մի օրտենց բան տենաս, մի հատ քեզ կմճտի, որ զարթնես :
Տենց բան չի լինելու:
ֆիֆա լուբոյը կարա խաղա, իս Աբրահամովիչը լուբոյ չի :  :Ok:  ???

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ամենահետաքրքիր խաղը այսօր Վալենսիա - Չելսի խաղնա լինելու, տեսնես ցույց տալու են ?
> Ինձ թվումա Չելսին կհաղթի: Ջոն Տերիի հետ ինչ էր եղել, օպերացիա են արել հա ոնց որ?


Վալենսիա 1 : 2 Չելսի
Վիլլա 9՛
––––––––––––– Ջ. Քոլ 21՛
––––––––––––– Դրոգբա 71՛
––––––– :Hands Up: –––––––

----------


## Cesare

Չելսին հետաքրքրված է Հենկ Տե Կատեով :

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2023  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Չեխի նվաճումները :

http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/news/09.10.2007_2_22_55.html

----------


## salatik

Դրոգբայի նկարը նայեք իրանց ազգային տարազով  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Կան խոսակցություններ, ըստ որոնց Չելսին հետաքրքրված է Կակայով   :Think: 

»»»»»»»
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/onionas/11....7_12_4_16.html  :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Չելսի 6 : 0 ՄՍ

Էսսիեն
Դրոգբա
Դրոգբա
Ջ. Քոլ
Կալու
Շևչենկո

 

Վերջապես :
Ես Գրանտը աշկիս կարգին ել մարզիչ ա :*

----------


## Cesare

*Չելսի 4 : 3 Լեսթեր
Կուբկի խաղ եր :
Շևչենկոն մի հատ լավ գոլ ա արել 86՛ ին :
Գրելու հավես չկա դրա համար առանց մանրամասնությունների ա :*

 :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Շևան կարգին տղայա, ՉԼ-ի ֆինալոմւ հեթ-տրիկա անելու մյուս տարի: ՇԵ՜ՎԱ՜

----------


## Barça

Դրոգբան իր կյանքի մասին պատնմող ֆիլմ է նկարել.
Ֆիլմին անդրադարձել է Եվրոսպորտը.

----------


## Cesare

Մոռթեցինք Ռոսենբորգին : 0 : 4
Դրոգբան 2 հատ մալադեց :  :Hands Up: 
Ես տղեն մեր մոտ ա խաղալու :  :Tongue: 
Ջ. Քոլ - հիշեց գոլը ոնց են խփում :  :Wink: 
Ալեքս – եսի ինչ ա մեջ ընգե՜լ ???  :Think:  լավ տղա ա :  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

*Էսօր Չելսի : Վեսթ-Հեմ

Մոռթելու ենք :
Քառթոնը չգիտեմ կխաղա թե չէ, բայց հետաքրքիր խաղ ա լինելու :
Մենակ Ալեքսի տեղը Կառվալյուն պետք ա խաղա :
Կարծեմ լավացավ :

Հլը նայեք ինչ կազմա էսօրվա խաղի համար :

-------1---------
35---6--26---3-
24--8-----5--15
---21----11-----

Բայց 6-ի տեղը երեվի ֆսյոտկի 33-ը խաղա :
Մեկ ել 21-ի տեղը մեկ ել տեսար են 7-ին մցրին :
Կամ ել մենակ Դրոգբան հարձակվող լինի, ոնց որ Ռոսենբորգի խաղին :*

----------


## Cesare

> *
> -------1---------
> 35---6--26---3-
> 24--8-----5--15
> ---21----11-----
> 
> Բայց 6-ի տեղը երեվի ֆսյոտկի 33-ը խաղա :
> *


*33-ը լավ պաշտպան չի հա:
Կառվալյուն շատ ավելի լավն ա :
Էշլին ել վնասվածք ուներ : Մոռացել էի : 
Չգիտեմ Սիդուելին խի եին խաղացնում ???
Էսիենը ափսոս : Արսենալի խաղին չի խաղալու : 
Մալուդան խի չկար ???
Արսենալի խաղին կերևա, թե ինչ կարգի մարզիչ ա ես Գրանտը : 
Քոլնել մալադեց : Աֆսայդ էր, բայց մալադեց :*

----------


## Սերխիո

մյուս խաղը Արսենալի հետ ա :Shok: 

33-ը ով ա, Ալեքսը ? ,ուղղակի էս տարի 2 խաղ հազիվ տեսած լինեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> մյուս խաղը Արսենալի հետ ա
> 
> 33-ը ով ա, Ալեքսը ? ,ուղղակի էս տարի 2 խաղ հազիվ տեսած լինեմ


*Մյուսի մյուսը :
33-ն էլ Ալեքսն ա :
Լավ շտռաֆ ա խփում :
Լավ գլխով ա խաղում :
Բայց դա պաշտպանի առաջին պարտականությունը չի :*

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Մյուսի մյուսը :
>  :*


 :Shok:  մյուսի մյուսն էլ ՌԵԱԼ-Բարսելոն ա,կարծեմ :Think: 
Ալեքսին լավ գիտեմ ՊՍՎ-ից :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> մյուսի մյուսն էլ ՌԵԱԼ-Բարսելոն ա,կարծեմ
> Ալեքսին լավ գիտեմ ՊՍՎ-ից


*Լավ օր կլինի :
Կառվալյուն շատ ավելի լավն ա :
Մեր 6-ը կարգին պաշտպան ա :
Մեծատառո պաշտպան :*

----------


## Սերխիո

> *
> Կառվալյուն շատ ավելի լավն ա :
> Մեր 6-ը կարգին պաշտպան ա :
> Մեծատառո պաշտպան :*


Կառվալյուն իրոք լավն ա, ես իրան նկատել էի դեռ Պորտոից, ետ ժամանակ ինտերն ու Ռեալն էին ուզում առնեին, բայց Ժոզեն պլանները խառնեց...
Ռեալ-Պորտո խաղին լավ  խաղաց ,ըտեղից էլ մեր սելեկցիոներները նկատել էին :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Chelsea-Sanderlend 5-1 իմ կարծիքով

----------


## Cesare

*Chelsea 2 - 0 Sanderlend
Շևչենկո
Լեմպարդ

Հալալա Շևա :

Մյուս տուրում Արսենալ - Չելսի 
Լիվերպուլ - Մ. ՅՈՒ.

Մենք կրենք:
Լիվերնել մեր հետ :
Չոտկի կլինի :*

----------


## John

Մորոյի գնալուց հետո թիմն արդեն ուշքի է եկել: Մորոյի մարտավարոթյունն արդեն սպառել էր իրան: Բոլոր թիմներն էլ գիտեին, թե «Չելսին» ոնցա խաղալու ու արդեն հեշտությամբ հակախաղ էին գտնում: Իսկ Գրանտը նորոմուծություններ մտցրեց և վերջին 8 խաղերից 6-ում հաղթել ենք, 2-ում՝ ոչ-ոքի ենք խաղացել և ընդամենը 2 կամ 3 գոլ ենք բաց թողել: ՉԼ-ում էլ 5 խաղից հետո անհասանելի ենք դարձլ մյուսների նկատմամբ և ապահովել ենք 1-ին հորիզանականը: Արսենալին էլ կհաղթենք ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլնի: ՉԵԼՍԻ FOREVER

----------


## Cesare

> Մորոյի գնալուց հետո թիմն արդեն ուշքի է եկել: Մորոյի մարտավարոթյունն արդեն սպառել էր իրան: Բոլոր թիմներն էլ գիտեին, թե «Չելսին» ոնցա խաղալու ու արդեն հեշտությամբ հակախաղ էին գտնում: Իսկ Գրանտը նորոմուծություններ մտցրեց և վերջին 8 խաղերից 6-ում հաղթել ենք, 2-ում՝ ոչ-ոքի ենք խաղացել և ընդամենը 2 կամ 3 գոլ ենք բաց թողել: ՉԼ-ում էլ 5 խաղից հետո անհասանելի ենք դարձլ մյուսների նկատմամբ և ապահովել ենք 1-ին հորիզանականը: Արսենալին էլ կհաղթենք ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլնի: ՉԵԼՍԻ FOREVER


*Արսենալի հատ խաղին կերևա մեր հզորությունը :
Մորոի վախտով Մենք Հզոր եինք :
Իսկ հիմա …… Չգիտեմ :
Եթե Արսենալի հետ արժանի խաղ խաղանք Ուրեմն լավ ա :*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեք կներեք, բայց էս խաղը մենք ենք հաղթելու: :Love:  Հերիք եղավ մերոնց էշ-էշ կրվելուն:  :Angry2:  Ի դեպ Լիվերնէլ ա հաղթելու  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Տղեք կներեք, բայց էս խաղը մենք ենք հաղթելու: Հերիք եղավ մերոնց էշ-էշ կրվելուն:  Ի դեպ Լիվերնէլ ա հաղթելու


*Չեե մենք ենք կրելու : 
Համ ել ես մրցաշրջան Արսենալը հավայի տեղը համարյա չի կրվել:*

----------


## Սերխիո

Գալլասը լավն ա:Շատ լավն ա, թե խի ծախիք :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Չեե մենք ենք կրելու : 
> Համ ել ես մրցաշրջան Արսենալը հավայի տեղը համարյա չի կրվել:*


Բա որ ասում էի  :Tongue:  
եղած չեղած միանգամ առաջնությունում կրվեցինք մի հատ էլ ՉԼ: 
ապրեն մերոնք  :Love:  Սիրուն են խաղում էլի 

Հովսեփ հիշում ես չԷ՞ ամառը որ ասում էի որ Արսենալը գազերա անելու էս տարի  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Բա որ ասում էի  
> եղած չեղած միանգամ առաջնությունում կրվեցինք մի հատ էլ ՉԼ: 
> ապրեն մերոնք  Սիրուն են խաղում էլի 
> 
> Հովսեփ հիշում ես չԷ՞ ամառը որ ասում էի որ Արսենալը գազերա անելու էս տարի


*Առաջնությունում հավայի էր, բայց ՉԼ–ում Սևիլիաին արժանի եիք կրվելու :
Չեխի սխալը լավը չեր : Չեխից սպասելի չեր : Չեխնել հլը ինչ ա ասել* 
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2204

*Ամառը ես ել եի ասում, որ Արսենալը լավ ա խաղում : Գիտեին թե ձեռ եմ առնեւմ :*

----------


## John

Արսենալն արժանի էր հաղթանակի: Ներսես ջան, հիշում եմ: Ի դեպ, շնորհակալ եմ նկարների համար, շատ լավն էին:

----------


## Cesare

> Արսենալն արժանի էր հաղթանակի: Ներսես ջան, հիշում եմ: Ի դեպ, շնորհակալ եմ նկարների համար, շատ լավն էին:


*
Տեսար, որ ենվախտ հզոր եինք :
Ենքան հզոր, որ Արսենալի սկի նիչաի արժանի չեր :*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խնդրեմ Հովսեփ ջան:  :Smile:  Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դուրներդ եկավ  :Rolleyes:  

Տղեք լուրջ ձեզ երկուսիդ հիմա ավելի շատ եմ հարգում, որ թեկուզ ձեր սիրած թիմը պարտվեց , բայց երկուսդ էլ ասեցիք որ Արսենալը արժանի էր հաղթանակի… Հալալ ձեզ  :Love:

----------


## Cesare

*Չելսին Գավաթի 1/4-ում հաղթեց Լիվեռին 2 : 0 :
Մի հատ Լեմպսը :
Մի հատ էլ Շևչենկոն : Հալալա , որ սկսի առաջնությունում ել խփի լավ կլինի :  
Դրոգբան ձմեռը գնում ա , փոխարինող ա պետք :*

*Թույն նկարա »»»»*  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

*Բլեքբռնին կրինք 1 : 0:
Գոքորին Հալալա :
Կալուն շաատ բլթաց :
Շևան մի հատ կրնկով լավ պաս արեց, ափսոս Եսիենը լավ չմշակեց :
Չեխի վնասվախքը շատ վատ եր :
Խեղճ տղեն զամեն եր ուզում, մեր պարոն մարզիչը ունենոլով մի հատ վռատար մտախում ա ինչ անի :
Հիլարիոի սևը վերջն եր :
Ետ երեվի Չեխը խկարանար :
Չնայախծ, որ Չեխը ըլներ ետ ուդառը տենց չեր լինի :

Հավայի ձևով եինք պաշտպանվում :*

----------


## John

Վաղը Վիլլայի հետ ենք խաղում, կհաղթենք անպայման ու Լեմպսը իրա 100րդ գոլը կխփի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վաղը Վիլլայի հետ ենք խաղում, կհաղթենք անպայման ու Լեմպսը իրա 100րդ գոլը կխփի


ափսոսում եմ ,որ 8 գոլանոց խաղը չեմ տեսել :Sad: 

Ի դեպ `ձմռանը Չելսին պատրաստվում է Կանիսարեսին գնել:

----------


## Աբելյան

չեմ կարծում, որ Կանիսարեսը կհամաձայնվի Չելսի գնա

----------


## Սամվել

> չեմ կարծում, որ Կանիսարեսը կհամաձայնվի Չելսի գնա


Գնումա ի՞նչ անի։ Զամեն նստի՞։ Չնայած  :Think:  իրան բան չի մնացել կարողա և փողի խաթր գնա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Cesare

*Ասթոնի հետ խաղը վատագույնն էր, որ ես կարող եի պատկերացնել:
Ասթոնից 2 խաղում 1 միավոր և 6 բաց թողած գնդակ :
Պաշտպանությունը քանդակվեց :

Հիմի պտի 20--22--33--18 ցավալի վիճակով խաղանք :
Չեխի հետ ինչ-որ բան են չեր :

Շևան մալադեց :
Բալակը կռասավչիկ ա :
Գոքորին կապիտանի թևկապը սազում եր :

Գրանտիկնել ասում ա որ նոր ձեռքբերումներ ա պետք :

http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/onionas/27....7_14_21_4.html*

----------


## Cesare

*Լավ նկարներ »»»»*  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսից հետո 2-րդ թիմը Արսենալնա, որի համար սիրտս ցավումա: Շատ սիրուն են խաղում, ես մտածում էի, որ Անրին գնա լավ չի լինի թիմի համար, բայց ոնց որ ավելի են սկսել լավ խաղալ: Ընդհանրապես անգլիական ֆուտբոլը հետաքրքիրա շատ, տարբերվումա մնացածից, նամանավանդ, որ Արսենալում մեծամասնությունը ֆրանսիացիներ են, խառնվումա իրար ու դառնումա անգլո-ֆրանսիական չգիտեմ ինչ  :LOL: 
Բայց Անգլիայում Մանչեստրը, Չելսին , Լիվերպուլը ու էլի մի քանի թիմ չեն զիջում իրար ոչ մի բանով:

----------


## John

Առանց Չեխի, Տերրիի, Լեմպարդի, Կարվալյոյի, Դրոգբայի, Շեվայի, Էշլի Քոուլի, Մակելելեի` ՉԵԼՍԻ-Նյուքասլ 2-1 հալալա տղեքին: Մանչն էլ  կրվավ, լավա: Լիվերն էլ ոչ-ոքի խաղաց, վատ չի:





> 1. Арсенал 20 47 
> 2. Манчестер Юнайтед 20 45 
> 3. Челси 20 41 
> 4. Ливерпуль 19 37 
> 5. Манчестер Сити 20 36


Կարծում եմ՝ կարող ենք հասնել առաջատարներին ու անցնել նրանցից, կարևորը՝ իրանց հետ տնային խաղերում հաղթելնա, որին ես համարյա չեմ կասկածում, իսկ Լիվերը դժվար թե հասնի մեզ…

----------


## John

Ֆուլհեմ-Չելսի 1-2
Կալու, Բալլակ 
CHELSEA FOREVER!

----------


## Cesare

> Ֆուլհեմ-Չելսի 1-2
> Կալու, Բալլակ 
> CHELSEA FOREVER!


*Բալակը լավ խաղաց : Հալալա :
Կապիտան եր տղեն :
Լավ ել կապիտան եր :
Կարաին մի երկու հատ ել խփեին :
Մի հատ հետաքրքիր փաստ :
Պրեմիեր լիգայի վերջին 6-7 խաղերում, 
Եթե Չելսին հաղթել ա, ապա հաղթել ա նվազագույն գոլերի տարբերությամբ :
Այսինքն վիզ դնում են ենքան, ինչքանը քչից բավարարում ա :

Դրա համար ել 5 հատ նիչա ա արել :*

----------


## Cesare

*Հետաքրքրված ենք Անելկայով :*

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2252
http://www.chelsea-fc.ru/onionas/20080109-1120.html
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2254

----------


## REAL_ist

Անելկանել գա 5 հատ բարձրակարգ հարձակվող կունենան կենտրոնական :Shok: 
չնայած հաշվի առնելով որ Պիսարոն չի արդարացնում սպասելիքները Դռոբան էլ Աֆրիկայա թռնում օգուտ կտա

----------


## Barça

Դրոգբան Եվրոսպորտին տված հարցազրույցում նշեալ ա որ ինքը շատա ուզում լքել Չելսին, ու ամենաուշը Ամռանը կլքի թիմը:
Անդրադարձել ա նաև Անելկային, նշելով որ բարձրակարգ հարձակվողա ու կկարողանա թիմում ամրապնդվել.

----------


## Barça

Ըստ ռուսական Սպորտ-Էքսպրեսսի տվյալների Լոնդոնյան Արիստոկրատները 4,5 տարվա պայմանագիր են ստորագրել Նիկոլյա Անելկայի հետ, տրանսֆերի գումարի չափը դեռևս անհայտ է, սակայն ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների ունեցած տվյալների Ռոման Աբրամովիչին Նիկոլյան արժեցել է 15 մլն Ֆունտ Ստեռլինգ:
Հիշեցնեմ որ 28 ամյա ֆուտբոլիստը  կդառնա Իվուարցի հարձակվող Դիդիե Դրոգբայի փոխարինողը Չելսիում, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կլքի Լոնդոնը ամենաուշը ամռանը:

----------


## John

Չելսի-Տոտենհեմ 2-0
Գեղեցիկ խաղ, արժանի հաղթանակ: Առանց մի շարք առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստների Չելսին նենց էր խաղում, ոնց որ էն «լավ ժամանակներում» 2004-2005 թվերին: Ընդամենը 4 միավոր ենք հետ առաջատատրներին, համոզված եմ՝ կհասնենք ու կանցնենք  նրանցից: ՉԵԼՍԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Անելկան էլ լավ խաղաց, հալալա իրան, Դրոգբան կարա արդեն հանգիստ խղճով գնա թոշակի (Միլան)

----------


## Cesare

*Չելսի 0 : 0 Լիվեռ

Հիմար խաղ եր :
Ընդհանրապես խաղային ձեռագիր չկար :*

----------


## John

Արդեն սկսեցի կասկածել, որ չեմպիոն ենք դառնալու էս տարի…

----------


## Figgaro

Չելսիի խաղը այս տարի չգիտեմ խի  բայց էտքանել  չի ստացվում   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չելսիի խաղը այս տարի չգիտեմ խի  բայց էտքանել  չի ստացվում


Ես գիտեմ  :Cool: 

Իրանց մի հատ կարգին մարզիչա պակասում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ես Մոուրինյոի նմաններին լավ մարզիչ չեմ համարում, որովհետև իմ պատկերացմամբ մարզիչը պետք է լինի թիմի կեսը տղաների ընկերը, հայրը, եղբայրը թև ու թիկունք ոչ թե Մոուրինյոի նման բռնապետ  :Bad:

----------


## Cesare

*Մորինյոն կարգին մարզիչ ա :
Տենց մարզչին ձեռից բաց թողնելը մեծ սխալ էր :
Բայց մեկա ՉԼ-ն մենք ենք կրելու :*

----------


## John

Հավայի թիմ ա դառել: 24-25 լավ խաղացող ունեն, երբ որ 4 հոգի Աֆրիկայում էր, 7 հոգի հիվանդանոցում, նորմալ խաղում էին, իսկ հիմա անկապ վիճակա…

----------


## Cesare

*Օլիմպիակոսին 3-0 կրինք :
5-ին 2-3 մետրից Բալակը գլխով ՃՊ :
25-ին Լեմսը 0,3 մետրից ԴՓ :
48-ին /եթե չեմ սխալվում/ Կալուն 0,5 մետրից ՑՊ :



Լավ եր վատ չեր :
25 համարի պլանկեն սիրուն եր :*

----------


## Cesare

*Սանդեռլենդին 1-0 :
Տերին ա գոլ խփել հիշել :

Քիչ մնաց կրելու ենք :
Եթե չկրենք* »»»»»»»»»»»» \/

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ, էս տարի կամ Արսենալը կդառնա, կամ Մանչեստրը

էս տարի լսել եմ Գրանդին փոխելու են

----------


## FC Schalke 04

ես  Չելսի դադարել եմ սիրել երբ այնտեղ հայտնվեց Աբրամովիչ եվ կործանեց Ռանիերիի պատրաստած ամուր կոլոկտիվը,եվ ետ օրվանից Չելսին դարձավ արհեստական թիմ:
Եթե Փյունիկում էլ հայտվեր Աբրամովիչ նույն բանը կստացվեր.Հա փող հա փող ինձ էլ փող տաս ես ել կանեմ...Մի խոսքով ետ թիմը դադարեց թիմ կոչվել երբ հայտվեց Աբռամովիչը:

----------


## GevSky

Ճիշտ ես ես ել Չելսին դրա համար թիմ չեմ համարել, ոնցոր անշունչ լինի, թիմի մեջ ոգի չկա, ռոբոտի պես դուրս են գալիս խաղում են, նւյն տիպի նույն կարգի, առանց էմոցիա...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ եմ սիրում


Վերահաստատում եմ :Love:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես գիտեմ 
> 
> Իրանց մի հատ կարգին մարզիչա պակասում 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Մոուրինյոի նմաններին լավ մարզիչ չեմ համարում, որովհետև իմ պատկերացմամբ մարզիչը պետք է լինի թիմի կեսը տղաների ընկերը, հայրը, եղբայրը թև ու թիկունք ոչ թե Մոուրինյոի նման բռնապետ


Ոնցոր Ռայկարդը :Hands Up:

----------


## John

համոզված եմ համարյա, որ ես կիրակի ամեն ինչ դեպի լավնա փոխվելու Չելսիի համար…
ու մ.յ.-արսենալ խաղից հետո Չելսին կդառնա չեմպիոն  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Անգլիական համարյա բոլոր թիմերին էլ սիրում եմ: Ա դե անգլիական ֆուտբոլը ուրիշ ա էլի:

----------


## Cesare

> համոզված եմ համարյա, որ ես կիրակի ամեն ինչ դեպի լավնա փոխվելու Չելսիի համար…
> ու մ.յ.-արսենալ խաղից հետո Չելսին կդառնա չեմպիոն


*
Չեմ կարծում  :
Գռանտի հետ ապագա չունենք :
Իսկ դառնալ չեմպիոն կնշանակի ևս մեկ տարի Գռանտ :

*

----------


## John

Մոռոյին կարոտել եմ… էն որ թռնում էր տեղից գոլերի վախտ… Բարսային որ գուլ էին խփում (այսինքն ամեն խաղում Բարսայի հետ խաղացած) առավել ևս ոգևորվում էր… իսկ Գրանտը դիակի ա նման քայլող…

----------


## Cesare

*Առսենալին կրինք : 2 : 1 :
Կարևորը ռևանշն էր :
Առսենալը մոռացել էր, որ վերջին անգամ Սթեմֆորդում 4 տարի առաջ ենք կրվել,
են ել Արռսենալին :

Դրոգբային հալալա, ինչքան ել չի խաղում, մեկա բարձր կարգ ունի :

Ափսոս ՄՅ-ն կրեց :
Բայց ոչինչ : Մեկա հասնելու ենք, իսկ եթե չէ ………*

----------


## John

Կայֆ խաղ էր: Գրանտի փոփոխությունները տեղին էին… փոխարինմամ մտած 2 ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ գոլային գրոհներին մասնակցեցին: Իսկ Դրոգբան… Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջի եթե ոչ արքան, ապա գոնե Նախարարներից մեկն է…

----------


## salatik

Չելսի - Արսենալ խաղը ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ, իրոք ցնցող խաղ էր: Երկու թիմերն էլ լավ պատրաստվել էին: Ես կասեի 1-ին խաղակեսում ավելի լավ տպավորություն թողնում էր Արսենալը, իսկ 2-րդում երբ խաղադաշտ դուրս եկավ Նիկոլա Անելկան, ամեն ինչ փոխվեց:
Չէի ասի, որ էս 2 թիմերից որևէ մեկն ավելի ուժեղ է քան մյուսը, բայց թիմեր կան, որ 1 կամ 2 խաղացողի փոփոխությունը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն է գործում ամբող թիմի խաղի վրա:
Ապրի Դրոգբան, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, իսկական հարձակվողա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր տղեք ջան  :Smile:

----------


## John

Մերսի Ներսես ջան: Հույս ունեմ՝ Արսենալ-Մ.Յ. խաղում կհաղթեք…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ Հայկո ջան: Մեկել Լիվերին 3 խաղերում մոտակա =ամանակները

----------


## Cesare

*Միդելսբռոին 1:0 կրել ենք :
Խաղը չեմ տեսել, բայց Կառվալուն ա գոլը արել, Բրիջի պասից :
Ստեղ զգացվում ա, թե ինչ խաղ ա եղել :

Ես ել Գրանտի Կռուտիները :*

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2429

----------


## Cesare

*Լավ ել խաղացել են տղեքը , ենա որ բախտները չի բերել :*

----------


## Cesare

*Չմեռանք Թուրքական Ռեալի հետ ել խաղացինք :
Վաղը Ֆեներբախչե - Չելսի :*
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2433

----------


## John

Իվանովիչը իր 1-ին խաղն է անցկացրել րեզերվի կազմում: Շատ լավ է խաղացել, ոչ մի սխալ չի արել… ի դեպ, ՉԵԼՍԻ(ռեզերվ)-Վեստ Հեմ(ռեզերվ)  3-0

----------


## Brigada

> Իվանովիչը իր 1-ին խաղն է անցկացրել րեզերվի կազմում: Շատ լավ է խաղացել, ոչ մի սխալ չի արել… ի դեպ, ՉԵԼՍԻ(ռեզերվ)-Վեստ Հեմ(ռեզերվ)  3-0


դու ել ես Չելսիի բալեյշիկ???

----------


## John

> դու ել ես Չելսիի բալեյշիկ???


բնականաբար  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> դու ել ես Չելսիի բալեյշիկ???


նիկի ուշադիր եղի  `Ջոն Թերի :Wink:

----------


## John

Ֆեներ-Չելսի 2-1
կարգին խաղ էր, դզեց: պատասխան խաղում 3-0 եմ ակնկալում

----------


## Cesare

> Ֆեներ-Չելսի 2-1
> կարգին խաղ էր, դզեց: պատասխան խաղում 3-0 եմ ակնկալում


*Զարմացնում ես :
Մի հատ հարց տամ, ինչը դզեց ?
Դրոգբայի <<ֆանտաստիկ>> անցումները ??
Գռանտի դուդուկ դեմքը ??
Թե Կուդիի սևերը ???

Ամոթա : Ֆեների հետ խաղում ուտել,
ենքան գոլ ինչքան մինչ այդ անց կացրած 8 խաղերում ?
Են ել ով ա խփում , какой нибудь կազիմ կազիմ ?? 
Կամ ել խի են թողում, որ Դևվիդը տենց ուդառ անի :

Ապուշ խաղ եր :
Ամոթա Ամոթ :

Հարցը հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու մեջ չի :
Ելի մեր դաշտում չորով կկրենք, բայց ձևը եդձև չի ......*

----------


## BOBO

Չելսիի պատճառով 19 գործակիցս չկպավ :Sad:

----------


## Figgaro

AristocraT  և  John պետք չի լոմկից ըտենց խոսալ Չելսին այս անգամ չի անցնի պոլուֆինալ  !!   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

խի չի անցնի՞ որ
քո կարծիքով թիմը իվիճակի չի՞ 1-0 կրի Լոնդոնում

----------


## Figgaro

Եթե իվիճակի լիներ գոնե Թուրքիայում ոչոքի կխաղար !

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եթե իվիճակի լիներ գոնե Թուրքիայում ոչոքի կխաղար !


Ռոման էլ իրա դաշտում Մ.Յ-ին կրեց անցած տարի 2-1 ,հետո <<Օլդ Թրաֆորդում >>  պարապմունք արին հետը :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

> AristocraT  և  John պետք չի լոմկից ըտենց խոսալ Չելսին այս անգամ չի անցնի պոլուֆինալ  !!


*
Ինչքան շատ ես ֆուտբոլից խոսում, ենքան ջոգում եմ, որ շատ հեռու ես :
Գոնե խաղը նայել ես, թե առավոտը հաշիվը տեսել ես ուրախացել :*

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Աստված տա վաղը Չելսին շանս չթողնի թուրքերին :Angry2: 
Դե առաջ Չելսի :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Աստված տա վաղը Չելսին շանս չթողնի թուրքերին
> Դե առաջ Չելսի


*Հույս չունենաս : *

----------


## John

Էսօր ջարդելու ենք: Անելկան փարարինման ա մտնելու խփի, մինչև էդ էլ արդեն 2-0 կլնի…

----------


## Taurus

Չգիտեմ ինչու իմ մտքով էլ ա անցնում էտ 3:0-ն, մեկ էլ 2:2-ն ամտքովս անցնում :Tongue:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

:Think: Մոտավորապես 45 րոպոից կիմանանք բոլոր հարցերի պատաս;անը այս խաղի վերաբերյալ:
Չելսի - Ֆեներբախչե ?:?
Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ?:?

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Էսօր ջարդելու ենք: Անելկան փարարինման ա մտնելու խփի, մինչև էդ էլ արդեն 2-0 կլնի…


Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ Չելսի եմ բալետ անելու  :Lol2: 
Չմեռանք էս օրին էլ հասանք, մնում ա Ռեալին էլ բալետ անեմ  :Lol2:

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻ-Ֆեներ 2-0
Բալակ, Լեմպարդ: Լիվերպուլին սատկացնելու ենք: ափսոս Էսիենը 1ին խաղում չի խաղալու…

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհավորում եմ :Love:

----------


## BOBO

> ՉԵԼՍԻ-Ֆեներ 2-0
> Բալակ, Լեմպարդ: Լիվերպուլին սատկացնելու ենք: ափսոս Էսիենը 1ին խաղում չի խաղալու…


Ոնց որ Արսենալը սատկացրեց :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Ոնց որ Արսենալը սատկացրեց


Արսենալը սատկացրեց, մրցավարներին մենակ չկարացավ սատկացնի, պարզվեց էդ էլ ա հերիք, որ Լիվերպուլը անցնի

----------


## salatik

Չելսին արժանիա ծափահարությունների, թուրքերի թիմը վատ չէր խաղում, բայց դե Լոնդոնցիները կարողացան հաղթել, կարևորը էս փուլում հաղթանակն էր:
Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիի երկրպագուներին: 
Իսկ Լիվերպուլը վախեցրեց ինձ  :LOL:  :LOL:  , սրանք որ շատ են ուզում մինչև ֆինալ հասնում են   :LOL:  
Շնորհավորում եմ նաև Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուներին, բայց 11 մետրանոցը հենց էնպես դրեց  մրցավարը, ոչ մի խախտում էլ չկար իմ կարծիքով: Ոնց որ Արսենալին կոտրեր դրանով:

----------


## Figgaro

ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

*Միթե իրոք կարխում եք, որ կարևորը հաղթանակն էր ???
Ես խաղով, Լիվերպուլը մեզ դասականով սվաղելու ա :
Շատ կուրախանամ, ափսոս, որ 3-րդ անգամ արդեն, Լիվերին կրվելու ենք :*

----------


## salatik

Ճիշտն ասած երեկվա խաղը կիսատ եմ նայել Չելսիի, քանի, որ միաժամանակ չէի կարողանա երկուսն էլ նայել, բայց դե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոխում էի ալիքը, ու համարյա միշտ գրոհում էին թուրքերը, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ կարևորը, որ հաղթեցին:
Լիվերպուլը ունի շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ, դրանում բազմիցս ենք համոզվել, Ինտերին էլ Լիվերը հանեց մի մոռացեք, բայց բոլորն ասում էին, որ Ինտերին հնարավոր չի հաղթի (մենակ ես էի գրել, որ հաղթելուա  :Think: ) : Իսկ եթե հիշենք ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչների ոչ շատ վաղուց անցյալը, պետքա , որ հիշենք Միլանի պարտությունը:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լիվերը ավելի շատ շանս ունի էս  զույգում ,ախր  երբ պետք ա լինում ,խաղում են :
Չելսին էլ աբրի , երեկ -1.5 ֆորաս եղավ

----------


## Brigada

> Լիվերը ավելի շատ շանս ունի էս  զույգում ,ախր  երբ պետք ա լինում ,խաղում են :
> Չելսին էլ աբրի , երեկ -1.5 ֆորաս եղավ


եթե Ռեալը չի ուրեմն Չելսին պիտի լինի չեմպ

----------


## Սերխիո

դե Չելսիի չեմպիոն լինելը այնքանով ա հետաքրքիր լինում ,որ նոր չեմպիոն ա մտնում պատմության մեջ:

----------


## Cesare

> ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ


*
Ֆսյոտկի չկարացա չգրեմ ,
Ես լոմկից ես սենց գրում ??*

----------


## Cesare

*Էվերթոնին 1-0 :
Էսսիեն հոպարն ա խփել :

2 աչոք հետ ենք, մի խաղ առաջ :
Որ ես տարի ոչ մի տիտղոս չենք նվաճելու փաստ ա :*

----------


## Werder Bremen

քվեարկել եմ որ շատ եմ սիրում
Հուսով եմ եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներից մեկը Չելսին է լինելու....

----------


## Cesare

*Վաղը Լիվեր Չելսի :
Խաղը աշկիս լավ խաղ ա լինելու :*

----------


## Աբելյան

աչքիս նույն ձևի պայքար ա ըլնելու, ոնց որ միշտ
Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում էտ թմերը իրար մեջ "լավ խաղ" չեմ հիշում որ ցույց տված ըլնեն

----------


## Yellow Raven

իմ կարծիքով էս անգամ խաղերից գոնե մեկում մինիմում 3 գոլա խփվելու,վերջիվերջո Չելսիի ղեկին էլ Մոուրինյոն չի:

----------


## John

> իմ կարծիքով էս անգամ խաղերից գոնե մեկում մինիմում 3 գոլա խփվելու,վերջիվերջո Չելսիի ղեկին էլ Մոուրինյոն չի:


Գրանտն էլ կարա նույն ձև սպանի ֆուտբոլը, չնայած ես շատ գոլերի հույս ունեմ, 2 խաղում գոնե 5 գոլ տեսնել

----------


## John

Ի տարբերություն Մորոյի, Գրանտը շատ(ն) բախտ ունի, իսկ Բենիտեսը նույն մարտավարությամբ ուզում էր հաղթել Չելսիին  :Smile:  ՉԻ ՍՏԱՑՎԻ: ՉԵԼՍԻ ԱՌԱՋ: Եթե մինչև հիմա ինձ դիտարժան ֆուտբոլն էր ավելի շատ ուզում տեսնել Չելսիի կատարմամբ, հիմա արդեն ինձ համար մեկա, կարևորը Լիվերին անցնեն:

----------


## Cesare

> Ի տարբերություն Մորոյի, Գրանտը շատ(ն) բախտ ունի, իսկ Բենիտեսը նույն մարտավարությամբ ուզում էր հաղթել Չելսիին  ՉԻ ՍՏԱՑՎԻ: ՉԵԼՍԻ ԱՌԱՋ: Եթե մինչև հիմա ինձ դիտարժան ֆուտբոլն էր ավելի շատ ուզում տեսնել Չելսիի կատարմամբ, հիմա արդեն ինձ համար մեկա, կարևորը Լիվերին անցնեն:


*Եթե Լիվեռը են վախտվա խաղը խաղար …
ԷԷ մեր վիճակին չեի նախանձի :
Ֆսյոտկի Լիվեռը պտի անցնի :
*

----------


## Սերխիո

<<օդից կպած գոլ>>

----------


## John

Լեմպարդի մաման մահացել ա, ում համար տխուր, ում համար էլ ուրախ նորություն, վաղը չի խաղալու Մ.Յ.-ի հետ:

----------


## Cesare

> Լեմպարդի մաման մահացել ա, ում համար տխուր, ում համար էլ ուրախ նորություն, վաղը չի խաղալու Մ.Յ.-ի հետ:


*Ջահել, ջահել գնաց …… 
Չի կարելի, բայց դե ……

Ֆրենկը Լիվերի հետ խաղին չո տը նի տո  եր :*

----------


## Սերխիո

[QUOTE=John;789637], ում համար էլ ուրախ նորությունQUOTE]

Ֆուտբոլը չնչին բան ա մարդկային կյանքի դիմաց :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> Ֆուտբոլը չնչին բան ա մարդկային կյանքի դիմաց


*
Ֆուտբոլը չնչին բան չի ցանկացած բանի հետ համեմատած : Համենայն դեպս իմ համար :
ՄՅ-ին 2-1 հաքցրին տղեքը :
2 հատ Բալակ հոպարը, մի հատ էլ Ռունիկը :
Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, խաղը չեմ նայել սրանից ավել չգիտեմ :*

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեն տղեքը
ես էլ խաղից պատառներ եմ նայել, մի երկու րոպե էլ կողի սենյակից էի լսում, Մանչեստրը վերջի րոպեներին լավ ճնշում էր, բայց դիմացան  :Ok:

----------


## John

> Ֆուտբոլը չնչին բան ա մարդկային կյանքի դիմաց


համամիտ եմ Սերխիո ջան, հենց էդ ի նկատի ունեմ, որ մարդ կա  ուրախացել էր, Ֆրենկիի մայրը մահացել էր ու Լեմպարդը չէր խաղալու…

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ էսօր խաղալու ա Լեմպարդը ?

Հ.Գ.
ի դեպ Մանչ հետ խաղին ,մանչեսթրցիները սև թևկապ չէին հագել , դա հարգալից չի :

----------


## John

> իսկ էսօր խաղալու ա Լեմպարդը ?
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> ի դեպ Մանչ հետ խաղին ,մանչեսթրցիները սև թևկապ չէին հագել , դա հարգալից չի :


Ֆերգին էլ խաղից հետո Կեյրուշին էր ուղարկել ասուլիսին, էդ էլ վախկոտություն ա… Էսօր հավանաբար խաղալու է Լեմպարդը, ակումբը նրան անժամկետ արձակուրդ էր տվել, երկուշաբթի օրը ինքը մարզմանը գնացել ա արդեն… Գրանտին հավատում եմ էսօր, հաղթելու ենք Լիվերին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավորաննքներս իմ Չելսցի բարեկամներին  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

միանում եմ... շնորհավոր :Cool:

----------


## John

Շնորհակալություններս, մերսի տղեք ջան: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ես հպարտ եմ, որ սենց կայֆ խաղ ստացվեց, թող Մանչն ու Բարսան նայեն ու սովորեն երկրպագուներին կայֆ պատճառել: ԴԶԵՑ: Դրոգբայի 2 գոլն էլ լավն էին, իսկ Լեմպարդի հետ ես էլ հուզվեցի…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էսօր քո հետ էի Ջոն ջան: Ուղղակի դրանք որ Արսենալին տենց տուֆտա ձև անցան .... դե էսօր էլ տեսանք ինչքան էին իրանք պատրաստ խաղին.... Բա Արսենալ-Չելսի չլներ .... էհհհ ... Մյուս տարի մնաց  :Smile:  ...

Հ.Գ. իրականում էսօրվա Դրոգբայի խփած 2 գոլն էլ  սնայպերսկի էին .... շատ ու=եղ ու ուղիղ դարպասապահի ու դարպասաձողի արանքը ... հալալա տղուն  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻ-Լիվերպուլ 3-2 (1-1)
Դրոգբա 33՛ Տորրես 64՛ Լեմպարդ 97՛, Դրոգբա 105՛ Բաբել 117



> Грант вышел на поле и встал на колени. Аврам Грант поблагодарил поле Стэмфорд Бридж, свою команду и своих болельщиков, а мы поблагодарим Аврама Гранта за финал Лиги Чемпионов в МОСКВЕ!

----------


## Ուրվական

Չելսիի՜...

----------


## REAL_ist

հալալ Չելսիին, հալալա Գռանտին, որը կարա Չելսիի համար Դել Բոսկե դառնա
Շնորհավորում եմ Չեսլիի երկրպագուներին :Drinks:

----------


## John

> հալալ Չելսիին, հալալա Գռանտին, որը կարա Չելսիի համար Դել Բոսկե դառնա
> Շնորհավորում եմ Չեսլիի երկրպագուներին


Դել Բոսկե որ դառնա՝ կհեռացնեն թիմից ու Չելսին 3-4 տարով կկորի… նենց որ պետք չի Դել Բոսկե դառնա, Գրանտ էլ վատը չի  :Wink: 



> Շնորհավորում եմ Չեսլիի երկրպագուներին


մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դել Բոսկե որ դառնա՝ կհեռացնեն թիմից ու Չելսին 3-4 տարով կկորի… նենց որ պետք չի Դել Բոսկե դառնա, Գրանտ էլ վատը չի


մոռացար ասես մինչև հեռանալնել ինչքան տիտղոս կա կնվաճի :Wink:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Քանի որ մնացել են երկու թիմ` Չելսին և Մանչեստերը, ես մտածում եմ, որ Չելսինա դառնալու չեմպիոնների լիգայի չեմպիոն, այն պատճառով, որ իր պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ է դուրս գալիս եզրափակիչ, և դժվար թե ձեռքից բաց թողնի հազիվ ընձեռված հնարավորությունը:

----------


## Cesare

*Բայց տղեքին Հալալա :
Դրոգբան ուրիշ ա էլի …
Լեմպարդը մալադեց :
Չեմ հիշում, որ պենալը տենց հստակ խփած լիներ :
Վայ Գրանտ, ետի սորտ ա : Մեկա դեմքից Դուդուկի ձեն ա գալիս :

Դժվարը առաջինն էր :
Կապրենք տենանք մեզ ինչ ա սպասվում :*

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց լավագույնը վսյոտակի Բալլակն էր, բեսամփ լավա խաղում վերջին խաղերում

----------


## John

> *Բայց տղեքին Հալալա :
> Դրոգբան ուրիշ ա էլի …
> Լեմպարդը մալադեց :
> Չեմ հիշում, որ պենալը տենց հստակ խփած լիներ :
> Վայ Գրանտ, ետի սորտ ա : Մեկա դեմքից Դուդուկի ձեն ա գալիս :
> 
> Դժվարը առաջինն էր :
> Կապրենք տենանք մեզ ինչ ա սպասվում :*


Հայկ ջան, աչքիս գրազը կրվար  :LOL:  ժող, էս տարի դուբլ ա անելու Չելսին, լուրջ… Մանչեստրի խաղին նայում եմ, լացս գալիսա…

----------


## John

> AristocraT  և  John պետք չի լոմկից ըտենց խոսալ Չելսին այս անգամ չի անցնի պոլուֆինալ  !!


էհ, լոմկեն լավ բան չի… դրա պարճառով Ակումբ մտնելդ թարգեցիր… Չելսին եզրափակիչում է…

----------


## John

Նյուքասլ-Չելսի 0-2
Բալլակ, Մալուդա
Երեկվա հաղթանակի կերտողները

http://www.imageshare.am/view/14454381/Ballack.jpg

http://www.imageshare.am/view/41254629/Malouda.jpg

http://www.imageshare.am/view/31544733/grant-hands.jpg

Բալլակն իմ կարծիքով մրցաշրջանի 2րդ կեսի Եվրպոայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է: Ավրամ Գրանտն էլ մրցաշրջանի լավագույն մարզիչն է, եթե իհարկե Ալեքսը 2 գավաթն էլ չնվաճի

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Դրոգբան ուրիշ ա էլի …



http://www.imageshare.am/view/58030493/drogbaaaa.jpg

----------


## PygmaliOn

Գրանտը գնաց :Think: 
http://news.mail.ru/sport/1780354/

----------


## Barça

Չելսիի ավագ մարզիչ` Իսրայելցի Ավրաամ Գրանտը, ով Սեպտեմբեր ամսվանից գլխավորում էր թիմը, հեռացվեց իր պաշտոնից: Գրանտը ակումբում փոխարինել էր Պորտուգալացի Ժոզե Մոուրինոյին, և սկզբում դիտվում էր որպես Չելսիի ժամանակավոր մարզիչ, սակայն Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում և Անգլիայի Պրեմիեր Լիգայում թիմի հաջող ելույթները ստիպեցին Աբրամովիչին, Գրանտին պահել թիմի ղեկին: Սակայն երբ Չելսին մրցաշրջանի ավարտին  անհաջողությունների մատնվեց անգլիայի գավաթների խաղարկություններում և Պրեմիեր Լիգայում, ինչպես նաև Պարտվեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակչում,Աբրամովիչը Գրանտին հեռացրեց զբաղեցրած պաշտոնից: Չելսիի հաջորդ մարզչի ամենահավանական թեկնածունների թվում նշվում են երկուսը` Հոլանդացի Գուս Հիդդինկը, ով ներկայումս Ռուսաստանի ազգային հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչն է, և Շվեդ Սվեն Յորան Էրիկսսոնը, ով իր հերթին վերջերս հեռացվեց անգլիական մեկ այլ թիմի` Մանչեստեր Սիթիի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնից:

Իր հերթին Չելսիի նախկին մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն նշել է որ Գրանտը անհաջողակ է, Մոուրինյոն ասել է որ ինչպես կարելի է մրցաշրջանը համարել հաջողված երբ մրցաշարերում հաղթանաներ չկան, ըստ Մոուրինյոի դա հաջողություն է միայն անհաջողակ մարդու համար:


zonefootball.net

իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ որ ամենահավանական մարզիչ տեսնում եմ Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդին, Ռայկարդն ու Տեն Կատը ԲԱրսելոնին ոտի կանգնացրեցին ու Աբրամովիչը պետքա ամպայման Ռայկարդին բերի որ Տեն Կատի Հետ Չելսին իրոք լավ թիմ սարքեն ոչ թե ստեղից ընդեղից հավաքած աստղաբույլ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իր հերթին Չելսիի նախկին մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն նշել է որ Գրանտը անհաջողակ է, Մոուրինյոն ասել է որ ինչպես կարելի է մրցաշրջանը համարել հաջողված երբ մրցաշարերում հաղթանաներ չկան, ըստ Մոուրինյոի դա հաջողություն է միայն անհաջողակ մարդու համար:


Մոուրինյոն ինչպես միշտ իրա բարձրության վրայա  :Bad: 

ԶԶվում եմ դրանից  :Bad: 

Տենց էլ մարդ չդառավ  :Crazy:

----------


## Աբելյան

աբիժնիկ ա, աբիժնիկ

----------


## Ուրվական

> Մոուրինյոն ինչպես միշտ իրա բարձրության վրայա 
> 
> ԶԶվում եմ դրանից 
> 
> Տենց էլ մարդ չդառավ


Ճիշտ ա ասել, հալալ ա: Որ անհաջողակ ա, ով ինչ անի: Միակ դրական բանը, որ մնաց Գրանտից, էդ էն էր, որ ինք գնաց: Չելսիին ավելի ու ավելի եմ սկսելու սիրել, նամանավադ եթե Ռայկարդը գա:
Մենակ Մանչինիին չբերեն:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտ ա ասել, հալալ ա: Որ անհաջողակ ա, ով ինչ անի: Միակ դրական բանը, որ մնաց Գրանտից, էդ էն էր, որ ինք գնաց: Չելսիին ավելի ու ավելի եմ սկսելու սիրել, նամանավադ եթե Ռայկարդը գա:
> Մենակ Մանչինիին չբերեն:


Հա դե ընկածին խփելը, վրեն թքելը *հերոսությունա* :Bad: 

Տխուրա, որ տենց բան անողին ասում եք հալալա  :Think: 

Էս Կյանքում գավաթներից բացի ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան...

*Մարդ պետք է առաջին հերթին ՄԱՐԴ լինի*

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հա դե ընկածին խփելը, վրեն թքելը *հերոսությունա*
> 
> Տխուրա, որ տենց բան անողին ասում եք հալալա 
> 
> Էս Կյանքում գավաթներից բացի ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան...
> 
> *Մարդ պետք է առաջին հերթին ՄԱՐԴ լինի*


Համաձայն եմ, պետք ա մարդ լինի: Բայց ո՞վ ա ընկել, Գրանտը՞: Լավ էլի, Սամո: Ո՞վ ա ում վրա թքել: Եթե ընկածի վրա թքում են, կամ խփում են, դա սխալ ա, իսկ ինչ որ ասել ա Մոուրինյոն Գրանտին, էդ *ճշմարտություն ա՝ դառը ճշմարտություն*, որը, չգիտես խի, տենց ծանր ես տանում, թեթև տար, Գրանտ մոյ դրուգ, նո իստինա մնե դորոժե: Հա, ուրիշ բան, որ մի քիչ մեղմ, քաղաքավարի չի ասել, բայց դե հիմա էդ մարդու ձևն էլ տենց ա: Մոուրինյոն էնքան բանի ա հասել ֆուտբոլում, որ կարա տենց բաներ ասի, կարա ասի, որ Գրանտը իրենից թույլ մարզիչ ա, ու խի չպետք ա ասի: Մարդ լինելու հետ էդ կապ չունի, պետք ա տարբերել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, աշխատանքը անձական հարաբերություններից:

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ, պետք ա մարդ լինի: Բայց ո՞վ ա ընկել, Գրանտը՞: Լավ էլի, Սամո: Ո՞վ ա ում վրա թքել: Եթե ընկածի վրա թքում են, կամ խփում են, դա սխալ ա, իսկ ինչ որ ասել ա Մոուրինյոն Գրանտին, էդ *ճշմարտություն ա՝ դառը ճշմարտություն*, որը, չգիտես խի, տենց ծանր ես տանում, թեթև տար, Գրանտ մոյ դրուգ, նո իստինա մնե դորոժե: Հա, ուրիշ բան, որ մի քիչ մեղմ, քաղաքավարի չի ասել, բայց դե հիմա էդ մարդու ձևն էլ տենց ա: Մոուրինյոն էնքան բանի ա հասել ֆուտբոլում, որ կարա տենց բաներ ասի, կարա ասի, որ Գրանտը իրենից թույլ մարզիչ ա, ու խի չպետք ա ասի: Մարդ լինելու հետ էդ կապ չունի, պետք ա տարբերել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, աշխատանքը անձական հարաբերություններից:


Իրականում ես Գրանտին չեմ պաշտպանում... 

Ուղակի չի կարելի տենց բաներ խոսալ... Չելսիին Գրանտը Ոտքի կանգացրեց Մոուրինյոից հետո... ու ընդամնեը 0.00001 քայլ չհերիքեց Չելսիին խաղթանակ տանելու համար...

Ուղակի Հիմա Մոուրինյոն աբիժնիկա որ Գրանտ 1 տարում համարյա արեց էն ինչը ինքը  4 տարի չէր կարողանում անել  :Think: 

Էլ չեմ ասում որ Չելսին համարյա ձախողած մրցաշրջանը քիչ մնաց մաքսիմալ հաջողություններով ավարտի...

Ամրահամովիչն էլ ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում...  :Xeloq: ... իրան էնքան որ փող փող փող...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իրականում ես Գրանտին չեմ պաշտպանում... 
> 
> Ուղակի չի կարելի տենց բաներ խոսալ... Չելսիին Գրանտը Ոտքի կանգացրեց Մոուրինյոից հետո... ու ընդամնեը 0.00001 քայլ չհերիքեց Չելսիին խաղթանակ տանելու համար...
> 
> Ուղակի Հիմա Մոուրինյոն աբիժնիկա որ Գրանտ 1 տարում համարյա արեց էն ինչը ինքը  4 տարի չէր կարողանում անել 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում որ Չելսին համարյա ձախողած մրցաշրջանը քիչ մնաց մաքսիմալ հաջողություններով ավարտի...
> 
> Ամրահամովիչն էլ ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... ... իրան էնքան որ փող փող փող...


Հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ Սամվել ջան, Մաուրինյոն աչքիցս ընկավ  :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> Իրականում ես Գրանտին չեմ պաշտպանում... 
> 
> Ուղակի չի կարելի տենց բաներ խոսալ... Չելսիին Գրանտը Ոտքի կանգացրեց Մոուրինյոից հետո... ու ընդամնեը 0.00001 քայլ չհերիքեց Չելսիին խաղթանակ տանելու համար...
> 
> Ուղակի Հիմա Մոուրինյոն աբիժնիկա որ Գրանտ 1 տարում համարյա արեց էն ինչը ինքը  4 տարի չէր կարողանում անել 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում որ Չելսին համարյա ձախողած մրցաշրջանը քիչ մնաց մաքսիմալ հաջողություններով ավարտի...
> 
> Ամրահամովիչն էլ ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... ... իրան էնքան որ փող փող փող...


*Մորինյոն Պոռտոի հետ արեց են, ինչ որ չեն կարա անեն էսորվա ֆուտբոլի շատ անունով մարզիչներ : Մորոն Մեծ մարզիչ ա :*

----------


## John

Գրանտը 9 ամսում 5 միլիոն փող աշխատեց ու սաղ աշխարհով անուն հանեց ու չեմ զարմանա, եթե որևէ գրանտ ակումբի մարզիչ նշանակվի էլի… Իսկ Մորոյի մենակ մի ասածի հետ եմ համամիտ՝ *почти - это ничто*
Հայերն էլ համարյա Իսպանիայի դաշտում հաղթելու էին Իսպանիային ու մեր երիտասարդականն էլ համարյա ոչ-ոքի էր խաղացել թուրքերի հետ…

----------


## Սամվել

> *Մորինյոն Պոռտոի հետ արեց են, ինչ որ չեն կարա անեն էսորվա ֆուտբոլի շատ անունով մարզիչներ : Մորոն Մեծ մարզիչ ա :*


Էտ Տարին Թյուրիմացություն եմ համարում... պահականություն  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Պորտոյում ՉԼ կրեց + երկու անգամ չեմպիոնություն, չնայած ետի հեչ + Չելսիում էրկու տարի չեմպիոն դառավ, մի անգամ լիներ հնարավորա պատահականություն լիներ, բայց դե թույն մարզիչա, չնայած որպես մարդ եզոտա միքիչ

----------


## Սամվել

> Պորտոյում ՉԼ կրեց + երկու անգամ չեմպիոնություն, չնայած ետի հեչ + Չելսիում էրկու տարի չեմպիոն դառավ, մի անգամ լիներ հնարավորա պատահականություն լիներ, բայց դե թույն մարզիչա, չնայած որպես մարդ եզոտա միքիչ


ԻՆչի՞ ես ինչոր տեղ գրել եմ որ վատ մարզիչա  :Think: 
Չէ ուղակի ասում եմ որ լավ մասնագետ լինելուց ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան էս կյանքում   :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Մորինյոն Պոռտոի հետ արեց են, ինչ որ չեն կարա անեն էսորվա ֆուտբոլի շատ անունով մարզիչներ : Մորոն Մեծ մարզիչ ա :*


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: Ու հլը երկար չեն կարողանա: Իրոք, ինքը մեծ մարզիչ ա, շաաաաատ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էտ Տարին Թյուրիմացություն եմ համարում... պահականություն


Էս տարին համարում եմ մի փայլուն տարի ՉԼ-ի պատմության մեջ՝ Պորտոյի ոսկե սերունդն իրենց ոսկե մարզչով:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մոուրինյոն էս հազարամյակի ամենաուժեղ 5 մարզիչներից մեկն ա իմ կարծիքով

մի մրցաշրջան եղավ, որ Պորտուն ինչ մրցաշարի մասնակցում էր, կրեց (2003-2004)

բայց թե ինքը իրա բնավորության վատ գծերի պատճառով շատերի կողմից հարգանք չունի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մոուրինյոն էս հազարամյակի ամենաուժեղ 5 մարզիչներից մեկն ա իմ կարծիքով
> 
> մի մրցաշրջան եղավ, որ Պորտուն ինչ մրցաշարի մասնակցում էր, կրեց (2003-2004)
> 
> բայց թե ինքը իրա բնավորության վատ գծերի պատճառով շատերի կողմից հարգանք չունի


Որ հազարամյակի? :LOL: 
թվի էլի մյուս 4 մարզիչներին
Պորտուն լավ էր խաղում, բայց Մոնակոն էլ վատը չէր: Ու, եթե հիշում ես, Աբրամովիչը ուզում էր Մոնակոյի մարզիչին հրավիրեր Չելսի: Միայն եզրափակիչից հետո հրավիրվեց Պորտուի մարզիչը
Իր վատ բնավորությամբ հանդերձ բոլորին քննադատում ա, վիրավորում :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Որ հազարամյակի?
> թվի էլի մյուս 4 մարզիչներին
> Պորտուն լավ էր խաղում, բայց Մոնակոն էլ վատը չէր: Ու, եթե հիշում ես, Աբրամովիչը ուզում էր Մոնակոյի մարզիչին հրավիրեր Չելսի: Միայն եզրափակիչից հետո հրավիրվեց Պորտուի մարզիչը
> Իր վատ բնավորությամբ հանդերձ բոլորին քննադատում ա, վիրավորում


Մեր նոր հազարամյակի: Այսինքն՝ վերջի 7 տարին նկատի ունեմ

Մյուս 4-ը, օրինակ՝ Բենիտես, Կապելլո, Լիպպի, Ֆերգյուսոն, Դել Բոսկե, Ռամոս: Կոնկրետ 4 հատին չեմ կարա առանձնացնեմ, բայց Մոուրինյոն սրանց մեջ գոնե լավագույն հինգի մեջ կլնի:

----------


## John

> *СКОЛАРИ - НОВЫЙ ТРЕНЕР "ЧЕЛСИ"* 
> *Официальный сайт "Челси" на русском языке спешит сообщить новость "Челси ТВ" и англоязычного сайта клуба о назначении нового тренера:
> 
> ФК "Челси" счастлив сообщить, что Луис Фелипе Сколари вступит в должность тренера клуба с 1 июля 2008 года.
> 
> Фелипе обладает выдающимися профессиональными качествами. Он - один из лучших тренеров в мире, зарекомендовавший себя рядом побед на уровне клубов и сборных. Он умеет выудить лучшее из талантливых игроков команды, и его амбиции и ожидания соответствуют амбициям и ожиданиям нашего клуба. Таким образом, это выдающийся выбор для клуба.
> 
> Из уважения к его текущей должности тренера португальской сборной и ради гарантии минимального вмешательства в его работу на данном этапе ни ФК "Челси", ни Фелипе более не будут давать никаких дальнейших комментариев, пока его сделка с клубом окончательно*


աղբյուր՝www.chelsea-fc.ru
Բրազիլացի մարզիչ Լուիս Ֆիլիպե Սկոլարին նշանակվել է «Չելսիի» գլխավոր մարզիչ: Նա իր պարտականություններին կանցնի Եվրո2008-ի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո՝ հուլիսի 1ին: Հիշեցնենք, որ բրազիլացի մասնագետը ներկա պահին մարզում է Պորտուգալիայի ազգային հավաքականը:

Կայֆ նորություն ա, ԴԶԵՑ: Ահավոր ուրախացա… ինքը հենց էն մարզիչն ա, ով որ կարա կառավարի աստղային «Չելսին» ու միաժամանակ մրցանակներ նվաճի…

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

հա իրոք  լավ նորությունա Չելսիի համար տենանք  պրեմիեր լիգայում կարա Սկոլարին հեչ  չի սազում բայց   :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

հազիվ Չելսին հարձակվողականով կխաղա աչկիս, զգացելեք Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի 4 պաշտպանից 3– Չելսիից են, Բոսինգվան նորա տեղափոխվել ոնցոր

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մյուս 4-ը, օրինակ՝ Բենիտես, Կապելլո, Լիպպի, Ֆերգյուսոն, Դել Բոսկե, Ռամոս: Կոնկրետ 4 հատին չեմ կարա առանձնացնեմ, բայց Մոուրինյոն սրանց մեջ գոնե լավագույն հինգի մեջ կլնի:


ստեղից ասենք Ռամոսը մակսիմում վերջի երկու տարվա լավագույների մեջ կմտնի, ուր մնաց հազարամյակ

----------


## Cesare

*Հաա, Սկոլարին լավ ա :*

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2635

----------


## Cesare

*Մեծ ֆիլին դուր է գալիս ագռեսսիան ...  :*
http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=2644

*Շուտով Պրեմիեր Լիգայի խաղերի ցուցակը լինում ա :*

----------


## Սերխիո

Ընտիր մարզիչ ա, բայց  ղզիկ խասիաթ ունի ,մեկել , հավաքական ու ակումբ մարզելը , մի քիչ տարբեր են ,բայց դե գլուխ ունեցող մարզիչ ա

----------


## John

> Ընտիր մարզիչ ա, բայց  ղզիկ խասիաթ ունի ,մեկել , հավաքական ու ակումբ մարզելը , մի քիչ տարբեր են ,բայց դե գլուխ ունեցող մարզիչ ա


Ապեր ինքը մեծ փորձ ունի ակումբներ մարզելու Հրավային Ամերիկայում, նենց որ էդ էլ պրոբլեմ չի  :Wink:

----------


## John

Էսօրվանից սկսվում է Չելսիի նախապատրաստական  փուլը… Սկոլարի, մենք հավատում ենք քեզ… ցույց տուր կարմիրներին, թե ով է ուժեղագույնը
CHELSEA FOREVER

----------


## Barça

> Դեկուն որ եկավ Չելսի, էդ լավ չի ոչ թե ինքը վատ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, այլ քանի որ ինքը եկավ, ամենանայն հավանականությամբ Լեմպարդը գնում ա…


Լեմպարդը Հունիսի վերջա գնացել Ինտեր
նայի ստեղ

----------


## John

> Լեմպարդը Հունիսի վերջա գնացել Ինտեր
> նայի ստեղ


ախպերս, պաշտոնապես չի գնացել դեռ, ավելին ասեմ՝  Չելսին իրան նոր պայմանագիր ա առաջարկել, ըստ որի Լեմպարդը կդառնա Անգլիայում ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստը: Չնայած ասում են, որ չի ստորագրել: Բայց Ինտեր գնալու լուրը ՈՉ պաշտոնական է հաստատ, ոչ Ինտերի ոչ էլ Չելսիի պաշտոնական սայթերում էդ տեղափոխության մասին ՉԻ նշվում

----------


## Barça

> ախպերս, պաշտոնապես չի գնացել դեռ, ավելին ասեմ՝  Չելսին իրան նոր պայմանագիր ա առաջարկել, ըստ որի Լեմպարդը կդառնա Անգլիայում ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստը: Չնայած ասում են, որ չի ստորագրել: Բայց Ինտեր գնալու լուրը ՈՉ պաշտոնական է հաստատ, ոչ Ինտերի ոչ էլ Չելսիի պաշտոնական սայթերում էդ տեղափոխության մասին ՉԻ նշվում


դե Մոուրինյոն էլ երեք  ամիս առաջ էր պայմանագիր կնքել Ինտերի հետ, բայց վերջերս ասեցին, են վախտել էլի խոսակցություններ կար, նույնիսկ Մոուրինյոն հերքեց էտ ամեն ինչը: Համենայն դեպս սխալ կլինի իրա տեղափոխությունը ինտեր

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ նորությունը ժուռնալիսների ֆանտազիայի հերթական դրսևորումներ, ոչ Լամպարդնա գնացել, ոչ էլ Կուարեժման, բայց ամեն դեպքում դժվար Լամպարդնել Բալլակնել մնան թմում հաշվի առնելով Դեկույի գալը, ետ երկուսից մեկը պետքա որ գնա

----------


## John

Բալլակը հաստատ մնում ա, նենց որ… Իտալիայում ոչ մի անգլիացի չի կարա լավ խաղա… տապոռություն կլինի Լեմպարդի կողմից Իտալիա գնալը…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բալլակը հաստատ մնում ա, նենց որ… Իտալիայում ոչ մի անգլիացի չի կարա լավ խաղա… տապոռություն կլինի Լեմպարդի կողմից Իտալիա գնալը…


Մոուրինյոյի խաթր կարողա գնա...

----------


## John

> Մոուրինյոյի խաթր կարողա գնա...


բայց հաստատ փոշմանելու ա…

----------


## John

> Լեմպարդը Հունիսի վերջա գնացել Ինտեր
> նայի ստեղ





> *"ИНТЕР" ПРЕДЛОЖИЛ ЗА ЛЭМПАРДА 6,5 МЛН.* 
> *07.07.2008, 13:39* 
> Фрэнк Лэмпард стал на шаг ближе к уходу из "Челси" после того, как вчера появились сообщения об официальном предложении "Интера". вчера около пяти часов вечера итальянский клуб сделал "синим" предложение о покупке Фрэнка Лэмпарда за 6,5 миллионов фунтов.
> Официальное предложение "Интера" ставит "Челси" в трудное положение: Лэмпарду остался всего год по контракту, и он может выкупить свой контракт, если клуб не согласится на трансфер.
> Хотя "Челси" и ведёт с Лэмпардом переговоры о новом  контракте, соглашение пока не достигнуто, и будущее игрока остаётся неясным.
> Приход на "Стэмфорд Бридж" Деку из "Барселоны" лишь усиливает сомнения относительно будущего Лэмпарда в "Челси".


Ինտերը Լեմպարդի համար առաջարկում է 6.5 միլիոն ֆունտ… Չելսին Լեմպարդի հետ բանակցություններ է վարում նոր պայմանագիր ստորագրելու համար, բայց առայժմ նրանք ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն եկել և ֆուտբոլիստի ապագան առայժմ անորոշ է… Դեկուի տեղափոխությունը Չելսի ավելի է մեծացնում Լեմպարդի՝ Չելսիից հեռանալու հավանականությունը: 

*
Ամսաթվին ուշադիր եղի… Չելսիի պաշտոնական կայքի ռուսերեն վերսիայից ա վերցված նյութը…*

----------


## salatik

ինձ չի թվում, որ Չելսիի  նոր մարզիչը  կթողնի Լեմպարդի նման ֆուտբոլիստը հեռանա թիմից

----------


## Cesare

*Էս տարվա մրցաշրջանի խաղերի հերթականությունը վաղուց պտրաստ ա ...
Քունս տանում ա թե չէ կդնեի ...

Ուշագրավ է, որ գռանտների հետ առաջինը պայքարի մեջ ենք մտնում ՄՅի հետ 5րդ տուրում ...*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Էս տարվա մրցաշրջանի խաղերի հերթականությունը վաղուց պտրաստ ա ...
> Քունս տանում ա թե չէ կդնեի ...
> 
> Ուշագրավ է, որ գռանտների հետ առաջինը պայքարի մեջ ենք մտնում ՄՅի հետ 5րդ տուրում ...*


Ու ՄՅՈւ-ն էլ դրա նախորդ կամ հաջորդ տուրում պետքա Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղար...

----------


## John

Միլան-Չելսի 0-5 Լեմպարդ, Անելկա 4
ոնց որ ասում են, խոսքերն ավելորդ են…

----------


## Ֆելո

> Միլան-Չելսի 0-5 Լեմպարդ, Անելկա 4
> ոնց որ ասում են, խոսքերն ավելորդ են…


Ռոնալդինյոն խաղացելա? :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդը աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբիլիստներց ա, Դրոգբան էլ վերջն ա:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Միլան-Չելսի 0-5 Լեմպարդ, Անելկա 4
> ոնց որ ասում են, խոսքերն ավելորդ են…



Շնորհավորանքներիս :Hands Up: 
Ֆրանսիացիք ուրիշ տիպ են էլի , ու ետ ավադույթը պտի շարունակվի , որտեղ բռնեն իտալացիքին , պտի … :Cool:

----------


## John

Ստոկ Սիթի- Չելսի 0-2
Բոսինգվա 36՛
Անելկա 76՛

----------


## John

Մինչև մրցաշրջանի վերջը Չելսիում հանդես կգա Ինտերի պորտուգալացի եզրային կիսապաշտպան, 2008 թվականին ՈՍԿԵ ԱՂԲԱՐԿՂ մրցանակին արժանացած Ռիկարդու Կուարեժման. Նա Չելսիում հանդես կգա 18 համարի մարզաշապիկով, որով, մինչև Մ.Սիթի տեղափոխվելը, խաղում էր Ուեին Բրիջը

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մինչև մրցաշրջանի վերջը Չելսիում հանդես կգա Ինտերի պորտուգալացի եզրային կիսապաշտպան, 2008 թվականին ՈՍԿԵ ԱՂԲԱՐԿՂ մրցանակին արժանացած Ռիկարդու Կուարեժման. Նա Չելսիում հանդես կգա 18 համարի մարզաշապիկով, որով, մինչև Մ.Սիթի տեղափոխվելը, խաղում էր Ուեին Բրիջը


Բայց դե աջ ոտով լավ ա փռցնում  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/pre...o1838971.shtml

Չդիմացավ ճնշմանը…

----------


## John

Կուզենայի Ռայկարդին տեսնել որպես Չելսիի գլխավոր մարզիչ… բայց աչքիս Գրանտն ա էլի դառնալու…

----------


## Սամվել

> Կուզենայի Ռայկարդին տեսնել որպես Չելսիի գլխավոր մարզիչ… բայց աչքիս Գրանտն ա էլի դառնալու…


Դե Գռանտը զապաս պագրիշկայա  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

կեսից մարզիչ փոխելը սուտ բան ա, հազարից մեկ ա լավ ստացվում:
Ռիիկարդը լավ տարբերակ ա, էսօր առավոտյան ես էլ էի դրա մասին մտածում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գուս Հիդինկնա լինելու: Ամեն ինչ դրանա գնում: Արդեն դիմվելա Ռուսաստանի ֆուտբոլի միություն թույլտվության համար, որ համատեղի հավաքականի հետ:

----------


## John

Չելսի-Յուվենթուս 1-0
Դրոգբա 12'
հալալ ա մեր լավ ախպորը. Ի՞նչ անենք որ սիրուն չի. 3 հատ էլ պենալ կարար վաստակեր, բայց դե մրցավարը տապոռոտ էր. Դրա համար հո չեմ նստելու դարդ անեմ ;-)

----------


## John

Չելսի-Ուիգան 2-1
Թերի 23', Կապո 82', Լեմպարդ 90+3'
Սիթին ուզում ա Թերիին Ռոբինյոյի հետ փոխի :-Դ

----------


## John

Պորտ սմութ-Չելսի 0-1
Դրոգբա 79'
4րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը Հիդինգի գլխավ որությամբ . . .

----------


## John

Անգլիայի գավաթի 1/4 եզրափակիչ
Քովենթրի Սիթի - Չելսի 0-2
Դրոգբա, Ալեքս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիդինկը ահագին լավա սկսել,տենանք ՉԼ-ում ոնց կանցկացնի Յուվեյի հետ խաղը :Think:

----------


## John

Հիդինգը էն տղեն չի, որ իրա գլխավորած թիմը 1/8ից թռնի… նենց որ անցնելու ենք հաջորդ փուլ

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻ-Մ.Ս. 1-0
Էսիեն 16'
Էսիենը շարունակում է հիշեցնել իր մասին;-)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էսիենը կարգին տղայա, Չեխից հետո ամենլավ տղենա Չելսիում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր Հովսեփ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## John

Շնորհակալ եմ Ներսես ջան:-) ես էլ քեզ եմ շնորհավորում Արշավինի կերտած' Արսենալի փայլուն հաղթանակի առթիվ :-)

----------


## John

Թոթենհեմ-Չելսի 1-0
Լուկա Մոդրիչ 49'

----------

Yellow Raven (22.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Զգում էի Հով, որ չի կրելու Չելսին, որ ասում էի կենտրոնական չդնենք, Երկար մտածեցի իմ տարբերակը գրելուց, տոտենհեմ դնեմ, հետո մտածելով թիմի շահերից ելնել ասի էքսպերիմենտներ չանեմ, դրեցի Չելսի 

բայց Չեսլին դժգույն խաղ խաղաց, ճիշտա մի քանի դրվագներում փրկեց Գոմես, բայց ընդհանուր Չելսիի պես թիմը տենց չպիտի խաղա  :Smile:   Մանչեստրնել կրվել էր կարող էին միավորներ կրճատել

----------


## John

Անգլիայի գավաթ 1
/2 եզրափակիչ
' Ուեմբլի ' մարզադաշտ 
81.108 հանդիսական
Արսենալ-Չելսի 1-2
Ուոլկոտ 14' - Մալուդա 18', Դրոգբա 84'
մյուս կիսաեզրափակիչ զույգի խաղը կկայանա այսօր ' նույն մարզադաշտում: Կմրցեն Մանչեստր Յունայթեդն ու Էվերթոնը
Հ.գ.
Գրառում ունեի ստեղ, կորել ա.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Էվերթոն 0-0... 11 մետրանոցներով 2-4 հաղթեց Էվերթոնը;

Եզրափակչում կմրցեն Չելսին ու Էվերթոնը :Smile:

----------


## John

Առաջնության հերթական տուրում էլ են իրար հետ խաղում . . . Ափսոս, Մ.Յ.ի հետ որ խաղայինք ' ավելի հետաքրքիր կնայվեր . . .

----------


## John

Արսենալ-Չելսի 1-4
Բենտներ - Ալեքս, Անելկա, Տուրե (ինքնագոլ), Մալուդա . . .

----------

salatik (10.05.2009), Yellow Raven (10.05.2009), Լեո (10.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արսենալ-Չելսի 1-4
> Բենտներ - Ալեքս, Անելկա, Տուրե (ինքնագոլ), Մալուդա . . .


Շնորհաոր Հովսեփ ջան :-)

----------


## John

> Շնորհաոր Հովսեփ ջան :-)


մերսի Ներս ջան :-) ափսոս, որ սենց խաղը ոչինչ չի որոշում . . .

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> մերսի Ներս ջան :-) ափսոս, որ սենց խաղը ոչինչ չի որոշում . . .


Խաղը չեմ նաել. Արշավինը խաղացելա՞

----------


## John

> Խաղը չեմ նաել. Արշավինը խաղացելա՞


չէ, վատառողջ էր.

----------


## John

ըստ իտալական 'Գազետտա դե լա սպորտ ' թերթի, 'Միլանի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ Կարլո Անչելոտտին մայիսի 30ին պաշտոնապես կներկայացվի որպես 'Չելսիի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ . . . 
Լավ չի, լավ չի . . .

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ըստ իտալական 'Գազետտա դե լա սպորտ ' թերթի, 'Միլանի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ Կարլո Անչելոտտին մայիսի 30ին պաշտոնապես կներկայացվի որպես 'Չելսիի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ . . . 
> Լավ չի, լավ չի . . .


ես կասեի հեչ լավ չի, իմ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա որ էտ մարզիչը ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլից հետա մնացել:

----------

Սամվել (19.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ըստ իտալական 'Գազետտա դե լա սպորտ ' թերթի, 'Միլանի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ Կարլո Անչելոտտին մայիսի 30ին պաշտոնապես կներկայացվի որպես 'Չելսիի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ . . . 
> Լավ չի, լավ չի . . .


Յանիմ Հիդինգը իրանց ինչո՞վ չի դզել  :Think:  որ էտ տապոռին են բերում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Յանիմ Հիդինգը իրանց ինչո՞վ չի դզել  որ էտ տապոռին են բերում


Հիդինկը չի կարա մնա` Ռուսաստանի հետ պայմանագիր ունի :Smile:

----------


## John

Այսօր ' մայիսի 30ին, Լոնդոնի Ուեմբլի մարզադաշտում տեղի ունեցավ Անգլիայի գավաթի եզրափակից Էվերտոն-Չելսի հանդիպումը . . . Հաղթեցին լոնդոնցիները: Ի դեպ, այս խաղը Հիդինգի գլխավորությամբ վերջին խաղն էր և Մոուրինյոյի հեռանալուց հետո Չելսիի 1ին մրցանակը . . .
Էվերտոն-Չելսի 1-2
Սահա 1' - Դրոգբա 21' , Լեմպարդ 72' . . .

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile: 

Չելսին կամքի թիմ ա  :Smile:

----------


## John

Ապրես Լեո ջան :-) ի դեպ, դա 3րդ գավաթային խաղն էր անընդմեջ, որ Չելսին առաջինն է գոլ բաց թողնում, բայց հետո հաղթում է . . . 
Ի դեպ, հաղթական գոլը Լեմպարդի համար 20րդն էր այս մրցաշրջանում, իսկ էս մրցաշրջանը 5րդն էր անընդմեջ, որ Լեմպարդը խփում է 20 կամ ավելի գոլ . . . Իսկ Դրոգբան, մասկանցելով Անգլիայի ու Լիգայի գավաթների 4 եզրափակիչի, դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրում դարձել է գոլի հեղինակ . . .

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում :Smile: 

Հիդինկը գնալուց առաջ դուռը շխկցրեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավորում եմ Հովսեփ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## John

Մերսի տղեք ջան :-)

----------


## John

'Միլան'ի արդեն նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Կարլո Անչելոտտին պաշտոնապես ներկայացվել է որպես ' Չելսիի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ . . . Նա իր նոր աշխատավայրում կսկսի աշխատել հուլիսի 1ից, պայմանագիրը նախատեսված է երեք տարով . . .

----------

Yellow Raven (01.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> 'Միլան'ի արդեն նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Կարլո Անչելոտտին պաշտոնապես ներկայացվել է որպես ' Չելսիի ' գլխավոր մարզիչ . . . Նա իր նոր աշխատավայրում կսկսի աշխատել հուլիսի 1ից, պայմանագիրը նախատեսված է երեք տարով . . .


Կներեք բայց պետքա գրեմ.. էդ մարդը վաղուց իրան սպառելա.. չեմ հասկանում Ռոմանին  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հով ջան դու չգիտեմ իրա մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես, բայց ես թերահավատորեն եմ իրեն վերաբերվում, Բայց քո համար համել ուզում եմ որ սխալված լինեմ, ու իրա գլխավորությամբ Չելսին հաջողությունների հասնի:  :Smile:

----------


## John

Սամ ջան, նույն ձև Մորոն Չելսիում սպառել էր իրան, բայց Ինտերին Իտալիայի չեմպիոն դարձրեց . . . Որ ասեմ տենց հավանում եմ իրան, սուտ կլնի, բայց դե եթե Գուսն ա Ռոմին խորհուրդ տվել Կառլոյի պահով ' պետք ա որ լավ լինի արդյունքը, համ էլ իրա տեսքին մի խաբնվեք' 47 տարեկան ա ընդամենը, երիտասարդ տարիք ա էդ որպես մարզիչ . . .

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, նույն ձև Մորոն Չելսիում սպառել էր իրան, բայց Ինտերին Իտալիայի չեմպիոն դարձրեց . . . Որ ասեմ տենց հավանում եմ իրան, սուտ կլնի, բայց դե եթե Գուսն ա Ռոմին խորհուրդ տվել Կառլոյի պահով ' պետք ա որ լավ լինի արդյունքը, համ էլ իրա տեսքին մի խաբնվեք' 47 տարեկան ա ընդամենը, երիտասարդ տարիք ա էդ որպես մարզիչ . . .


Հա էդ գիտեի.. որ ջահելա.. պարզա Ալեք Ֆերդյուսոն չի..

Բայց դե ստեղ էն մասինա որ Իտալիայի սատկած առաջնությունում թիմը սկի չէր կարում առաջ էթար.. Միլանը.,. որ հաստատ վատ սաստավը չի պատճառը... 

ոչմի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում ոնցա Անգլիայի առաջության նման առաջնությունուն Անչելոտին ինչոր բան անելու...

Մի բանի համար միանշանակ ուրախ եմ... Միլանը դրանից պրծավ  :Blush:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.06.2009)

----------


## John

բայց դե 2 անգամ ՉԼ-ում հաղթելը կատակ բան չի ………… համ էլ Միլանը ծերանոց էր ………

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց դե 2 անգամ ՉԼ-ում հաղթելը կատակ բան չի ………… համ էլ Միլանը ծերանոց էր ………


2րդը համարում եմ պատահական... Ճիշտն ասած..

Բայց դե Ռայկարդն էլ էր իրան սպառել Բարսայում.. բայց դե դրանից 3 տարի առաջ ՉԼ էր հաղթել...

Ուզում եմ ասեմ որ մարզիչներ կան որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մտքերի կրիզիս են ունենում...

----------


## John

> 2րդը համարում եմ պատահական... Ճիշտն ասած..
> 
> Բայց դե Ռայկարդն էլ էր իրան սպառել Բարսայում.. բայց դե դրանից 3 տարի առաջ ՉԼ էր հաղթել...
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասեմ որ մարզիչներ կան որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մտքերի կրիզիս են ունենում...


համամիտ եմ Սամ ջան, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էդ նույն մարզիչները միջավայրը փոխելուց հոտո վերագտնում են իրենց . . . հույս ունեմ՝ էդ դեպքն ա էս :

----------

Սամվել (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Յուրի Ժիրկովը ԲԿՄԱից տեղափողվեց Չելսի: 18 միլիոն դոլար տրանսֆերային գումար

----------

Cesare (07.07.2009), Լեո (06.07.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Յուրի Ժիրկովը ԲԿՄԱից տեղափողվեց Չելսի: 18 միլիոն դոլար տրանսֆերային գումար


Ռուսների հաղթարշավը շարունակվում է

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Յուրի Ժիրկովը ԲԿՄԱից տեղափողվեց Չելսի: 18 միլիոն դոլար տրանսֆերային գումար


Լավա, Բարսելոնա չեկավ :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արշավինին էլ էին տենց ծիծաղում  :Wink:  վատ խաղացող չի

----------


## h.s.

> Յուրի Ժիրկովը ԲԿՄԱից տեղափողվեց Չելսի: 18 միլիոն դոլար տրանսֆերային գումար


Ժիրկովը լավ էլ խաղացողա: Բայց ասեմ, որ 18 մլն ֆունտ են վճարել  :Smile:  ու 4 տարվա պայմանագիրա կնքել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Արշավինին էլ էին տենց ծիծաղում  վատ խաղացող չի


Ինքը մի 5 տարի առաջ տենց միանգամից հայտնվեց ու էդ առաջին մրցաշրջանից հետո ես իրան մենակ Եվրո-2008-ի  վախտ եմ տեսել փայլելուց...(էն էլ հիմնականում Հոլանդիայի հետ խաղին); Ինձ թվումա երկար չի ձգի Չելսիում :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Ուրեմն FIFA-ն արգելել է Չելսիին խաղացող գնել երկու տրանսֆերային պատուհանների ընթացքում:  Չելսիին մեղավոր են ճանաչել նրանում, որ 2007 թվականին դրդել են ֆրանսիական Լանսի կիսապաշտպան Գաել Կակուտային խախտել գործող պայմանագիրը ակումբի հետ: Չելսին չի կարող նորեկներ գրանցել մինչև ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանը, որը կբացվի 2011 թվականի հունվարի 1-ին:Լանսը բողոք է ներկայացրել FIFA՝ լոնդոնյան ակումբի ոչ կոռեկտ պահվածքի համար, որը և բավարարվել է: Բայց Չելսին բողոքարկել է այս որոշումը:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Չելսի 2 - 4 Մանչեսթեր Սիթի

Սիթին Չելսիին իր իսկ դաշտում «ծեծեց»  :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (28.02.2010), Մանուլ (28.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սիթին էսօր ցույց տվեց հակագրոհային տակտիկայի կատարյալ օրինակ, հիացած եմ ուղղակի :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի-Մանչեսթր Սիթի 2:4

----------


## Լեո

> Չելսի-Մանչեսթր Սիթի 2:4


Մերսի տեղեկատվության համար  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (28.02.2010), Մանուլ (28.02.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Չելսի -- Սիթի: Ուշագրավ է նաև, որ ողջունելիս Բրիջը Տերրի ձեռքը չսեղմեց

----------

Yellow Raven (28.02.2010)

----------


## LL14

Տեվես  :Hands Up:   :Love: 
Սիթին ապացուցեց որ այդքան գումարները անիմաստ չեն ծախսվել, իրոք շատ լավ թիմ է հավաքվել  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> Տեվես  
> Սիթին ապացուցեց որ այդքան գումարները անիմաստ չեն ծախսվել, իրոք շատ լավ թիմ է հավաքվել


Դե մեկ-մեկ ապացուցում են, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Սիթին դեռ էն չի, ինչ պեքտ ա լիներ էսքանից հետո  :Smile:

----------


## LL14

դեռևս կայունություն չունի, բայց կամաց-կամաց,,, այս տարի 4 տեղն էլ լավ արդյունք կարելի է համարել, եթե նույն տեմպերով շարունակեն մյուս տարի կարող են չեմպիոնության համար պայքարել

----------


## GevSky

Զարմանում եմ ոնց եք սիրում էտ փողով ստեղծված թիմերը.... «Փողով ծախվող» աստղերին առնում են ու ստեղծվումա տենց «ծախվող թիմ», մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում բայս փաստա, կան լավ դեմքեր թիմի հին խաղացողներին չի վերաբերվում, ուղղակի ես Բարսան սիրում եմ իրա պատմության, սովորույթների, սկզբունքների համար, մի ամբողջ ցիվիլիզացիա, նույնը կասեմ Ռեալի մասին.. բայց ոնց կարելիա սիրել թիմեր որոնց հիմքը կոնկռետ փողնա, ու դա տխուր փաստա, որ միայն դրա շնորհիվ են հիմա գրանդ դառնում թիմերը :Sad:

----------

Sagittarius (14.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Զարմանում եմ ոնց եք սիրում էտ փողով ստեղծված թիմերը.... «Փողով ծախվող» աստղերին առնում են ու ստեղծվումա տենց «ծախվող թիմ», մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում բայս փաստա, կան լավ դեմքեր թիմի հին խաղացողներին չի վերաբերվում, ուղղակի ես Բարսան սիրում եմ իրա պատմության, սովորույթների, սկզբունքների համար, մի ամբողջ ցիվիլիզացիա, նույնը կասեմ Ռեալի մասին.. բայց ոնց կարելիա սիրել թիմեր որոնց հիմքը կոնկռետ փողնա, ու դա տխուր փաստա, որ միայն դրա շնորհիվ են հիմա գրանդ դառնում թիմերը


Եթե դու կարծում ես որ Բարսայի կամ Ռեալի հիմքը բետոնա ուրեմն ես ապշած եմ, ցանկացած գերակումբի հիմքը փողնա, ոչ թե անցյալը, Չելսին չի ունեցել հզոր անցյալ բայց այսօր ունի ներկա, իսկ օրինակ Այաքսը ունեցելա հզոր անցյալ բայց այսօր ինքը օդա քանի որ չունի փող :Wink: 
Որ ակումբը սննկացավ իմացի որ վիճակը պուլպուլակա:

----------


## yerevanci

*Բոսինգվան բաց կթողնի աշխարհի առաջնությունը*

Լոնդոնի «Չելսիի» պաշտպան Ժոզե Բոսինգվան բաց կթողնի ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի մնացած հատվածը, բացի այդ, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի կազմում չի կարողանա մասնակցել Հարավաֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում կայանալիք աշխարհի առաջնությանը:
Ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում 27-ամյա պորտուգալացին իր վերջին հանդիպումն անցկացրել է հոկտեմբերին: Նոյեմբերին ֆուտբոլիստը ձախ ծնկի վիրահատության է ենթարկվել և այդ ժամանակվանից վերականգնողական շրջան է անցնում:
Վերջերս Բոսինգվան սկսել էր թեթև մարզվել, սակայն խորացված հետազոտության արդյունքում բժիշկները հայտնաբերեցին, որ խնդիրը չեզոքացված չէ, և Ժոզեն ևս մեկ անգամ պետք է վիրահատվի: Վերականգնման համար ամիսներ են անհրաժեշտ: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է premiership.ru-ն:
Այսպիսով` Բոսինգվան չի կարողանա օգնել «կապույտներին», որոնք շարունակում են պայքարել երեք ճակատում` Պրեմիեր լիգայում, Չեմպիոնների լիգայում և Անգլիայի գավաթի խաղարկությունում: Դրան զուգընթաց լրջորեն կբարձրանա Բրանիսլավ Իվանովիչի արժեքը, ով այժմ փոխարինող չունի:
Ավելացնենք, որ «Չելսին» Բոսինգվայի տրանսֆերը «Պորտուից» գնել է 2008 թ.` 16,2 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգով: Ամռանը պորտուգալացի այդ ֆուտբոլիստի ծառայություններով հետաքրքրվում էր գերմանական «Բավարիան», սակայն լոնդոնցիները հրաժարվեցին վաճառել այդ պահին իրենց հիմնական աջ պաշտպանին:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## Garry Galler

> Զարմանում եմ ոնց եք սիրում էտ փողով ստեղծված թիմերը.... «Փողով ծախվող» աստղերին առնում են ու ստեղծվումա տենց «ծախվող թիմ», մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում բայս փաստա, կան լավ դեմքեր թիմի հին խաղացողներին չի վերաբերվում, ուղղակի ես Բարսան սիրում եմ իրա պատմության, սովորույթների, սկզբունքների համար, մի ամբողջ ցիվիլիզացիա, նույնը կասեմ Ռեալի մասին.. բայց ոնց կարելիա սիրել թիմեր որոնց հիմքը կոնկռետ փողնա, ու դա տխուր փաստա, որ միայն դրա շնորհիվ են հիմա գրանդ դառնում թիմերը


 Մի պահ պատկերացրեք որ Չելսի ՖԱ ևս իր պատմությունն ունի,որը հասնումա մինչև 1905թ:Ինչ վերաբերվումա փողին կարելի է ուղղակի նայել թե տարեկան ինչքան են ծախսում նույն Բարսան և Ռեալը :Wink: Սիրում եմ գերհզոր ՉԵԼՍԻՍ,շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------

armen35 (07.03.2010), Gayl (08.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Դրոգբան*

Լոնդոնի «Չելսիի» ու Կոտ դ'Իվուարի հավաքականի հարձակվող Դիդյե Դրոգբան Գանայի մայրաքաղաք Ակրայում երեկ կայացած հանդիսավոր արարողության ժամանակ ճանաչվել է Աֆրիկայի 2009 թվականի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: Դրոգբան այս կոչմանն է արժանացել իր թիմակից, Գանայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստ Մայքլ Էսյենի ու «Ինտերի» հարձակվող, կամերունցի Սամուել Էտո'Օ-ի հետ պայքարում: Դրոգբան իր կարիերայի ընթացքում 2-րդ անգամ է արժանանում Աֆրիկայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի կոչմանը: Առաջին անգամ մրցանակը նրան հանձնվել էր 2006 թվականին:

*armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (14.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Խաղը երեկա եղել, բայց ոչինչ ում հետաքրքիր ա թող կարդա :LOL: 
Չելսի-Վեստհեմ 4:1
2 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել Դրոգբան և մեկական գոլ են խփել՝ Մալուդան և Ալեքսը, իսկ Վեստհեմի միակ գոլի հեղինակը Պառկեռն ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Զարմանում եմ ոնց եք սիրում էտ փողով ստեղծված թիմերը.... «Փողով ծախվող» աստղերին առնում են ու ստեղծվումա տենց «ծախվող թիմ», մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում բայս փաստա, կան լավ դեմքեր թիմի հին խաղացողներին չի վերաբերվում, ուղղակի ես Բարսան սիրում եմ իրա պատմության, սովորույթների, սկզբունքների համար, մի ամբողջ ցիվիլիզացիա, նույնը կասեմ Ռեալի մասին.. բայց ոնց կարելիա սիրել թիմեր որոնց հիմքը կոնկռետ փողնա, ու դա տխուր փաստա, որ միայն դրա շնորհիվ են հիմա գրանդ դառնում թիմերը


առաջին երկու տողի հետ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի իմ ու քո մեկնաբանությունները տարբեր են...

----------


## Garry Galler

Բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ Պլատինիի մրցաշարից դուրս մնալու կապակցությամբ:Հիմա կարելի ա կենտրոնանալ ԱՊԼ-ի վրա:Արդեն հաշտվել եմ էն մտքի հետ որ եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի չինովնիկներն ամեն ինչ կանեն ,բայց չեն թողնի ,որ Չելսին հաղթի ՉԼ:Ինտերի պաշտպանները հունահռոմեական ըմբշամարտի բոլոր հնարքները կիրառեցին ու դեռ Դրոգբիկին էլ կարմիր տվեցին:Ինչքան գիտեմ 4 խաղով են որակազրկել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: պատկերացնում եք :LOL:  4 խաղով.նրա համար որ Մոտտան հերթական անգամ իրա տուգանայինում ակնհայտորեն խախտեց կանոնները :Shok: :Խայտառակություն :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ Պլատինիի մրցաշարից դուրս մնալու կապակցությամբ:Հիմա կարելի ա կենտրոնանալ ԱՊԼ-ի վրա:Արդեն հաշտվել եմ էն մտքի հետ որ եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի չինովնիկներն ամեն ինչ կանեն ,բայց չեն թողնի ,որ Չելսին հաղթի ՉԼ:Ինտերի պաշտպանները հունահռոմեական ըմբշամարտի բոլոր հնարքները կիրառեցին ու դեռ Դրոգբիկին էլ կարմիր տվեցին:Ինչքան գիտեմ 4 խաղով են որակազրկելպատկերացնում եք 4 խաղով.նրա համար որ Մոտտան հերթական անգամ իրա տուգանայինում ակնհայտորեն խախտեց կանոնները:Խայտառակություն


Չինովնիկները ինչ կապ ունեն, Չելսին նորմալ ֆուտբոլ չխաղաց, իսկ կրկնապատկերը որ նայես, կտենաս որ Դրոգբան ինադու խփեց:

----------


## Garry Galler

> Չինովնիկները ինչ կապ ունեն, Չելսին նորմալ ֆուտբոլ չխաղաց, իսկ կրկնապատկերը որ նայես, կտենաս որ Դրոգբան ինադու խփեց:


Չինովնիկներն են կապն ունեն որ սկսած 2004 թ էս թիմի գլխին ինչ ասես եկավ:Իբարրայի ձեռքով գոլը,Լուիս Գարսիայի էսպես ասաց գոլը (2005),որը չկար,Դել Օռնօյի լրիվ անհասկանալի  հեռացումը (2006),Դրոգբայի հեռացումը եզրափակիչում (2008),դե պարոն Էվրեբոյից էլ չեմ խոսում:Ու Չելսին միակ թիմնա որի խաղացողներին <<մահվան>> սպառնալիքով արգելում են դժգոհել մրցավարությունից:Էն որ պարոն Պլատինին ու իրա կլանը  Էվրեբոյի սարքած խայտառակությունից հետո ոչ միայն ոչ մի բացատրություն չտվեցին ու չընդունեցին մրցավարական ակնհայտ սխալները,այլ հլը առանց ամաչելու էլ Չելսիի խաղացողներին մեղադրեցին ու որակազրկեցին:Իսկ հետո  երևան եկավ ոչ պակաս ծիծաղելի տրանսֆերների հետ կապված էտ արգելքը :LOL: :Էսքանից հետո ՉԼ իրա երբեմնի գրավչությունն ուղղակի կորցրեց իմ համար:Ու հիմա անգամ դրանց արդար վիճակահանությանն էլ չեմ հավատում,իսկ կրկնապատկերը   նայել եմ ու մի բան եմ պարզ տեսել ոնցա Մոտտան  խախտում կանոնները:Տեսել եմ ոնցա Մոտտան <<քացով>> խփում Չելսիի խաղացողի գլխին,ոնց են անկյունայինների ժամանակ Իվանովիչին գրկում ու գցում գետնին,ոնց են առաջին խաղում Կալույի վրա վերյին հույսի խախտում անում...

----------


## h.s.

Gayl դու ի՞նչ կասես :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl դու ի՞նչ կասես





> Չելսին նորմալ ֆուտբոլ չխաղաց, իսկ կրկնապատկերը որ նայես, կտենաս որ Դրոգբան ինադու խփեց:


Էս տողերիդ վերաբերյա՞լ:Եթե այո ուրեմն միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, Ինտեռը գնդակ էր պահում ու հաջողվեց,Չելսիի բախտը չբերեց, իսկ այս դեպքում բախտը ուժեղին ժպտաց, Դրոգբաի պահը չհասկացա իրա կարմիր քարտն ես ասու՞մ:

----------


## Tyler

Բայց իսկականից, Աբրամովիչի վրա մուռ ունեն, էս վերջին 4-5 տարվա մեջ հաստատ արժանի էին գոնե մի անգամ հաղթելու:

----------


## h.s.

> Էս տողերիդ վերաբերյա՞լ:Եթե այո ուրեմն միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, Ինտեռը գնդակ էր պահում ու հաջողվեց,Չելսիի բախտը չբերեց, իսկ այս դեպքում բախտը ուժեղին ժպտաց, Դրոգբաի պահը չհասկացա իրա կարմիր քարտն ես ասու՞մ:


Դրոգբայի հենց կարմիր քարտը նկատի ունեի, բայց ուզում էի, որ գրես թե ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես Garry Galler-ի գրածներին:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրոգբայի հենց կարմիր քարտը նկատի ունեի, բայց ուզում էի, որ գրես թե ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես Garry Galler-ի գրածներին:


Գիտես ոնց Դրոգբայի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին ու էլ իրան չկարողացավ պահել, ճիշտա ֆուտբոլիստին անվայել արարք էր, բայց մրցավարի վարած խաղը ցակցած ֆուտբոլիստի կարող էր հունից հանել, եթե ես Դրոգբայի տեղը լինեի Սամուելի ոտը տեղից կպոկեի:
Ակնհայտ էր, որ մրցավարը պաշտպանում էր, բայց Չելսին ես իմ ինչ խաղ էլ չխաղաց:

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի-Աստոն Վիլա 7:1 Լեմպարդը պոկերի հեղինակ է դարձել:

----------


## Tyler

> Չելսի-Աստոն Վիլա 7:1 Լեմպարդը պոկերի հեղինակ է դարձել:


Հա, ոնց որ Ուլիսի հետ խաղային  :Jpit:  Լեմպարդը դե հզոր ա, որ մի 2 հատ էլ Մանչեստերին ծակի չի խանգարի  :Cool:  
Դրոգբան թեթև վնասվածք ուներ, ու չնայած հայատացուցակում կար Անչելոտտին գերադասեց պահել ՄՅՈւ-ի դեմ խաղին, ու ինձ թվում ա լրիվ ճիշտ արեց: Տենանք շաբաթ ինչ կանեն, չեմպիոնության խաղ ա ստացվում:

----------

Gayl (04.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ջաաաաաաան, կրին մանչին  :Hands Up:  Մանրամասները ստեղ
Գոլերի հեղինակներ` Ջո Քուլ, Դրոգբա: Շատ ավելի ուժեղ էին, քան ՄՅու-ն: Հալալ ա, սենց շարունակեն գոնե, 5 խաղ մնաց:

----------


## Gayl

> Ջաաաաաաան, կրին մանչին  Մանրամասները ստեղ
> Գոլերի հեղինակներ` Ջո Քուլ, Դրոգբա: Շատ ավելի ուժեղ էին, քան ՄՅու-ն: Հալալ ա, սենց շարունակեն գոնե, 5 խաղ մնաց:


Խաղը տեսե՞լ ես:Քոլի գոլը լավն էր, Դրոգբան օֆսայիդում էր, ամենաքիչը երեք անգամ Մանչը պենալ վաստակեց, սուդիան Չելսիի վրա ստավկա էր դրել :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (04.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Խաղը տեսե՞լ ես:Քոլի գոլը լավն էր, Դրոգբան օֆսայիդում էր, ամենաքիչը երեք անգամ Մանչը պենալ վաստակեց, սուդիան Չելսիի վրա ստավկա էր դրել


Տեսել եմ, սկզբից մինչև վերջ: Մակեդայի գոլն էլ ձեռքով էր  :Wink:  Պենալ էլ մենակ էն նեղաչքանի ապուշի էպիզոդում ես տեսա  :Jpit:  Ավելի արդարացի կլիներ 0-1 հաշիվը, բայց դե, խաղով Չելսին շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր: Իսկ ընդհանուր որ նայենք, վերջին 2-3 տարիներին Չելսիին կարևոր խաղերի վախտ էնքաաաան վատ են դատել, որ հիմա ինչքան օֆսայդից գոլ հաշվեն` քիչ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսել եմ, սկզբից մինչև վերջ: Մակեդայի գոլն էլ ձեռքով էր  Պենալ էլ մենակ էն նեղաչքանի ապուշի էպիզոդում ես տեսա  Ավելի արդարացի կլիներ 0-1 հաշիվը, բայց դե, խաղով Չելսին շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր: Իսկ ընդհանուր որ նայենք, վերջին 2-3 տարիներին Չելսիին կարևոր խաղերի վախտ էնքաաաան վատ են դատել, որ հիմա ինչքան օֆսայդից գոլ հաշվեն` քիչ ա


Դե 2:0 էր երևի դրա համար էլ ձեռքով գոլը հաշվեց, համաձայն եմ էնքան վնաս տվեցին Չելսիին որ այս մի անգամը քիչել ա:

----------

Tyler (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Տոտենհեմ-Չելսի 2:1, վիճակը սրված է, Մանչի և Չելսիի տարբերությունը 1 միավոր է, Չելսիի սայթաքումը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել:

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2010), Դարք (17.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Տոտենհեմ-Չելսի 2:1, վիճակը սրված է, Մանչի և Չելսիի տարբերությունը 1 միավոր է, Չելսիի սայթաքումը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել:


էսօր տղեքը կարգին խաղում էին,մաղթում եմ նույնը լիվերպուլի հետ խաղին

----------

Gayl (17.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> էսօր տղեքը կարգին խաղում էին,մաղթում եմ նույնը լիվերպուլի հետ խաղին


20 րոպե նայեցի ու լույսերը տարան :LOL: , հա ուրեմն ցենտր խաղացե՞լ ես, հալալ ա, բայց ես Լիվերի կողմից եմ, իմ երկրորդ սիրելի ակումբն ա:

----------

Armen.181 (18.04.2010), Sagittarius (17.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> 20 րոպե նայեցի ու լույսերը տարան, հա ուրեմն ցենտր խաղացե՞լ ես, հալալ ա, բայց ես Լիվերի կողմից եմ, իմ երկրորդ սիրելի ակումբն ա:


 իսկ իմ երկրորդ սիրելի ակումբը հենց լիվերն ա

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ իմ երկրորդ սիրելի ակումբը հենց լիվերն ա


Առաջինը Տոտենհեմն ա՞:

----------


## Armen.181

> Առաջինը Տոտենհեմն ա՞:


չէ Մանչը

----------

Gayl (18.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի-Ստոք Սիթի 7-0 :LOL:

----------


## Tyler

> Չելսի-Ստոք Սիթի 7-0


Էլի 7 գոլ, էս առաջնության ընթացքում արդեն 3-րդ անգամ, եթե չեմ սխալվում  :Smile:  Գերարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ ա Չելսին էս տարի ցույց տալի, 36 խաղում 93 գոլ, որոնցից համարյա ուղիղ կեսը խփել են Դրոգբան ու Լեմպարդը  :Cool: 

Գոնե մի 2-3 հատ էլ Լիվերպուլին...  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Էլի 7 գոլ, էս առաջնության ընթացքում արդեն 3-րդ անգամ, եթե չեմ սխալվում  Գերարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ ա Չելսին էս տարի ցույց տալի, 36 խաղում 93 գոլ, որոնցից համարյա ուղիղ կեսը խփել են Դրոգբան ու Լեմպարդը 
> 
> Գոնե մի 2-3 հատ էլ Լիվերպուլին...


Ես էլ երկու անգամ եմ հիշում, մեկ էլ մի անգամ 6-1

----------


## Tyler

> Ես էլ երկու անգամ եմ հիշում, մեկ էլ մի անգամ 6-1


7-2 Սանդերլենդի դեմ, 7-1 Աստոն Վիլլայի, ու էս անցած խաղը  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> 7-2 Սանդերլենդի դեմ, 7-1 Աստոն Վիլլայի, ու էս անցած խաղը


Աստոնի 6-1 չէ՞ր:

----------


## Tyler

> Աստոնի 6-1 չէ՞ր:


Չէ, երևի դու մինչև 90-րդ րոպեն էս նայել, էդ վախտ Լեմպարդ ձյաձյան մի հատ էլ խփեց  :Cool:

----------

Gayl (27.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Եկել եմ լավ նորություն ասեմ :LOL: 
Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոն համաձայնվել է Արգենտինացի հարձակվող Ագուերոին 40 միլիոնով վաճառի Չելսիին:
Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսին համակրողներին:
http://premiership.ru/posts/8561/

----------


## Tyler

Լիվերպուլ 0-2 ՉԵԼՍԻԻԻԻ  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

Չեմպիոնության հարցը կարելի ա ասել որ լուծվեց, Դրոգբայի, Ջերարդի և Լեմպարդի օգնությամբ  :Tsamon: 

Աբրամովիչն ու Ժիրկովը իրանցը արին էլի  :Drinks:   :Russian:

----------


## Tyler

Շնորհավոր Չելսիի բոլոր երկրպագուներին 8-0 հաղթանակի, Դրոգբայի` լավագույն ռմբարկուի կոչման, մի շարք ռեկորդների ու ընդհանրապես, ֆանտաստիկ մրցաշրջանի ու վերջապես *ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ* կապակցությամբ, հալալ ա տղերքին, բռավո  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (10.05.2010), Արծիվ (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ապրեն տղեքը ոչ թե որ չմպիոն դարձան, այլ որ Մանչին զրկեցին: Ապրեք:

----------


## harut1230

Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիի երկրպագուներին դուբլի կապակցությամբ, էս տարի իրանք արժանի էին: Դրոգբային հալալ ա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լոնդոնի «Չելսին» կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» ու Կոտ դ'Իվուարի հավաքականի հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Յայա Տուրեի համար պատրաստ է վճարել 17 մլն ֆունտ, տեղեկացնում է tribalfootball.com-ը:


Անգլիական ևս մեկ ակումբ` «Մանչեսթեր Սիթին» նույնպես հետաքրքրված է 27-ամյա կիսապաշտպանի ծառայություններով, սակայն «քաղաքացիներից» առաջ ընկավ «Չելսին», որն արդեն պաշտոնապես դիմել է իսպանական ակումբին:


«Բարսան» ավելի շատ հակված է մերժել անգլիացիներին, սակայն այստեղ արդեն կարող է առաջին պլան դուրս գալ ֆուտբոլիստի ցանկությունը հեռանալ Կատալոնիայից, քանզի նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Պեպ Գվարդիոլան այդ դիրքում ավելի հաճախ էր վստահում Սերխիո Բուսկետսին ու Սեյդու Կեյտային:

Աղբյուը

----------

Yellow Raven (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լոնդոնի «Չելսիի» ղեկավարությունը լրջորեն հետաքրքրված է Մյունխենի «Բավարիայի» ու Գերմանիայի ազգային հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգերով, ով նախորդ մրցաշրջանում շատ տպավորիչ խաղ ցուցադրեց, տեղեկացնում է sport1.de-ն:


Ըստ վերոնշյալ աղբյուրի, Շվայնին վաղուց է գտնվում լոնդոնյան թիմի ուշադրության կենտրոնում, և այժմ «արիստոկրատները» վերջնականապես որոշել են մոտ ժամանակներս պաշտոնական առաջարկ անել գերմանական ակումբին:


Հիշեցնենք, որ Շվայնշտայգերը նախորդ մրցաշրջանում դարձավ Գերմանիայի չեմպիոն ու գավաթակիր, ինչպես նաև մասնակցեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչին, որում իր թիմը 0:2 հաշվով զիջեց Միլանի «Ինտերին»:



Իսկ այս օրերին Բաստիանը գտնվում է ՀԱՀ-ում և Գերմանիայի ազգային ընտրանու կազմում նախապատրաստվում է 2010 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությանը:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են մի շարք բրիտանական լրատվամիջոցներ, Լոնդոնի «Չելսին» նոր մրցաշրջանում հանդես կգա առանց իր երկու առանցքային կիսապաշտպանների` Ջո Քոուլի ու Միքայել Բալակի:



Ակումբն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ ընդհանուր համաձայնության գալ ֆուտբոլիստների հետ նոր պայմանագրերի վերաբերյալ, և երկուսն էլ գործող պայմանագրերի ավարտից հետո` այս տարվա հունիսի վերջին, ազատ ֆուտբոլիստների կարգավիճակներով կհեռանանա «Սթեմֆորդ Բրիջից»:


29-ամյա Քոուլով հետաքրքրված են մի շարք անգլիական թոփ-ակումբներ, սակայն Ջոն շատ հավանական է, որ հայտնվի Լոնդոնի «Տոտենհեմում», որը պատրաստ է բավարարել ֆուտբոլիստի ֆինանսական մեծ ախորժակը:


Իսկ Միքայել Բալակին, ում ծառայություններով նույնպես հետաքրքրված են Պրեմյեր-լիգայի ներկայացուցիչները, մեծ ցանկություն ունի տեսնելու իր կազմում Գելզենկրխենի «Շալկեն»: 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Tyler

Բալլակին համ էլ Մոուրինյոն ա ուզում վերցնի  :Smile:  Դժվար գա, բայց դե, մարդ ես:

----------


## Garry Galler

Բոլորիս  <<ոսկե դուբլը>>,ռեկորդները,Դրոգբայի ու Չեխի մրցանակները  ուշացումով շնորհավոր:Հիմա վստահ ասում եմ,որ Չելսին պատմություն ունի:Բալլակին,Քոուլին ու Բելլետիին էլ հրաժեշտ ենք տալիս:Լավ էր Բալլին  Անգլիայի տիտղոսով գոնե գնաց :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չելիսիի գոլառատ հադիպումները շարունակվում են:

4:0 Չելսի - Բլեքպուլե

----------


## Gayl

Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց Տոտենհեմ-Չելսի հանդիպումը: Միլիոն հատ Իսպանական կլասիկո արժեր:
15 երորդ րոպեին Պավլուչենկոն Չեխի ականջին ասում է. «թռնես չհասնես»: Եվ գոլից հետո սկսում է իսկական անգլիական ֆուտբոլ, արագ հակագրոհներ, ոչ մի թիմ պաշտպանողական տակտիկա չի ընտրում:Ընդմիջումից անմիջապես հետո Դրոգբան  մտնում է խաղադաշտ, Միկելի փոխարեն :Shok: , իսկ Տոտենհեմը մտադիր չի պաշտպանվել, Դեֆուեի փոխարեն խաղադաշտ է մտցնում Կրաուչին :Shok: 
70 երորդ րոպեին Դրոգբան թնդանոթային հարված է կատարում, իհարկե Գոմեսի նման դարպասապահը կարող էր... բայց հաշիվը հավասարվում է, այնուհետև խաղադաշտ է մտնում Լեմպարդը, իսկ Տոտենհեմը հետ չի մնում և Պավլուչենկոի փոխարեն խաղադաշտ է մտցնում Ռոբբի Կինին:Լեմպարդի կատարմամբ մի քանի պասեր, գլխով գեղեցիկ պաս, բայց... և ավելացված ժամանակում Գոմեսի նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս, Ռամիրեսը ստիպում է Գոմեսին կոպիտ խաղալ: 93 երորդ րոպեին Չելսին 11 մետրանոցի իրավունք է ստանում, գնդակին է մոտենում Դրոգբան, հարված և Գոմեսը փրկում է խաղը: 
Կարծում եմ արժեր այս «օպերայի» մասին այսքան գրել:

----------

Armen.181 (12.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), Sagittarius (13.12.2010), Աբելյան (13.12.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Էս խաղում Թթթենհեմի խաղը շատ դուրս էկավ, մանավանդ տպավորվել a  Թոթենհեմի աջ պաշտպանի երկար անցումները մինչև տուգանաjին հրապարակ, ցավոք անունը մwռացա, բայց հիշում եմ քաչալ էր  :Jpit:  Ոչ-ոքին էլ շատ տրամաբանական էր այս խաղում ու նենց չէր, որ Չելսին արժանի էր պենալը խփելուն ու հաղթելուն:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս խաղում Թթթենհեմի խաղը շատ դուրս էկավ, մանավանդ տպավորվել a  Թոթենհեմի աջ պաշտպանի երկար անցումները մինչև տուգանաjին հրապարակ, ցավոք անունը մwռացա, բայց հիշում եմ քաչալ էր  Ոչ-ոքին էլ շատ տրամաբանական էր այս խաղում ու նենց չէր, որ Չելսին արժանի էր պենալը խփելուն ու հաղթելուն:


Ալա՞նը , ինքը էտքան էլ քաչալ չի, թե՞ սևամորթի հետ ես:

----------


## Դարք

> Ալա՞նը , ինքը էտքան էլ քաչալ չի, թե՞ սևամորթի հետ ես:


վերևից քաչալա էրևում  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (12.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Չելսին հերթական անգամ չվաստակեց երեք միավորը: Սեփական դաշտում 3-3 խաղաց Ասթոն Վիլլա ի հետ և հերթական անգամ հոյակապ ֆուտբոլի ականատես եղա:
Կարճ ասած մինչև 85 երորդ րոպեն Չելսին պարտվում էր 1:2 հաշվով: 85 ին Դրոգբան հաշիվը հավասարեցրեց, իսկ 89 ին Թերրին հաշիվը սարքում է 3:2, բայց Ասթոն Վիլլան մեկ-երկու րոպե անց պատասխան գնդակն է ուղղարկում Չեխի դարպասը, իսկ Ասթոնի դարպասապահ Ֆրիդելը փայլուն խաղ խաղաց:

----------

Sagittarius (02.01.2011)

----------


## John

<<Չելսին>> 5.5 տարվա պայնանագիր է կնքել <<Լիվերպուլի>> նախկին հարձակվող Ֆերնանդո Տորեսի հետ: Մինչև տրանսֆերային պատուհանի փակվելը Լոնդոնցիները հասցրեցին նաեվ պայմանագիր կնքել <<Բենֆիկայի>> արդեն նախկին բրազիլացի պաշտպան Դավիթ Լուիսի հետ ))

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011)

----------


## John

Չելսին ռևանշի հասավ հոկտեմբերին 0-3 հաշով կրած խայտառակ պարտության դիմաց )
Սանդերլենդ - Չելսի 2-4
դա Չելսիի 3րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակն է Պրեմիեր լիգայում:

----------


## John

1.5 տարի չեի տեսել Չելսիիս խաղը)
Չելսի - Մ.յուն. 2-1

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 1.5 տարի չեի տեսել Չելսիիս խաղը)
> Չելսի - Մ.յուն. 2-1


Շատ բաներա փոխվում 1.5 տարում: Չելսիտ մնացելա նու՞յն Չելսին  :Think:

----------


## John

Շատ ա փոխվել ախպեր ) Լուիսը շատ լավ էր խաղում) Տոռեսին իզուր առան, Կալուին ավելի լավ ա շատ խաղացնեն) ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանեցի, բայց 90 րոպե նույն բարձր տեմպով չէր ստացվում խաղալ. Պահեր էր լինում նույնիսկ, 5 րոպե իրար հետևից 3 նորմալ փոխանցում չէին անում ...

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ ա փոխվել ախպեր ) Լուիսը շատ լավ էր խաղում) *Տոռեսին իզուր առան*, Կալուին ավելի լավ ա շատ խաղացնեն) ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանեցի, բայց 90 րոպե նույն բարձր տեմպով չէր ստացվում խաղալ. Պահեր էր լինում նույնիսկ, 5 րոպե իրար հետևից 3 նորմալ փոխանցում չէին անում ...


Դա դեռ հետո կերևա, հիմա նա փորձում է հունի մեջ ընկնել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Պելեգրինին մերժել է Չելսիին*


Caught Offside-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ չիլիացի մասնագետ Մանուել Պելեգրինին մերժել է  Լոնդոնի "Չելսիի" գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնն զբաղեցնելու` "ազնվականների" առաջարկությունը:

Իր այդ որոշումը Պելեգրինին բացատրել է նրանով, որ ինքը երջանիկ է "Մալագայում" եւ չի պատրաստվում որեւէ բան փոխել: Ավելի վաղ, Մանուել Պելեգրինին գլխավորել է նաեւ իսպանական "Վիլյառեալը" եւ "Ռեալը":

Հիշեցնենք, որ կիրակի օրը Կառլո Անչելոտիին պաշտոնանկ անելուց հետո, "Չելսիի" ղեկավարությունը շարունակում է նոր գլխավոր մարզչի որոնումները:

*ArmSport.am*

Հալալա, բայց իրոք:
Իսպանական «Մալագան», այս մրցաշրջանում տեսա, որ գրավել է 11-րդ հորիզոնականը ու մարզիչը պատկերացրեք չի ուզում հեռանալ թիմից:  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Պելեգրինին մերժել է Չելսիին*
> 
> 
> Caught Offside-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ չիլիացի մասնագետ Մանուել Պելեգրինին մերժել է  Լոնդոնի "Չելսիի" գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնն զբաղեցնելու` "ազնվականների" առաջարկությունը:


Լավ էլ արել են մերժել են, էտ համբալը Ռեալում ինչ արեց որ գնա Չելսի: Գյոզալ թիմը փչացրեց ու դրա հետևանքներն ենք քաշում հիմա  :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Չելսիի նոր մարզաշապիկը*

----------

Yellow Raven (09.06.2011)

----------


## John

Մոռացվել է գյոզալ թեման: Ուրեմն ասեմ իմանաք՝ Էս ընթացքում Չելսին խաղացել է մի քանի ընկերական խաղեր: Ներակայացնեմ գրացված արդյունքները՝

13.07.11 Չելսի-Ուիքոմպ (Անգլիայի 1ին լիգա) 3-0
Գոլերը՝ Բենայուն (4՛), Տորրես (52՛), Ռայկովիչ (56՛)

16.07.11 Պորտսմութ-Չելսի 0-1
Գոլը՝ Բեն Հաիմ (7՛ ինքնագոլ)

21.07.11 Մալազիա-Չելսի 0-1
Գոլը՝ Մոհդ Իզհամ Ռոսլան (78՛ ինքնագոլ)

24.07.11 Թայլանդի առաջնության աստղեր - Չելսի 0-4
Գոլերը՝ Լեմպարդ (37՛), Բոսինգվա (49՛), Իվանովիչ (51՛), Մալուդա (72՛)

Այնուհետև Չելսին մասնակցեց Barclays Asia Trophy անունը կրող մրցաշարին:
27.04.11
1/2 եզրափակիչ
Քիթչի (Հոնկոնգ)-Չելսի 0-4
Գոլերը՝ Լեմպարդ (35՛  11մ), Լուզարդո (53՛ ինքնագոլ), Դրոգբա (59՛), Սթարիջ (75՛)

30.07.11
Եզրափակիչ
Չելսի-Ասթոն Վիլլա 2-0
Գոլերը՝ Մակեկրեն (1՛), Տորրես (59՛)

Ինչպես նկատեցիք՝ անցկացված 5 հանդիպումներում Չելսին բաց չի թողել ոչ մի գնդակ, փոխարենը խփել է 12ը, ևս 3ը օգնել է սեփական դարպասը խփել մրցակիցներին  :LOL: 
61361171-chelsea-players.jpg

----------


## John

Ըստ տարածված լուրերի, Չելսիի ռուս կիսապաշտպան Յուրի Ժիրկովը մոտ է տեղափոխվելու ռուսական Անժի: 
Իսկ Չելսի պատրաստվում է դիմել Միլանին Պատոյին ձեռք բերելու հարցով: Չելսին պատրաստ է վճարել 20 մլն ֆունտ և Միլանին տալ Անելկային կամ Կալուին

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լավ էլի, գոնե ոչ Պատո-ին:  :Sad:  Կարգին ֆուտբոլիստ ա չտանեն փչացնեն:

----------


## John

Ստոք Սիթի - Չելսի 0-0
Լավ չսկսվեց առաջնությունը, բայց ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է... Բոաշը խոստովանել է, որ չէր սպասում էդ աստիճանի կոշտ պայքար))) հլը լավ չի գիտակցում ուր ա ընկել)))

----------


## John

Չելսին պայմանագիր է կնքել Բելգիայի չեմպիոն Անդերլեխտի գլխավոր ռմբարկու 18 ամյա Ռոմելո Լուկակոյի հետ, ով երեկ Նորվիչ հետ խաղում նշեց իր նորամուտը Չելսիում…

Չելսին պայմանագիր է կնքել նաև Վալենսիայի նախկին կիսապաշտպան 23 ամյա Խուան Մատայի հետ, ով երեկ նույնպես իր նորամուտը նշեց Չելսիում և իր նորամուտը նշանավորեց գոլով, աչքի ընկնելով մրցավարի ավելացրած վերջին րոպեին

 իսկ հանդիպումն ավարտվեց 3-1 հաշվով, հօգուտ Չելսիի, մյուս գոլերը Չելսիի կազմում խփեցին Ժոզե Բոսինգվան և Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդը

----------

Sagittarius (29.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (30.08.2011)

----------


## John

«Ուեմբլի» մարզադաշտում կայացավ Անգլիայի գավաթի երկրորդ կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղը, որտեղ մրցեցին Լոնդոնը ներկայացնող «Տոտենհեմն» ու «Չելսին»:

Այս մրցավեճում առաջինը նպատակին հասավ Դիդյե Դրոգբայի հարվածը: Անմիջապես ընդմիջումից հետո Խուան Մատան կրկնապատկեց հաշիվը: Թվաց, որ հանդիպման ելքը կարող է կասկած չհարուցել, սակայն Բեյլը կրկին վերականգնեց ինտրիգը:Այնուամենայնիվ, «ազնվականները» առիթը բաց չթողեցին հակագրոհներից մեկն արդյուանվետ անցկացնելու համար: Այս անգամ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Ռամիրեսը: Այստեղ «Տոտենհեմը» լիովին զենքերը վայր դրեց, որից օգտվեցին Լեմպարդն ու Մալուդան՝ 1:5:

Այսպիսով Չելսին ջախջախելով Տոտենհեմին դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ, որտեղ նրան սպասում է Լիվերփուլը:

«Տոտենհեմ»  -  «Չելսի»`  1:5 (0:1)

0:1-Դրոգբա՝43, 0:2-Մատա՝47, 1:2-Բեյլ՝56, 1:3-Ռամիրես՝77, 1:4-Լեմպարդ՝81, 1:5-Մալուդա՝90:

Աղբյուր՝ http://fc-chelsea.do.am/news/totenhe...2012-04-15-254

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2012), Sagittarius (16.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մեզ հետ եք խաղալու  :Smile:  

Երկու թիմերն էլ նվազագույն խնդիրն լուծել են՝ Եվրո Լիգայի ուղեգիր ապահովել են: Տեսնենք-տեսնենք, հետաքրքիր եզրափակիչ է լինելու:

----------

John (17.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Մեզ հետ եք խաղալու  
> 
> Երկու թիմերն էլ նվազագույն խնդիրն լուծել են՝ Եվրո Լիգայի ուղեգիր ապահովել են: Տեսնենք-տեսնենք, հետաքրքիր եզրափակիչ է լինելու:


Չեմ կարծում որ Չելսիի համար Եվրոլիգա մտնելը կարելի է խնդրի լուծում համարել... մանավանդ որ Արսենալի ու Նյուքասլի հետ խաղեր ունի առաջնությունում. սենց տրամադրվածությամբ կհաղթի երկուսին էլ, իսկ էդ համարյա 4րդ տեղ ա նշանակում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ՉԼ-ն հաղթելու շանսեր կան, ինչը անկախ զբաղեցրած դիրքից ՉԼ-ի ուղեգիր ա տալիս... նենց որ Չելսին հլը ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չի լուծել  :Wink:  իսկ եզրափակիչում անկեղծ ուզում եմ Լիվերպուլը հաղթի, էդ գավաթը Լիվերպուլին շատ ավելի ա պետք, քան Չելսիին  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չեմ կարծում որ Չելսիի համար Եվրոլիգա մտնելը կարելի է խնդրի լուծում համարել... մանավանդ որ Արսենալի ու Նյուքասլի հետ խաղեր ունի առաջնությունում. սենց տրամադրվածությամբ կհաղթի երկուսին էլ, իսկ էդ համարյա 4րդ տեղ ա նշանակում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ՉԼ-ն հաղթելու շանսեր կան, ինչը անկախ զբաղեցրած դիրքից ՉԼ-ի ուղեգիր ա տալիս... նենց որ Չելսին հլը ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չի լուծել  իսկ եզրափակիչում անկեղծ ուզում եմ Լիվերպուլը հաղթի, էդ գավաթը Լիվերպուլին շատ ավելի ա պետք, քան Չելսիին


դե դրա համար ասում եմ նվազագույն՝ երկու թիմերի համար էլ սա ուղղակի ևս մեկ տիտղոս կլինի /չնայած որի կարիքը հատկապես հիմա երկուսն էլ զգում են/, բայց ուրիշ առավելություն չի տալիս: 

Անկախ նրանից՝ ով կհաղթի, հուսով եմ այսպիսի որակի խաղ տեսնել /չնայած նման հրաշքը կրկնելը շատ դժվար է/

----------

John (17.04.2012)

----------


## John

> դե դրա համար ասում եմ նվազագույն՝ երկու թիմերի համար էլ սա ուղղակի ևս մեկ տիտղոս կլինի /չնայած որի կարիքը հատկապես հիմա երկուսն էլ զգում են/, բայց ուրիշ առավելություն չի տալիս: 
> 
> Անկախ նրանից՝ ով կհաղթի, հուսով եմ այսպիսի որակի խաղ տեսնել /չնայած նման հրաշքը կրկնելը շատ դժվար է/


Կայֆ խաղ էր, ադրենալինով ու սիրուն գոլերով լի  :Smile:  շատ բան կախված է Չելսիի գործերից մինչև մայիսի 5ը... ամեն դեպքում ես էլ հույս ունեմ դիտարժան եզրափակիչի  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

Շնուրավո՜ր, այս տարի էլ գավաթը մերն ա։ 

Եվրոպայի գավաթն էլ սպասում է մեզ։  :Wink:

----------

John (05.05.2012)

----------


## John

Անգլիայի Գավաթ. եզրափակիչ
*«Չելսի»* - «Լիվերպուլ»՝ *2*:1
*Ռամիրես, 11, Դրոգբա, 52* – Քերոլ, 64 
1233333333.jpg

----------

Sagittarius (07.05.2012)

----------


## Vigen Voskanyan

«Չելսի» - «Սթոք Սիթի» լավագույն պահեր (ՎԻԴԵՈ)
http://www.armchelsea.com/news/chelsi_st'oq_sit'i_lavagowyn_paher_video/2012-09-23-1875

----------


## John

Չելսի... թիմ, որ կորցրել էր իր հմայքը Ժոզեի հեռանալով։ Թիմ, որ կարողացավ առանց Ժոզեի հաղթել այն մրցաշարերում, որտեղ Ժոզեն կարողացավ հաղթել առանց Չելսիի... Բայզ Ժոզեի վերադարձով Չելսին վերակենդանացավ։ Ու էսօր ես զգում եմ, որ Չելսիի ոգին վերածնվել է։ Նույնիսկ Տոռռեսը, ում մանկուց չեմ սիրել, էս պահին այնպես է խաղում, ո րանհնար է չհիանալը։ Շնորհակալ եմ Ժոզե, որ դու վերադարցրեցիր այն հին ու բարի Չելսիին, որ պայքարում է մինչև վերջ ու մի քիչ էլ ավելի։ 

Չելսի–Մ.Ս. 2-1
Շուրլե, Տորրես - Ագուերո

----------


## Գրող

Ես ամենաշատը շշմել եմ Տոռեսի խաղից: Էդ ի՞նչ ա արել Մոուն, որ տենց դրան ուշքի ա բերել: Կարում ա էլի մարդն աշխատի խաղացողների հետ: Մենակ Ռեալում չստացվեց մոտը:

----------

John (30.10.2013)

----------


## John

Մանչեստր Սիթի - Չելսի 0-1
գոլը՝ Իվանովիչ

Այս խաղով վերջ տրվեց այս առաջնությունում  Մ.Ս.-ի՝ սեփական հարկի տակ տոնած 11 անընդմեջ հաղթանակների շքերթին, ավելի քան երեք տարի սեփական դաշտում անցկացված խաղում գոլ խփելու Մ.Ս.-ի ավանդույթին, Մ.Ս.-ի անհաղթելի լինելու միֆին, երկու հավասարազոր կազմ ունենալու մասին լեգենդին, Չելսիի՝ ուժեղ թիմերի դեմ խաղերում դարպասի դիմաց ավտոբուս կանգնեցնելու մասին հեքիաթին…

Այսօր Չելսին սեփական հարկի տակ ընդունելու է Նյուքասլին, որի կազմում կբացակայեն ՊՍԺ տեղափոխված Կաբայը, որակազրկված Ռեմին և վնասվածք ունեցող Տիոտեն, Կոլոչինին ու Գուֆրանը…
Չելսիի կազմից կբացակայի Տորրեսը, ով նույնպես վնասվածք ունի:
Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ տորի մյուս խաղերից մեկում մրցում են Լիվերպուլն ու Արսենալը, լավ հնարավորություն կա հասնելու (կամ անցնելու) Արսենալին և (կամ) ավելի շատ պոկվելու 4րդ տեղում ընթացող Լիվերպուլից,  (կախված Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ խաղի ելքից)

----------


## John

Չելսի-Նյուքասլ 3-0
Ազար 3
Էս խաղից հետո Չելսին հայտնվեց առաջին հորիզոնականում, բայց հաջորդ՝ ՎԲԱ-յի հետ խաղում անհայտ պատճառներով (հավանաբար հոգնել են տղեքը ֆիզիկապես) 1-1 խաղալուց հետո (Գոլը՝ Իվանովիչ) կասկածի տակ է այս տուրից հետո առաջին հորիզոնականում մնալու հարցը…

----------


## մարիօ

> Չելսի-Նյուքասլ 3-0
> Ազար 3
> Էս խաղից հետո Չելսին հայտնվեց առաջին հորիզոնականում, բայց հաջորդ՝ ՎԲԱ-յի հետ խաղում անհայտ պատճառներով (հավանաբար հոգնել են տղեքը ֆիզիկապես) 1-1 խաղալուց հետո (Գոլը՝ Իվանովիչ) կասկածի տակ է այս տուրից հետո առաջին հորիզոնականում մնալու հարցը…


Էս մրցաշրջանում բոլորը  հոգնել են, չեմպիոնությունը ոչ մեկին պետք չի  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս մրցաշրջանում բոլորը  հոգնել են, չեմպիոնությունը ոչ մեկին պետք չի


Գալիս ենք, համբերեք: Շուտով Անգլիայի իրական չեմպիոները իրենց կվերադարձնեն գահը  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Էս մրցաշրջանում բոլորը  հոգնել են, չեմպիոնությունը ոչ մեկին պետք չի


էնքան խիտ են դասավորված, բոլորի առաջնային նպատակը գոնե լավագույն քառյակ մտնելն է  :LOL: 




> Գալիս ենք, համբերեք: Շուտով Անգլիայի իրական չեմպիոները իրենց կվերադարձնեն գահը


Պայքարին կխառնվի Լիվերպուլը, էդ անկասկած, բայց դե Կոլո Տուրեն որ Անգլիայի չեմպիոն դառնա, պետք ա փակել Պրեմիեր լիգան  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Չելսին միավորներ կորցրեց, վատ չի. մնաց Սիթին էլ Արսենալի հետ միավորներ կորցնի:

----------


## John

> Չելսին միավորներ կորցրեց, վատ չի. մնաց Սիթին էլ Արսենալի հետ միավորներ կորցնի:


ու կորցրեց ))) ասա քանի՞ կոպեկ արժեր անցած շաբաթվա 6-0ն...

----------


## Sagittarius

> ու կորցրեց ))) ասա քանի՞ կոպեկ արժեր անցած շաբաթվա 6-0ն...


Ապեր, արի համաձայնվի, որ Լիվերպուլը ավելի արժանի ա չեմպիոնության, քան էտ կեղծ նավթադոլարյան քսակները: Ես սենց եմ նայում, կամ Լիվերպուլը պտի դառդա չեմպիոն, կամ Չելսին: Ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ կախված ա Էնֆիլդում Սիթիի ու Չելսիի դեմ երկու խաղերից:

----------


## John

> Ապեր, արի համաձայնվի, որ Լիվերպուլը ավելի արժանի ա չեմպիոնության, քան էտ կեղծ նավթադոլարյան քսակները: Ես սենց եմ նայում, կամ Լիվերպուլը պտի դառդա չեմպիոն, կամ Չելսին: Ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ կախված ա Էնֆիլդում Սիթիի ու Չելսիի դեմ երկու խաղերից:


Լիվերպուլը եթե Չելսիին ու Սիթիին հաղթի, հաստատ արժանի ա, եթե պարտվի իրանցից մեկին, ուրեմն էդ թիմն ավելի արժանի ա  :Wink:  ճիշտ ա էդ մի խաղով չի որոշվում, այլ ամբողջ մրցաշրջանի արդյունքում, բայց ամեն դեպքում լիքը սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կան, թե ինչո՞ւ է Լիվերպուլը մինչև հիմա պայքարում չեմպիոնության համար, նենց չի որ շա՜տ ուժեղ են դրանից ա: Հենց մեկը թեկուզ էն, որ ՉԼ չեն խաղում: Այ եթե մյուս տարի էլ ՉԼ խաղալով հանդերձ սենց պայքարեն չեմպիոն դառնալու համար, էդ ժամանակ արդեն պարզ կլինի, որ Լիվերպուլը հզոր թիմ ա հավաքել  :Smile:

----------


## John

ինչ սերունդ ա մեծանո՜ւմ )))

----------


## John

Էսօր հերթական անգամ էն օրն ա, որ ես հպարտանում եմ Չելսիով ու էն փաստով, որ ինձ կարող եմ մի՜ քիչ համարել էն մեծ ընտանիքի մի մասնիկը, որի անունը ՉԵլսի է  :Smile:  ու թող ինչքան ուզում է ատեն Չելսիին, վառված լինեն... էդ մենակ մոր օգտին ա: Ես էսօր համոզվեցի, որ ՉԼ-ն ունենալու է մեկ հաղթող, անունը փորձեք գուշակել երեք հնարավորությունից  :Wink: 

հ.գ.
«Լիվերպուլ»-«Չելսի»՝  0:2  (0:1)

Գոլերը՝ Դեմբա Բա (45+3’),  Վիլիան  (90+3'):

----------


## John

Տարին կարելի է արդեն ամփոփել... որպես «միջանկյալ տարի» վատ չէր՝ ՉԼ 1/2 ու առաջնությունում 3րդ տեղ... սպասենք հաջորդ մրցաշրջանին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կուրտուային ու Լուկակուին... լավ ա լինելու երևի, չնայած քիչ-քիչ մի տեսակ միևնույն է դառնում ինձ համար Չելսիի խաղերն ու հատկապես տխուր խաղով ձեռք բերված միջինից բարձր արդյունքները

----------

